#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-05-07
<ok2cqr> Hello
<ok2cqr> does anyone know how long does it take to delete files from my personal ppa after request?
<ok2cqr> I did it about 10 hours a go and still getting error that files already exists
<noodles775> ok2cqr: I don't, but #launchpad will I'm sure. The warning on the +delete-packages page just says that it can take some time before the packages are actually removed :/
<ok2cqr> yes, but what is "some time":-)
<noodles775> exactly - I couldn't find anything on the linked help page either, so #launchpad would be your best option.
<HaskellheCat> Hi
<HaskellheCat> Does anyone know how long an app review for the ubuntu software center takes?
<HaskellheCat> I've been waiting for over two weeks now.
<HaskellheCat> And it's still "Review Pending"
<HaskellheCat> And I don't know if I made a mistake or it just takes so long.
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-05-08
<ajmitch> dpm: thanks for the quick team approval :)
<dpm> ajmitch, no worries :)
<dpm> ajmitch, are you at UDS?
<ajmitch> yes, I was the one who asked the question in the last session about editing it
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-05-10
<jo-erlend> I've been writing my GTK by hand mostly. Now I thought I'd give Glade another chance, seeing as there's a lot of improvements in GTK3. However, when I try to build my window, I get an error message saying something like "Unhandled tag 'packing'". It's translated to Norwegian, so I can't be sure that message is exact.
<jo-erlend> but is it really possible that Gtk.Builder doesn't handle something that basic?
<jo-erlend> no, that doesn't seem to be the case. Probably that packing isn't supported for one specific widget. Does anyone have an idea how I can find out which one is causing the error?
<johangm90> hi
<jo-erlend> hi johangm90.
<johangm90> why quickly set version of my app to 12.04 if this is 0.1?
<jo-erlend> johangm90, where do you see that?
<johangm90> i set to 0.1 in setup.py file but when run quickly release command it automaticaly change to 12.04
<johangm90> https://launchpad.net/jtube-downloader
<jo-erlend> right. So it does append your minor version, so that 0.1 becomes 12.04.1. I'm not entirely sure why it does that. Might be in order to make it easier to push to Ubuntu Software Center.
<jo-erlend> that is to say; make it easier to have multiple versions in the software center. But this is just plain speculation. I have no real basis for it.
<johangm90> ok
<johangm90> thx
<jo-erlend> I'm assuming you've based your application on the ubuntu-application template?
<jo-erlend> johangm90, Ubuntu Developer Summit is on this week. Many of the developers are busy, so this might not be the easiest week of the year to get good answers.
<johangm90> ok
<johangm90> https://answers.launchpad.net/quickly/+question/194041
<jo-erlend> but when you're making an Ubuntu Application, I think it makes sense to include the Ubuntu version in your apps version. After all, there will be ten different versions of Ubuntu during 12.04s life cycle.
<johangm90> it posible
<jo-erlend> for instance, when 14.04 arrives (next LTS), things may have changed radically. You might want to keep your application available for 12.04 and 14.04 though there'll be differences in the code in 14.04.
<jo-erlend> rickspencer3, you're the man for this question, I think... Why does Quickly add Ubuntu's version to an Ubuntu Application, so that 0.1 becomes 12.04.1 when you release it?
<rickspencer3> jo-erlend, quickly apps use the same numbering convention as Ubuntu
<rickspencer3> so, if you ship twice in April of 2012, the second version will be called 12.04.1
<rickspencer3> if you ship again in May, it will be 12.05
<jo-erlend> oh, it's that easy :)
<jo-erlend> rickspencer3, I thought it might have something to do with pushing to the USC. :)
<rickspencer3> jo-erlend, nah, I think we just decided on that number scheme a few UDSs ago
<jo-erlend> think it must've been UDS-O.
<jo-erlend> another expert! Great! :)
<jo-erlend> There is a widget in GTK+ 3.4 that causes Gtk.Builder to complain that the 'packing' tag is unhandled. Now I'm trying to find out which one. Does anyone have any ideas how I can get the parsing information from Gtk.Builder.load_from_file()?
<arslan-atajanov> Hi, do you mean Gtk.Builder.add_from_file()?
<jo-erlend> sorry. Yes.
<jo-erlend> Unhandled tag: 'packing' <-- That's all I get. This error message should at least say which widget it's complaining about. Because it doesn't complain about packing tags in Boxes at least.
<arslan-atajanov> Sorry for late reply Jo. Have you solved your problem?
<jo-erlend> solved it? That would probably imply pathing GTK+, getting it packaged and distributed. It'd be fairly impressive if I had been able to do that in less than an hour. :)
<jo-erlend> I haven't even been able to file a bug report yet.
<jo-erlend> guess I'll just have to create one ui per GTK widget and see which one breaks. But I suspect it'll take a very large amount of time to discover the culprit that way.
<arslan-atajanov> maybe use elimination approach...
<jo-erlend> yes, I'm eliminating Glade once again. Sad, but true, it's still not usable.
<arslan-atajanov> You can try to load all your objects using: yourGtk.BuilderObject.add_objects_from_file("....", ("...", "...") <---- tuple of your objects ) and then delete objects one by one until you stop getting error. :)
<arslan-atajanov> This will lead to the complaining widget, if I'm right :)
<jo-erlend> no, I'm just going to leave this one in peace for someone else to handle. I simply can't invest an unknown amount of time on stuff like this.
<jo-erlend> I wish we had some way to file bugs, but we don't.
<jo-erlend> at least none that I know about.
<johangm90> hi
<johangm90> how i can use calc_percent line 529 http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/980399/ for progressbar in line 22 http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/980203/
<jo-erlend> johangm90, why does calc_percent return a string?
<jo-erlend> in programming, we usually use percentage factors. So we expect 60% to be represented as 0.6 and 150% to be 1.5.
<jo-erlend> working with percentages is very much more complicated and doesn't provide  anything useful.
<johangm90> jo-erlend, calc_percent is part of youtube-dl script why does calc_percent return a string
<johangm90> http://rg3.github.com/youtube-dl/
<johangm90> i try make ui for youtube-dl
<johangm90> i need use cal_percent for progressbar
<jo-erlend> johangm90, you do have access to both byte_counter and data_len that calc_percentage expects?
<johangm90> i can use do_download function for access to byte_counter and data_len
<jo-erlend> pf = float(byte_counter) / float(data_len)
<jo-erlend> self.progress.set_fraction(pf)
<jo-erlend> so just drop line 22 and 24, and add those instead. It should work.
<johangm90> ok thx
<jo-erlend> it's not immediately clear to me where those variables comes from though.
 * jo-erlend gives up on Ubuntu App Development in its entirety. 
<jo-erlend> it's good for extreme basics stuff, and extreme experts. Anything in between is just for Optimistic Developers. :(
<GraemeLion> I slightly disagree there.
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-05-11
<rjbs> Hi.  I'm the project lead for Perl 5, and we've seen a surprising change in the behavior of pathconf(2) on Ubuntu 12.4.
<rjbs> Is this an appropriate place to ask for more information?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-05-12
<ShagInc> hi
<ShagInc> anyone here familiar with unity-2d-panel?
<ShagInc> trying to replace the appname applet with a menu
<HaskellTheCat_> Hi
<HaskellTheCat_> How long does an app review take?
<HaskellTheCat_> We're waiting for three weeks now and our app is still 'review pending'.
<HaskellTheCat_> Anyone here?
<HaskellTheCat_> *echo*
<commandoline> HaskellTheCat_: it's one day after the Ubuntu Developer Summit, so that might be the reason that there aren't a lot of developers around ;)
<commandoline> can't help you with your question, I'm afraid, though.
<HaskellTheCat_> commandoline: Oh.
<HaskellTheCat_> commandoline: I didn't even recognized that there is a developer summit.
<HaskellTheCat_> Okay, then I understand.
<HaskellTheCat_> Happy hacking!
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-05-13
<TechNation> Hello
<TechNation> Greetings from Portugal
<TechNation> :D
<TechNation> Is there some good referenco on how to structure an application?
<TechNation> Because when i create a project with Quickly, it creates a lot of folders and files that i dont know there purpose
<TechNation> Is there some good reference on how to structure an application?  Because when i create a project with Quickly, it creates a lot of folders and files that i dont know their purpose
<TechNation> I want to create an invoice program suited for Portugal laws, and that works in ubuntu
<TechNation> and i want to use Quickly to do it
<TechNation> :D
<morten771> what is Quickly?
<morten771> btw, there must be more irc channels to ask in, here seems very quiet right now.
<TechNation> it is a suite to create programs in ubuntu
<pavolzetor> hi,
<pavolzetor> I am developing app and I am, affected by this bug
<pavolzetor> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/993204
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 993204 in unity "bottom of windows are not drawn" [Undecided,New]
<pavolzetor> I need to get it fixed, since it causes bad experience of my app
<pavolzetor> thanks :)
<JanC> pavolzetor: might be useful to check if this is related to certain graphics hardware
<JanC> and what driver is used for it
<pavolzetor> I have asked my friend with different hw to check it
<JanC> same problem?
<pavolzetor> and it was same
<pavolzetor> it just bothers me, because if I launch my app in fullscreen
<pavolzetor> it draws window under at bottom
<pavolzetor> no problem in shell or unity2d
<JanC> actually, I can confirm what you see
<JanC> only happens when window is maximized, it seems
<JanC> i mean, when the window is maximized last time you started it, so that it starts maximized next time
<JanC> pavolzetor: so this happens with your application as well as with GTranslator as with Shotwell?
<pavolzetor> yes
<pavolzetor> same
<pavolzetor> shotwell, gtranslator, floaty(my app)
<pavolzetor> you know, basic user does not care
<pavolzetor> they will think it is bug in my app
<JanC> I've set the bug to confirmed, and added some example about how to reproduce it (by default GTranslator doesn't start maximized)
<JanC> let's hope somebody looks at it soon  ;)
<JanC> pavolzetor: in theory it's possible that you and those other apps have the same "bug", but that should become apparent when developers look at the bug report and discuss things with you
<pavolzetor> JanC: yes, in theory
<pavolzetor> but odds are approaching to 0
<pavolzetor> thanks
<JanC> right, and you & unity developers can work that out between yourselves  ☺
<pavolzetor> anyway, another question
<pavolzetor> can I sell app in usc if it is gpl?
<pavolzetor> and use LP for free?
<JanC> I don't work for Canonical, but AFAICT there is no reason why you couldn't sell it
<JanC> LP for free seems to depend on license
<JanC> so when it's GPL that should be fine
<JanC> pavolzetor: I think having paid GPL'ed applications would be interesting actually  ☺
<JanC> see if people pay for it or use a (free) PPA or such
<JanC> and maybe people will try for free first and pay if they like it (and can afford it)
<pavolzetor> Thanks
<pavolzetor> that is exactly what I plan to do
<pavolzetor> kinda experiment
<pavolzetor> I have daily ppa
<pavolzetor> gpl source code
<pavolzetor> so if user like app he can buy it
<JanC> I guess it might be an experiment that might take some time
<pavolzetor> also every daily build is tested, so it should be stable, I have only daily one, so everybody uses latest app and I do not need to backport stuff
<pavolzetor> It is my first project, so kinda hard for me
<JanC> ☺
<pavolzetor> I have only version 0.1
<pavolzetor> http://blog.klacansky.com/matter-code/speedyrss-is-dead-long-live-floaty
<pavolzetor> you can give me feedback ;)
<pavolzetor> but I have realized, that google reader is must have probably
<pavolzetor> thanks for your time and advice, I need to go, and sorry for spamming :)
<JanC> no problem, and happy to help!
<pavolzetor> hello
<pavolzetor> how can I measure how many people do use my app?
<pavolzetor> I prefer to not bundle analytics code in webkit view
<pavolzetor> even PPA unique downloads would be great
<JanC> how do you think that could work without privacy issues?
<pavolzetor> in software sources
<pavolzetor> you have stats, so if user ticks it
<pavolzetor> you can see it
<pavolzetor> you can see stats
<pavolzetor> or
<pavolzetor> just count number of adding of ppa
<pavolzetor> it can be anonymous
<JanC> adding a PPA happens client-side not server-side
<pavolzetor> but you need to get key right?
<JanC> you can get that key from anywhere
<pavolzetor> but usually you get it from LP, right?
<pavolzetor> or what is default location?
<JanC> although the Ubuntu default keyserver might give a good indication
<pavolzetor> I just think it would be great to somehow track it
<JanC> so, yeah, it might be "close enough"
<pavolzetor> if your app in paid apps section
<pavolzetor> you can get feedback in revies
<pavolzetor> but do you know count of installs
<pavolzetor> like on android
<pavolzetor> because not everybody who bought/installed app do review, so I can extrapolate, but it is not that easy, it is only hunch
<JanC> even on android this is not "water thight"  ;)
<pavolzetor> but it is something
<JanC> but on Ubuntu, it's even easier to install in different ways etc.
<pavolzetor> so you know how popular is it
<pavolzetor> it does not have to be exact number
<pavolzetor> something like
<pavolzetor> 1k
<pavolzetor> 10k
<JanC> pavolzetor: AFAIK PPA's have downoad stast?
<pavolzetor> 10^n
<JanC> download stats
<pavolzetor> https://launchpad.net/~floaty-devs/+archive/daily
<pavolzetor> I cannot find it
<pavolzetor> any hint?
<pavolzetor> I think, majority install from software center and then PPA
<JanC> to be honest, no idea
<JanC> i thought there was some way to get stats
<pavolzetor> are there any responsible people to talk to?
<pavolzetor> thanks :)
<JanC> pavolzetor: maybe in #launchpad
<pavolzetor> I just need to track "success" of app
<pavolzetor> okay
<JanC> or maybe the commercial app thing has that
<pavolzetor> it is important for me, demographics, also what users miss
<JanC> (I have no experience with that)
<pavolzetor> me neither
<JanC> pavolzetor: certainly make sure you get that sort of feedback to te relevant developers
<pavolzetor> my project is experiment so I can learn stuff
<pavolzetor> as mpt said, if you do not measure stuff, it is hobby
<pavolzetor> thanks again
<JanC> I'm off to bed right now, but if you can't figure things out, I'd be happy to ask around  ;)
<pavolzetor> I leave it open, so I can watch it
<pavolzetor> thanks
<pavolzetor> actaully it is fun to develop, but Gtk sometimes piss me off :), luckily people are willing to help
<JanC> Gtk is pretty good mostly, but often lacks convenient widgets so you have to write your own?
<pavolzetor> I used GtkGrid
<pavolzetor> but it is not that way it should be used
<pavolzetor> Treeviews cannot have gaps between tiems
<pavolzetor> items
<pavolzetor> I mean, no resizable grid, so I do regroup GtkGrid
<pavolzetor> probably not best way, but I am like one month or so useing gtk
<JanC> might be useful to ask on the main Gtk ML/IRC
<pavolzetor> I have asked
<JanC> (if you didn't do that yet)
<pavolzetor> they said
<JanC> ah ☺
<pavolzetor> write your own widget :)
<pavolzetor> but I am newbie
<pavolzetor> so I am happy if I understand stock widget
<pavolzetor> s
<JanC> well, I think it's one of the weak points of Gtk: there aren't enough 3rd party widgets
<pavolzetor> and not cairo stuff or so, and actaully, I misuse them but it works
<pavolzetor> yep
<pavolzetor> technically, there are only widget that they need
<JanC> and the 3rd party widgets that exist are often part of applications, so other developers don't see them
<pavolzetor> but it is always
<pavolzetor> if you have looked at my app
<pavolzetor> it is completely different GUI as other GTK apps
<pavolzetor> exactly
<pavolzetor> and egg widget are deprecated (if I got it right)
<JanC> most of the Egg widgets are in Gtk itself now, I think
<JanC> anyway, off to bed  :P
<JanC> slaapwel!   ☺
<pavolzetor> thanks, good night
<pavolzetor> not all
<pavolzetor> one I needed was not there
<pavolzetor> there is api for stats
<pavolzetor> so I am going to write script
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-05-06
<RottNKorpse> does anyone know how to take ownership of an app already in the software center...I found how to add a new app but can't find anything to take over and update an existing app
<RottNKorpse> does anyone know how to take ownership of an app already in the software center...I found how to add a new app but can't find anything to take over and update an existing app
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-05-07
<hacktus0> I created the socket in C (client and server). I tested and my apply, in my computer, and function. But when I do connection with my computer at other computer (the computers have server and client), then don't function. the messages are : connection refused (in localhost) and connection timed out (with my IPv4).
<hacktus0> can you help me please
<hacktus0> ?
<jykae> Is it yet possible to package mobile web apps for Ubuntu Software Center?
<dpm> jykae, you can package mobile apps just as any other type of app
<jykae> Normal deb-packaging works for mobile also?
<jykae> Do you have instructions for people who are not using IDEs?
<jykae> I'd like to develop without Qt Creator.
<jykae> I wonder when I could get my hands on that new Ubuntu Touch on a mobile device
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-05-08
<Mirv> jykae: normal deb packaging for now. the packaging needed is relatively simple, so you can for example copy debian/ from some other Ubuntu app if you don't want to use Qt Creator
<Mirv> just add more qt dependencies as you go
<Mirv> I think it's relatively easy to get hands on _some_ Ubuntu Touch enabled hardware https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<Mirv> either the Nexuses (Galaxy Nexus even maybe affordable) or some of the community supported that is under "Working" category
<jykae> Mirv: thanks for the answer! I've been thinking to try on my SGS II but it's my main use phone, so I don't want to miss the Android OS. Does anyone here tried Ubuntu Touch on SGS II ? Does it make sense to make dualboot for SGS II ?
<Mirv> you might want to check #ubuntu-touch regarding the devices hacking :) dunno about how feasible dual-booting is.
<jykae> ok, I'll shout more there :)
<makara> Hi. I created a lunar clock in Python and I want to add it to Ubuntu Unity taskbar. How 2 do this?
<makara> up!
<zerwas> Is this channel about mobile apps only?
<qwertzui11> nope
<DanChapman> All ubuntu apps i believe
<qwertzui11> zerwas: ^
<zerwas> I'm no coder but i want to help get Pybitmessage more integrated into Ubuntu. Am i right that there's no easy way to integrate a Qt app into the messaging menu?
<qwertzui11> zerwas: no, it's not
<zerwas> All I found was https://launchpad.net/messaging-menu-qt But the library is not in the repos so I don't know how an app developer is supposed to use it properly
<qwertzui11> zerwas: if ur no coder u won't be able to handle this problem :/
<zerwas> qwertzui11: thanks. it might be easier to just create a new user interface for bitmessage from scratch :/
<qwertzui11> zerwas: im not familiar with the project "bitmessage", I guess it depends :)
<makara> Hi. I made a lunar calendar app and I want it to show in unity/gnome taskbar. How can I do that?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-05-09
<lonnie> I have programming experience in c# and windows, but my favorite programming language is JavaScript. I'm trying to figure out how to get into programming for Ubuntu.
<lonnie> I tried glade and quickly today, but I've heard we a moving more to qt
<lonnie> I tried messing with qt quick2 today
<lonnie> I liked the idea of it, because it has javascript in it.
<lonnie> But it was its seemed hard then quickly-glade.
<lonnie> quickly-glade was cool, cause it created a ubuntu looking application right off the bat.
<lonnie> I wish there was a javascipted based thing like quickly, that would give me an ubuntu looking application right off the bat, and then I use javascript to create the GUI.
<lonnie> Anything like this?
<dpm> hi lonnie, unfortunately, there isn't anything like that
<dpm> but if you like js, I'd recommend you to stick to the Ubuntu SDK (i.e. Qt Quick 2)
<dpm> http://developer.ubuntu.com/get-started/gomobile/
<lonnie> Ok, I guess need to try a little harder to figure out qt Quick 2
<lonnie> Can I create desktop application with that as well?
<dpm> lonnie, have a look at http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/app-developer-cookbook/mobile/currency-converter-phone-app - this should help you get started
<lonnie> ok
<dpm> lonnie, yeah, the apps that you create with the Ubuntu SDK run both on the desktop and mobile devices. You don't have to do anything special, this works out of the box, it's pretty cool
<lonnie> With Qt Quick, I could potentially create an application that would run on phone, tablet, and desktop?
<lonnie> ok
<dpm> indeed, not just potentially, but for real :)
<lonnie> Well, I've programmed some pretty tough stuff before in c#, so if I spend time on Qt Quick, a little each day I'm bound to figure it out.
<lonnie> Now, with Qt Quick 2, I'd be making the UI with javascript, and I'd do python on the back end right?
<lonnie> python had a lot in common with javascript, I like it but don't know it well yet.
<lonnie> I've never written anything ind c++, my first language was ASP scripting  then c# was my first object-oriented language.
<lonnie> I've done just a little python scripting in Autokey-qt
<lonnie> and I know php, but like I say I'm best at javascript..... I'll read the links you've provided. Thank you.
<lonnie> when I follow the tutorial for creating the qml app, it says to hit ctrl-n in qt create then Select the Projects > Ubuntu > Ubuntu UI – Simple template and click Choose…
<lonnie> But, for, that project is not listed it only says Ubuntu Touch, Applications, Libraries, Other Projects, Non-Qt Project, and Import Project
<dpm> lonnie, sorry, I was in another conversation. Let me have a look
<dpm> lonnie, use "Ubuntu Touch"
<lonnie> Turns out there was bug in that tutorial: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1158246
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1158246 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Tutorial code needs to be updated to use the latest UITK version" [High,In progress]
<lonnie> There was a solution that fixed it in the report, though.
<lonnie> This is awful hard to get started with. I'm use to Visual Studio and this qt creator's intelisense isn't work a crap so far.
<lonnie> I'm trying to survey what control I can add in qml, but I'm having difficulty finding a list of them and all their properties that must be set.
<lonnie> when I type import Ubuntu.Components.     I'd expect it to list all components.
<lonnie> (after hitting that last dot)
<lonnie> I'm amazed that you guys are developing on this.
<lonnie> The ide doesn't spoon feed you that much at all.
<lonnie> cool, I just stumbled upon the Ubuntu UI Kit tool gallery.
<lonnie> I didn't see any grid controls or tables. I need to display data in a table, and don't see a control for that
<dpm> lonnie, there isn't one yet, but when we've got it, it'll appear in the API docs and on the design guides http://design.ubuntu.com/apps
<dpm> code completion for the SDK components in Qt Creator is not implemented yet, but IIRC I think I saw it's being worked on in a bug report
<dpm> ah, there it is: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-qtcreator-plugins/+bug/1155795
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1155795 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Active completion in Qt Creator does not work for Ubuntu components" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<sevenbit> I'm running into a lot of instability in QtCreator, is this the right place to seek help?
<lonnie> sevenbit, I too have issues with QtCreator; it is a mess for me.
<yayLINUX> i have a question: When I want to start developping apps with monodevelop in ubuntu 13.04 it says this when I make the project: Error while trying to load the project '/home/christiaan/Bureaublad/test/test/test/test.vbproj': Project does not support framework '.NETFramework,Version=v4.0'
<yayLINUX> anyone?
<stqn> sounds fun
<yayLINUX> ofcourse
<yayLINUX> do you have nay idea?
<yayLINUX> any*
<stqn> I can’t help. Sorry.
<yayLINUX> :(
<stqn> I supposed you’ve already googled for the error message .)
<stqn> -d
<yayLINUX> okay
<yayLINUX> I think I see a solution
<yayLINUX> I think i need to compile version 3.0.6
<yayLINUX> which can probably handle 4.0
<yayLINUX> oh no
<yayLINUX> I see it
<yayLINUX> ...
<yayLINUX> the version in the repo is just old...
<yayLINUX> instead of the .net framework
<yayLINUX> The latest stable release is MonoDevelop 4.0.1. See the Release Notes.
<yayLINUX> 3.0.x is in the repoś
<stqn> using .net is just evil anyway
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-05-10
<spettmeis> hi, I'm wondering if any of you have had any luck with Qt Quick2's "Video" element (from qtmultimedia) on Ubuntu 13.04? I can't get it to play anything, GStreamer reports Error: "Resource not found."  on the console.
<spettmeis> I've tried the same source code on a windows install, where it works fine.
<spettmeis> Maybe I'm missing some ubuntu packages or something?
<dpm> spettmeis, you might want to ask on #ubuntu-touch, there might be more qml experts around
<dpm> if not, you can also ask on askubuntu.com
<spettmeis> ok thanks! :-) I'll try that!
<jackcy75> can you please tell me if there is a channel for ubuntu touch?
<jackcy75> found it ...
<samundra> hello everybody
<samundra> I am creating an unity app indicator and would like to customize the layout of indicator to like that of calendar
<samundra> How can I do it ? and what materials should I look into ?
<Willynux> HI, I'm looking for good resources to learn app development with quickly-python-glade. I've already browsed developer.ubuntu.com, the gnome glade site, followed the quickly tutorial and read the Byte of Python book. Do you have any recommendation of tutorials, books or online courses to go straight to the point and learn the skills I need?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-05-11
<Aegluin_> Hi, I am trying to use OpenGL in an Ubuntu QML app.
<Aegluin_> and I have a question...
<Aegluin_> I have found a good example on the QT website, but it differs from the CurrencyConverter example.
<Aegluin_> http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.0/qtquick/scenegraph-openglunderqml.html
<Aegluin_> As far as I understand, the openglunderqml example embeds QML in C++ (and its project file is a .pro not .qmlproject). (I don't have yet any knowledge of C++.)
<Aegluin_> I would like to know if I should start from a .pro project, or if I can also use C++ code in a .qmlproject
<Aegluin_> I have also working example code... but I just want to set the right foundation.
<lonnie> In QML documentation is says that "Item is also useful for grouping items together."
<lonnie> Other than grouping things in QML, what can item be used for practically?
<lonnie> I do realize that just about every graphical element inherits from item, but when would I practically use it in QML code?
<lonnie> See: http://doc.qt.digia.com/4.7/qml-item.html
<lonnie> So would practically only be useful as an invisible encapsulator for grouping visable items?
<tripnine> why is my upstart conf broken? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5656402/
<tripnine> initctl start ambd fails
<tripnine> also if I emit "gpsd-start" the even fails
<tripnine> initctl emit gpsd-start
<tripnine> "initctl: Event failed"
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-05-12
<lonnie> We're the best place to help from people in QML?
<lonnie> If I have a rectangle in one QML file, how can I clone it and use in another qml file without copy and paste?
<lonnie> In other words, how do I create my on customized type of rectangle so it can be consumed in all other qml files within a quick 2 project?
<RottNKorpse> lonnie: you should ask in the qml channel...it is here on freenode = #qt-qml
<lonnie> Anyone here?
<lonnie> Hello?
<lonnie> I need some advise from some smart QML guy.
<lonnie> Anyone like that here?
<GabiL> Hi! Anyone here that could answer a few questions about the Ubuntu App Developer portal ?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-05-05
<justCarakas> good morning all :)
<Aki-Thinkpad> justCarakas, morning
<justCarakas> Heey :)
<Aki-Thinkpad> justCarakas, still working on the transit app?
<justCarakas> Aki-Thinkpad: well, I won the app showdown with it so yes, not gonne abandon it :) but I have a lot of things on my head, after next weekend it will be calmer again
<Aki-Thinkpad> wow congrats
<Aki-Thinkpad> did you win anything?
<justCarakas> Aki-Thinkpad: it was the HTML5 category so a Nexus 7 2013
<Aki-Thinkpad> lucky :o
<justCarakas> Aki-Thinkpad: yes indeed :) still need to get a mail about it, someone said dpm would send it but havent seen dpm here yet
<dholbach> good morning
<justCarakas> good morning dholbach
<Aki-Thinkpad> dholbach, morning
<dholbach> hi justCarakas, hi Aki-Thinkpad
<Aki-Thinkpad> dholbach, how goes the core app; think you are working on the calender eh?
<dholbach> Aki-Thinkpad, I'm not :)
<Aki-Thinkpad> what are you working on then?
<Aki-Thinkpad> dholbach,^
<justCarakas> dholbach: do you know where jamesTait is ? havent seen him in a wile, I miss his morning messages :D
<dholbach> Aki-Thinkpad, lots of other things - currently looking at the documentation materials and seeing how we can turn that into training materials
<dholbach> justCarakas, I don't know - maybe on holidays?
<Aki-Thinkpad> dholbach, interesting. I definitely think the templates could use a bit of commentary
<dholbach> Aki-Thinkpad, which templates?
<Aki-Thinkpad> dholbach, in qtcreator, from ubuntu.
<Aki-Thinkpad> For example, mytype and backend are a means to get qt functionality into qml, and none of the code is explained
<dholbach> Aki-Thinkpad, ah ok - maybe you could file a bug on qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu?
<Aki-Thinkpad> that comes from the qml extension library
<Aki-Thinkpad> dholbach, I did,
<dholbach> awesome, thanks!
<Aki-Thinkpad> its sort of one of those things I guess... I am not sure how reasonable it is to expect users to understand qt and qml ahead of time...
<Aki-Thinkpad> dholbach,  https://bugs.launchpad.net/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/+bug/1313210
<dholbach> Aki-Thinkpad, do you have a link to the bug?
<dholbach> ah ok, thanks :)
<Aki-Thinkpad> o_o
<Aki-Thinkpad> lol
<Aki-Thinkpad> :P
<dholbach> Aki-Thinkpad, maybe you could provide a few comments as to what exactly should be added in terms of explanation?
<Aki-Thinkpad> dholbach, sure
<dholbach> awesome
<Aki-Thinkpad> dholbach, http://filebin.ca/1LLZBsmGdDM4/CommentedBackendMytype.tar.gz
<dholbach> Aki-Thinkpad, I'm not the best person to comment on that
<Aki-Thinkpad> dholbach, I already commented it.
<Aki-Thinkpad> a bare minimum
<Aki-Thinkpad> I might create a tutorial later
<Aki-Thinkpad> right now I want to get my app finished
<dholbach> cool
<justCarakas> dpm_: do you know when the winners of the app showdown will get an email ?
<dpm> justCarakas, in the next few days: we're sorting out the shipment of the devices
<justCarakas> dpm: ok, thx
<dpm> justCarakas, btw, congrats! :-)
<justCarakas> dpm: thx :) didn't expect it :)
<Aki-Thinkpad> dpm, whens the next showdown?
<dpm> Aki-Thinkpad, lol, a bit impatient, are we? :-)
<dpm> we've not started planning yet, but you can probably expect one within the next 6 months
<Aki-Thinkpad> dpm, actually its more of a question is what is the best way I can get a device to test upon, that will have enough hardware specs etc
<Aki-Thinkpad> I doubt I'd win anyways; an apl frontend??? :P
<Aki-Thinkpad> in other words, a really confusing calculator
<dpm> I think right now the best chance is a N4 or a N7 (2013) from e-bay. If you're a regular contributor to e.g. core apps, you could also apply for a device from the community donations fund
<Aki-Thinkpad> dpm, it wouldnt be a bad idea to get into core apps development
<Aki-Thinkpad> if I could find one that really floated my boat
<Aki-Thinkpad> I also don't mind adding some extra programming muscle if you guys were in desperate need for some.
<Aki-Thinkpad> The apl frontend can always wait :)
<justCarakas> I'm very lucky, I already bought a nexus 4 for development and now I'll get the nexus 7 :p
<dpm> Aki-Thinkpad, awesome. we could do with some help with Reminders, the Evernote app. Would you fancy contributing to that?
<dpm> justCarakas, nice that it worked that well :)
<Aki-Thinkpad> dpm, yah sure, do you have the lp?
<dpm> Aki-Thinkpad, awesome, sure -> lp:reminders-app
<dpm> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/CoreApps/Reminders
<dpm> you'll find the link to the project there
<justCarakas> dpm: can you use the reminders app with a free evernote account ?
<Aki-Thinkpad> dpm, yah I've never actually used evernote
<dpm> justCarakas, yes, but you'll have to use a developer account. Have a look at the README file http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~reminders-app-dev/reminders-app/trunk/view/head:/README.md#L56
<dpm> Aki-Thinkpad, afaik, neither had our main developer :)
<Aki-Thinkpad> For core app development, is it basically a bounty system done with launchpad blueprints?
<dpm> what do you mean with bounty system?
<Aki-Thinkpad> or should I be corresponding on a mailing list or something?
<Aki-Thinkpad> well, blueprint, someone submits a patch, gets it merged, blueprint done
<justCarakas> and I was also wondering if there would come an option to text from the computer on ubuntu touch, like blubphone from http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/08/20-must-have-ubuntu-showdown-apps
<dpm> Aki-Thinkpad, more or less, yes. I wished that it was just "blueprint done" :)
<Aki-Thinkpad> ha ha
<Aki-Thinkpad> lol
<dpm> Aki-Thinkpad, this should explain the whole process, including a diagram with the workflow https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/CoreApps/DevelopmentGuide :-)
<Aki-Thinkpad> okay over simplified
<dpm> note that the diagram is a bit old in the sense that we no longer do manual merges, but Jenkins (our CI system) automatically does that
<Aki-Thinkpad> o_O Automated Merging? Gah... wah? how???
<Aki-Thinkpad> Don't tell linus this; he'll be out of a job!
<dpm_> all Jenkins does is 'bzr merge' if all the automated tests have passed :) Of course all branches are both reviewed by humans and approved by Jenkins if the automated tests pass
<dpm_> only then they automatically land
<Aki-Thinkpad> ah interesting.
<dpm_> anyway, the document I linked to should explain everything, and if you've got any questions, please feel free to ping me. I'd recommend to have a read, check out lp:reminders-app and try to build it following the README.md file instructions
<dpm_> then once you've got the environment set up and you know the workflow, it will be much easier to start contributing - we've got a few bitesize bugs that are good for a start :)
<Aki-Thinkpad> dpm_, branching as we speak
<dpm_> awesome \o/
<justCarakas> good luck Aki-Thinkpad
<Aki-Thinkpad> justCarakas, Come join me :P
<Aki-Thinkpad> well I guess you got html5 experience
<dpm_> yes, that'd be useful as well, as we're displaying the notes as HTML
<justCarakas> Aki-Thinkpad: I have, but I'm at work at the moment :)
<Aki-Thinkpad> dpm_, do you mean the html from a text area?
<justCarakas> and i'm gonne start up http://gigapps.be :)
<justCarakas> primary focus will be ubuntu
<Aki-Thinkpad> very cool
<dpm> justCarakas, wow, nice!
<dpm> Aki-Thinkpad, I can't remember the details, but I know we need to migrate to the new UbuntuWebView
<Aki-Thinkpad> dpm, is ubuntucomponents 0.2 out?
<dpm> I don't know if we've bumped the 0.1 version, tbh
<Aki-Thinkpad> okay
<justCarakas> dpm: will there come a posibility to link to a-click apps ? like you can add an app store or playstore link to your site ?
<Aki-Thinkpad> mmmm I'm missing an openssl library. Openssl is installed; is it a qt one then?
<Aki-Thinkpad> #include <openssl/ssl.h>
<dpm> Aki-Thinkpad, did you follow the instructions in the README.md file?
<Aki-Thinkpad> was just doing that  ~
<dpm> that should explain how to install all dependencies
<Aki-Thinkpad> thanks
<dpm> Aki-Thinkpad, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~reminders-app-dev/reminders-app/trunk/view/head:/README.md#L11
<dpm> Aki-Thinkpad, if you don't have a device, you can skip the "For a device" and "On a device" sections for now
<Aki-Thinkpad> dpm, yah, -dev version; I should have been able to guess that
<Aki-Thinkpad>  /embarrassed
<dpm> np :)
<justCarakas> dpm: do you know of a posibility to link to a-click apps ? like you can add an app store or playstore link to your site ?
<dpm> justCarakas, I think that's in the roadmap for the software store team (i.e. we'll need an online store for that first :), but I don't know of an ETA. dholbach, perhaps you know when we're expecting to have an online store? ^
<dholbach> dpm, beuno should know - I'm not sure when we can expect it
<dpm> ok, we can ping him again when he's online, thanks dholbach
<justCarakas> thx
<justCarakas> because I thought it would be nice to be able to have a other apps page with links :)
<Aki-Thinkpad> dpm, you said that evernote needs a developer account.
<Aki-Thinkpad> ?*
<dpm> Aki-Thinkpad, yes, also described in the README file :)
<Aki-Thinkpad> yah see it.
<Aki-Thinkpad> grrrrrr, I hate it when websites don't use my bloody password
<Aki-Thinkpad> I try to make it secure using spaces and wierd punctuation
<Aki-Thinkpad> bah
<dpm> mzanetti, you'll be glad to hear that the fix for https://bugs.launchpad.net/reminders-app/+bug/1303746 is already on a promoted utopic image (#2) - all thanks to Mirv :-)
<Aki-Thinkpad> bloody won't let me use spaces
<mzanetti> dpm: awesome!
<mzanetti> Mirv: thanks a lot :)
<mzanetti> dpm: seen my branches for reminders?
<dpm> mzanetti, yes, I'm just catching up on e-mail - I took Friday off too, so I wasn't much offline since Wednesday. I'll be looking at them today, thanks!
<Mirv> mzanetti: you're welcome :)
<mzanetti> dpm: no problem. whenever you have time. its not urgent at all.
<dpm> ok, cool
<dpm> rpadovani, sorry to keep pinging you about this one, but it's been on our "red list" on http://people.canonical.com/~dpm/core-apps-sponsoring/ for a while. Is there anything that's blocking the fix for https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/reminders-app/18Mar14/+merge/211545 ? Or is it just lack of time? Thanks!
<dpm> it'd be cool if we could land it soon and see the activity indicators in action
<justCarakas> ping beuno
<beuno> pong justCarakas
<justCarakas> hey, I had a question about the online click store and they told me i should ask you
<beuno> justCarakas, sure, shoot
<justCarakas> beuno: well, I was wondering if there was already an Idea when I could start linking to my apps, so that if I have multiple apps so I can give links to other apps from me inside an app
<justCarakas> or something like that
<justCarakas> of link to the app from my site
<beuno> justCarakas, so, there's a website for the appstore in development
<beuno> should surface in the next few weeks
<beuno> as for linking to apps within other apps, I think you want to be able to bring up the preview within the scope
<beuno> I'm not sure if that feature is planned, but it certainly sounds useful
<beuno> maybe alecu knows
<justCarakas> yea that would be amazing, hadn't realy toughht it trough yet
<beuno> justCarakas, either way, there will be a website available to link to in a few weeks, that at least would solve the basic case for now, right?
<justCarakas> beuno: yes indeed thx
<alecu> justCarakas, beuno: there's no plan currently to link into a given Dash preview for an app, since there is no current way to link to a given dash page; but I agree that sounds very useful
<alecu> justCarakas: would you mind opening a bug for that, including all details you can imagine about your use case?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-scope-click/+filebug
<justCarakas> alecu: I'll do that
<alecu> justCarakas: please assign it to me, thanks.
<justCarakas> alecu: I will
<justCarakas> alecu: I cant assign it to you
<justCarakas> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-scope-click/+bug/1316129
<justCarakas> I don't get search results
<alecu> justCarakas: no problem, I'll do it. Thanks!
<ahayzen> t1mp, ping
<mzanetti> dpm: actually, if I might ask you to do a test run on this one and give your opinion it'd be great: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/reminders-app/loading-property/+merge/217792
<mzanetti> dpm: the rest is covered by rpadovani
<mzanetti> dpm: I'd need this to get merged to have it easier to start a new branch for the new design.
<dpm> mzanetti, ok, sure. Give me 2 mins. Does your loading-property branch need to land before https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/reminders-app/18Mar14/+merge/211545 ?
<mzanetti> dpm: the 18Mar14 doesn't need to land any more at all. its commits are contained in the loading-property
<dpm> mzanetti, ok, marking it as Rejected now and testing your branch instead
<mzanetti> dpm: rpadovani already tested it but we'd like to hear your opinion on this: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/reminders-app/loading-property/+merge/217792/comments/518317
<dpm> mzanetti, ok, on it
<mzanetti> cheers
<mihir> popey: ping !
<dpm> mihir, popey is on holiday today (bank holiday in the UK)
<mihir> ohh okay no issues.
<mihir> dpm:  one question , while using date formates, which format do we use ?
<mihir> or we just use date locale ?
<mihir> dpm: https://code.launchpad.net/~mihirsoni/ubuntu-calendar-app/1280598/+merge/218272
<daker> dpm: :( no
<mihir> i used locale + date formate
<rpadovani> dpm: sorry, forgot to delete it
<dpm> rpadovani, clarified it with Michael, thanks!
<dpm> mzanetti, I've first tried this on the desktop, building a .click for the device now. Two things on the desktop: 1) I've noticed that if in the notes list I scroll down to the last note the app automatically jumps to the second note after less than a second (strangely enough, not the first)
<dpm> which makes it a bit difficult to see the preview of the last notes in the list
<mzanetti> dpm: the jumping is still *the* bug
<dpm> mzanetti, ah, ok, in that case, it makes sense, as the SRU hasn't landed in the trusty archive
<mzanetti> dpm: this is exactly the isse. every time a single item updates (in your case the note content comes in) the whole list is cleared and rebuild
<rpadovani> mzanetti: (at uni now on phone). Do you want I take care to create the common branch for new design?
<mzanetti> dpm: which causes teh jumping and the performance issues
<mzanetti> rpadovani: no... I'm on it. just waiting for dpm to approve the "prerequisites" for it
<dpm> mzanetti, ah, I hadn't quite grasped that the jump was also the effect
<dpm> mzanetti, so pending on my installation on the device, the branch works well for me in the sense that it shows me the spinner before loading the full list of notes. I'm not quite sure I understand rpadovani's comment on bzr merge lp:~mzanetti/reminders-app/loading-property ?
<dpm> Is it about showing the spinner for each individual note as it's loading?
<mzanetti> dpm: so the "issue" is this:
<mzanetti> you start the app, the spinner comes on until the notes have loaded
<dpm> ack
<mzanetti> you switch to another tab and the app starts refreshing the contents
<mzanetti> at which point you see the spinner again
<mzanetti> indicates that its refreshing from server
<mzanetti> so the spinner is now directly associated to "waiting for the network"
<mzanetti> which makes it appear also when we reload, not only when we load for the first time
<dpm> oh I see, so in my case now after switching to another tab the spinner stays there forever spinning
<mzanetti> I personally think this is correct, however with the old design the spinner is a bit irritating when coming on top of the list
<mzanetti> dpm: yeah, again the bug :D
<mzanetti> dpm: because it deletes the list and builds it up again it creates a refresh loop
<mzanetti> because we refresh the content preview when the note becomes visible
<mzanetti> :)
<rpadovani> dpm, I'm not sure if is good to show the indicator for every time app checks for updates, and not only on the first load, because a lot of time you switch tab but nothing new is loaded, and I think it's "ugly" to see an indicator and nothing loaded
<mzanetti> so note visible -> fetch content preview -> preview here -> rebuild list -> note visible -> ...
<rpadovani> (sorry, it's a bit difficult use IRC on phone)
<mzanetti> rpadovani: otoh, if you refresh a browser tab you see a spinner too even though the site might still be the same ;)
<mzanetti> imo we'd just need to move the spinner to a less prominent place with the new designs
<mzanetti> some sort of toolbar or into the header
<mzanetti> err, statusbar I meant
<rpadovani> mzanetti, Yap, but the refresh of tab is asked by the user, when you change tab on browser there isn't autoreload. But I'm agree to move it and keep the behavior as it is now
<mzanetti> but anyways, it's dpm's call. we'll do whatever he wants :)
<rpadovani> Sure :-)
<mzanetti> I can hide the spinner too if there are already items in the list
<dpm> mzanetti, hahaha, I'm happy to discuss it with you guys rather than dictating. Sorry, my N4 was completely discharged over the weekend and it's taking ages to bring it back to life...
<rpadovani> dpm now you have a couple of ideas on how we see the spinner (but I trust in mzanetti so at the end I prefer him implementation) choose your side :-P
<dpm> :-)
<kyleN> hey kenvandine. are there c++ api ref docs for online accounts?
<dpm> rpadovani, mzanetti, regardless of this branch: we discussed a while ago showing spinners in the notes list for each image thumbnail. I can't remember the outcome of that discussion. Was there any technical limitation for doing that?
<kenvandine> kyleN, i think there are some built with libaccounts-qt
<kenvandine> that's probably what you need
<rpadovani> dpm we don't know if there will be an image
<rpadovani> Until something is loaded
<mzanetti> yep ^
<kyleN> kenvandine, the background here is the pes team put together a scope that uses online accounts and they'd like it published on the portal.
<mzanetti> we could, however show a spinner while we're fetching the content
<dpm> rpadovani, mzanetti, is there a point while loading a note in which you can be certain that there will be an image?
<rpadovani> So we don't know if there isn't an image because on server there isn't an image or because network is slow
<kyleN> but it uses c++ (naturally). so I gather we do not actually publish the c++ api docs for online accounts?
<mzanetti> dpm: how about showing a spinner while loading the content?
<kenvandine> kyleN, i don't think we do on d.u.c
<dpm> mzanetti, yeah, perhaps it'd be worth exploring doing that
<kenvandine> kyleN, but there are api docs built with the package
<kyleN> kenvandine, how much work would be involved in getting them into a publishable state?
<mzanetti> dpm: ok. I'll check again. can't remember any more at which point I know if there's an image... I'll some spinners for you anyways... :D
<dpm> hahaha, nice :)
<mzanetti> dpm: lets do that in the new design branch
<dpm> ok, sounds good
<mzanetti> dpm: because I have a branch that makes the notes colored already
<mzanetti> dpm: but it looks goofy with the dark background
<rpadovani> Ok, I go home, I'll return in ~45 minutes
<dpm> yeah, I saw that one too, but I haven't tested it yet
<dpm> ok, thanks for your help as usual rpadovani!
<mzanetti> dpm: so rpadovani and me agreed to continue with small branches, but merging them into another one lp:reminders-app/new-design
<dpm> mzanetti, seems good to me
<mzanetti> dpm: so we can switch over to the new design with one big merge, but still keep on reviewing smaller chunks for it
<kenvandine> kyleN, not sure how much work, can you look at the docs in libaccounts-qt-doc
<kyleN> kenvandine, I will take a look
<dpm> good plan
<kenvandine> actually, mardy ^^ do you think those docs are in shape to publish on the site?
<dpm> I've resuscitated my N4, trying to run Reminders on it now
<kenvandine> mardy, and do you think they need docs for libsignon or libaccounts?
<kenvandine> for the scope...
<mardy> kenvandine: they should be in an OK state
<kenvandine> i haven't looked at them in years now :)
<mardy> kenvandine: there have been only minor API additions, and I think I documented those
<kenvandine> mardy, my only worry would be the transition to qt5
<kenvandine> not sure if anything in the api changed for that
<kenvandine> probably not
<kyleN> kenvandine, mardy: so pes folks really want to publish the scope tutorial that uses the OA C++ api. For that, the API needs to be published and supported, I suppose.
<kenvandine> kyleN, can you confirm if they need libaccounts-qt or libsignon-qt ?
<kenvandine> or both?
<kyleN> kenvandine, not sure exactly how to make that determinat, but they do include #include <SignOn/Identity> and  #include <Accounts/Account>.
<kyleN> so does that mean both?
<kenvandine> kyleN, ok, yeah
<kenvandine> kyleN, mardy: those docs are all doxygen generated, which of course doesn't use the same ubuntu styling
<kyleN> kenvandine, well, I think mhall119's api doc importer can probably pull them in (he needs to confim that)
<kyleN> but he did it for scopes api docs which were doxygen
<kenvandine> mhall119, do we have any c++ docs with doxygen that are published already?
<kenvandine> ah
<mhall119> kenvandine: like kyleN said, I have that for scopes
<mhall119> but I had to hard-code a lot of stuff, because doxygen didn't give me enough info to figure everything out at runtime
<mhall119> so we can copy the script and tweak it to your specific needs
<kyleN> mhall119, a question for us is: where would we place c++ online accounts api docs on the site.
<mhall119> kyleN: very good question, since we don't have any C++ apps documentation at all
<kyleN> this cracks open the door to c++ as an officially supported language
<mhall119> kyleN: kenvandine: is this to support apps or scopes?
<kyleN> (other than scope c++, which we do have but that is in its own area)
<mhall119> yeah,not apps
<dpm> mzanetti, so I got your branch running on the device. I think I agree with rpadovani that I'd hide the spinner on refreshes and perhaps just show it on the initial loading of the notes/notebooks lists (when they're empty). However, given the fact that the branch is a huge improvement already, and that the placement of the spinner might change with the new designs, I think we should go with your implementation, so top-approving, thanks!
<mzanetti> dpm: its close to no efforts to hide it when there's already something in the list
<mzanetti> dpm:  if you want I can quickly do that before you top approve
<dpm> mzanetti, oh, if that's the case, that'd be cool, yes
<mzanetti> ack
<dpm> mzanetti, oh, wait
<mzanetti> waiting
<kyleN> kenvandine, mardy, so it may be an acceptable short term solution (until we can get c++ api docs published) to tell devs to check the docs in the pkgs. So we need to have confidence those docs are complete and correct.
<dpm> mzanetti, that'd mean that if I lose network connectivity once the list has been fetched, I won't get any spinner and thus no indication of flaky/no-network connection, correct?
<mzanetti> dpm: yep...
<mzanetti> dpm: again, I would keep it to inform the user when something is loading... but also not really in the center of the page
<kyleN> kenvandine, mardy: if c++ API for system services like online accounts are officially supported, we will also need to figure out how and where to publish them on th eportal
<mzanetti> dpm: lets keep it as is, gather some experience with it and ask Lucas to find a nice place where tho show it in the future
<kenvandine> kyleN, yeah, not sure where that best fits
<dpm> mzanetti, ok, I agree, thanks!
<dpm> top-approving now
<kyleN> kenvandine, the question for you guys is are the api docs in those pkgs complete and correct
<kenvandine> kyleN, i can't say with confidence, we need mardy's opinion on that
<kyleN> good
<dpm> hi fginther, would it be possible to retrigger Jenkins on this branch? I think it might need some configuration renaming by looking at the error thrown by the first Jenkins run -> https://code.launchpad.net/~gang65/ubuntu-docviewer-app/ubuntu-docviewer-desktop-improvements/+merge/210866
<mardy> kyleN, kenvandine: I would say that they are indeed officially supported
<mardy> kyleN, kenvandine: I think that the documentation is complete (that is, all methods should be documented) but it may be that more work needs to be put on an overview page, to give a better idea of what are the most useful classes
<fginther> dpm, one moment
<kyleN> mardy, great. So i think the first step is some kind of "official" statement that the ref docs are complete and correct and ready to be published.
<kyleN> mardy, I think that can occur before the overview page if necessary.
<dpm> mzanetti, another thing I've noticed with the current Reminders is that if I've got a list of notes with a lot of image thumbnails, the scrolling is pretty awful. Do you think this is due to the size of the images, or perhaps related to the SDK?
<mzanetti> dpm: might be a bug of mine..
<mzanetti> dpm: I'll check it out
<mardy> kyleN: they are correct and complete :-)
<fginther> dpm, by the way, the tests appears to be failing because it can't find a package "ubuntu-docviewer-app : Depends: file-qml-plugin but it is not going to be installed"
<dpm> mzanetti, ok, let me file a couple of bugs with another couple of things I've noticed to keep track of it
<dpm> fginther, oh, hadn't noticed that. This sounds like the qml plugin has been renamed in the PPA? Let me check
<mzanetti> dpm: awesome. thanks
<fginther> balloons, is there a launchpad team for core-apps test developers?
<dpm> fginther, it seems that the file-qml-plugin package is indeed available in the core apps PPA. Is Jenkins looking there or in the archive? https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-touch-coreapps-drivers/+archive/daily/+packages?field.name_filter=file&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=
<fginther> dpm, the ppa is being used, perhaps the package is uninstallable. I'll have to investigate further
<dpm> fginther, ok, thanks. Let me know if there is anything we need to fix on our end
<kyleN> marcdy, ack the correct and complete notice ;)
<kyleN> thanks
<kyleN> mardy, so these are correct and complete for the 14.04 framework, to be complete, yes?
<dpm> mzanetti, ok, filed bug 1316172 and bug 1316176
<dpm> bugbots seem to be sleeping today :)
<kyleN>  that's a pedantic question, but api docs need to be under specific frameworks, so that connection mustbe explicit
<dpm> kenvandine, for development purposes (i.e. to add content hub support to filemanager) does content hub work on the desktop?
<kenvandine> dpm, not as well as on the phone :)
<rpadovani> dpm: hey, I'm back :-)
<rpadovani>  It's a couple of days that I have a strange error with SDK: when I try to launch any core app with CTRL+R I have this error: Could not open desktop file for reading. Any idea on how to fix it?
<kenvandine> you do need to install the packages you are trying it with via click
<rpadovani> kenvandine, ah ok, thanks
<dpm> rpadovani, which apps
<dpm> ?
<dpm> this might be a known bug
<rpadovani> dpm, I tried with reminder, clock and calc
<dpm> rpadovani, not sure with reminders, I cannot reproduce it on the SDK PPA. It runs fine on the desktop, and on the device, the desktop.in file needs to be manually modified as described in the README file
<dpm> for the other two apps, perhaps it's that bug where the .desktop file needs to be manually put into the source tree?
<mardy> kyleN: I think also for 13.10, they haven't changed much since then
<rpadovani> dpm, for reminders I have no problem on device, only on desktop, and  I just tried and have same problem also with weather, so I think is a problem of mine
<rpadovani> I tried to delete qtcreator folder from .config but doesn't resolve the issue
<dpm> rpadovani, are you using Qt Creator from the trusty archive or from the PPA?
<rpadovani> dpm, trusty one, I suppose
<rpadovani> let me check
<rpadovani>  pool/universe/u/ubuntu-touch-meta/ubuntu-sdk_1.126_amd64.de
<rpadovani> rpadovani, yap, trusty one
<rpadovani> Mhh, I'm bit tired, I mean dpm yap, trusty one
<rpadovani> lol
<dpm> :-)
<mzanetti> dpm, rpadovani: happens to me for every app
<mzanetti> dpm: rpadovani: I think stored sessions mess it up. as in. opening a project the first time gets it right. closing and reopening messes up run configuration
<nerochiaro> bfiller: just sent you an email with the patch and link to the test app branch
<dpm> mzanetti, sdk from archive or from PPA? I've not seen that one, but I haven't been running other apps with QtC than reminders and filemanager for a couple of weeks
<rpadovani> mzanetti, mhh so it seems isn't only a my problem. Possible that no one else has noticed it?
<bfiller> nerochiaro: thanks, will try
<mzanetti> dpm: archive
<mzanetti> rpadovani: dunno... I'm sure some poeple noticed it, but so far not the right ones I guess :D
<rpadovani> :-)
<bfiller> nerochiaro: do you have the resultant deb for qtmultimedia with the patch applied so I don't have to build?
<dpm> so this might have been fixed in the PPA, which is the one that I'm running
<bfiller> nerochiaro: or maybe you can push to amanzi-team ppa?
<rpadovani> dpm, nope, I just tried with PPA and doesn't work either
<mzanetti> rpadovani: well, once your project is in that state it'll stay like that I think
<mzanetti> rpadovani: try removing CMakeLists.txt.user
<nerochiaro> bfiller: i havent't built a deb. i built in place and then symlinked the resulting plugins instead of the original ones, so i could test, change the source, rebuild very quickly
<nerochiaro> bfiller: is there a branch for qtmultimedia already in lp ?
<bfiller> nerochiaro: guessing so, let me check
<bfiller> Mirv: ^^^^
<bfiller> nerochiaro: https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtmultimedia-opensource-src
<bfiller> Mirv: nm
<rpadovani> mzanetti, you're right, I tried to download and run reminders-app again from lp and works as expecetd
<rpadovani> *expected
<bfiller> nerochiaro: probably this one for trusty lp:ubuntu/trusty/qtmultimedia-opensource-src
<nerochiaro> bfiller: i'm pushing it to https://code.launchpad.net/+branch/~amanzi-team/+junk/qtmultimedia-opensource-src-caps-query
<bfiller> nerochiaro: ok
<bfiller> nerochiaro: your branch won't build, you need to apply your changes as a patch rather than modifying the source directly
<nerochiaro> bfiller: ok, i hadn't tried that branch. let me fix it
<kyleN> mardy, what are the two pkg names that have the online accounts docs - for publication on portal? libaccounts-qt-doc and?
<dpm> kyleN, mhall119, looks like we already published those docs for 13.10 - http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/devel/ubuntu-13.10/cplusplus/
<dpm> mhall119, if you look at the 13.10 entry in the config file for the app publisher on the d.u.c server it should tell which ones are required
<dpm> so that entry can just be copied over and the docs will automatically be published, daily, IIRC from the cron job
<kyleN> dpm, cool, so we need them as 14.04 too
<dpm> yep, it should be just a matter of changing a config text file on the server
<nerochiaro> bfiller_afk: added my changes as patches in debian/patches. i pushed to the same branch overwriting it, so please delete and re-branch.
<nerochiaro> bfiller_afk: just tested and builds here. I think i am also very close to finding a way to make it work without breaking the viewfinder. I'm EOD now, will finish that tomorrow morning
<mardy> kyleN: my VM is shut now, but IIRC libsignon-qt-doc
<mhall119> will signon-qt work for scopes?
<kyleN> thanks mardy
<mardy> mhall119: sure, we already have a scope written with the -glib variant of the library, I don't see why a Qt one wouldn't be possible
<mhall119> mardy: are the APIs the same?
<mhall119> specifically what I'm asking about is whether signon-qt is the right API to publish and recommend
<rpadovani> dpm o/
<rpadovani> yap, no dpm
<rpadovani> ok, try again :D
<rpadovani> mzanetti, o/
<mzanetti> rpadovani: hey man
<rpadovani> mzanetti, I was looking to new bugs reported by dpm
<rpadovani> mzanetti, I think https://bugs.launchpad.net/reminders-app/+bug/1316176 is caused by
<rpadovani> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1225079
<rpadovani> or https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1226213
<rpadovani> What do you think?
<mzanetti> sounds reasonable.
<mzanetti> but I wouldn't exclude that I have a bug in reminders.qml too
<rpadovani> I looked to the code and I see nothing, but this doesn't excluded that there is. Just to inform you.
<mzanetti> k, cool
<mzanetti> rpadovani: here we go: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/reminders-app/color/+merge/218317
<mzanetti> rpadovani: its proposed for merging into the new common branch
<mzanetti> feel free to approve it and propose your own new-design changes to be merged into that
<rpadovani> mzanetti, hey, you forgot to rename accountpreference.{cpp,h} to preference.{cpp,h}
<mzanetti> d'oh
<mzanetti> rpadovani: good catch
<mzanetti> rpadovani: pushed
<rickspencer3> Kaleo,  hey around? I need a bit of advice
<Kaleo> rickspencer3, shoot
<rickspencer3> Kaleo, ok, so I want to put a list of information into a popover
<rickspencer3> repeater seems about right
<rickspencer3> but, the list can be pretty long
<mardy> mhall119: the APIs don't map 1:1 with the glib ones, but almost
<rickspencer3> I don't need to show eveyrthing in the list though
<rickspencer3> for example, I could show only 5 things
<Kaleo> rickspencer3, if it's supposed to be a small and finite list
<mardy> mhall119: I think that for scopes, we can recommend either version, depending on whether one likes Qt or Glib better
<rpadovani> mzanetti, qtcreator is dead :/ I go to dinner, after dinner I'll test your branch and propose merge of mine
<Kaleo> rickspencer3, how long?
<rickspencer3> Kaleo, it is 0-20 items
<Kaleo> rickspencer3, Repeater is fine
<rickspencer3> but only the first 5 or so are interesting to the user
<rickspencer3> Kaleo, so how do I tell the Repeater to only show 5 items?
<Kaleo> rickspencer3, you'll need to put that into a Flickable
<rickspencer3> Kaleo, in that case, should I not just use a ListView?
<Kaleo> rickspencer3, make the height of an individual item to be 1/5th of the height of the popover
<Kaleo> rickspencer3, you can
<Kaleo> rickspencer3, for 20 items it will not make much difference
<mhall119> kyleN: what do you think about recommending 2 sets of singon APIs?
<rickspencer3> Kaleo, so, the popover seems to size itself based on the children
<Kaleo> rickspencer3, the biggest advantage of a ListView is that it does not *instantiate* most of the invisible items
<rickspencer3> so height: popover.height/5 would be recursive, right?
<Kaleo> rickspencer3, let me check that
<rickspencer3> Kaleo, ok, so if I go ListView, what is the best way to set the height and width if it's in a popover?
<Kaleo> rickspencer3, there is a 'contentHeight' property
<Kaleo> "Use this property to override the default content height."
<Kaleo> that should help you
<rickspencer3> Kaleo, so set the content height and width of the popover
<Kaleo> rickspencer3, actually the height problem will be the same regardless of what solution you use
<rickspencer3> then I can set the listview height based on that?
<Kaleo> rickspencer3, so, summarising:
<Kaleo> 1) using a Flickable + Repeater, setting the height of the Flickable to be 5 * units.gu(5) and the delegate in the Repeater to be height units.gu(5)
<Kaleo> 2) using a ListView, setting the height of the ListView to be 5 * units.gu(5) and the delegate in the Repeater to be height units.gu(5)
<Kaleo> rickspencer3, no need to touch 'contentHeight' I believe*
<rickspencer3> hmmm
<xhoch3> hello everybody, I am experiencing a strange bug on my ubuntu-touch phone
 * rickspencer3 tries
<kyleN> mhall119, two sets?
<xhoch3> I think it's critical and maybe there is some experienced developer here, so we find out what's the cause
<xhoch3> it seems to be an overheating issue that drains my battery very fast, obviously because there is some process running in the background
<xhoch3> strange thing about this, it just happens when battery life is below 50%
<kyleN> mhall119, in the short term, the example uses qt, so I need qt api ref docs on the portal anyway.
<rickspencer3> thanks Kaleo
<rickspencer3> seems to do the job
<Kaleo> rickspencer3, yw
<Kaleo> rickspencer3, glad to hear that
<rickspencer3> now i just need to figure out how to make it work with my Icon header :)
<xhoch3> the application using most CPU all the time (~15%) is called apport
<xhoch3> this is the bug report app isn't it?
<rickspencer3> Kaleo, is Listitem.Header still supported?
<Kaleo> rickspencer3, I do not see it in the documentation, let's check
<rickspencer3> Kaleo, it's in the 14.04 but not the 14.10 documentatin
<mhall119> kyleN: ok
<pmcgowan> xhoch3, yes that means a process crashed and it is gathering data
<pmcgowan> xhoch3, see what file you got in /var/crash
<xhoch3> oh, I have turned it off now, I will give you the data, wait a minute
<Kaleo> rickspencer3, it is still installed and exported as a public API
<Kaleo> rickspencer3, seems like a documentation glitch
<xhoch3> so far I am VERY impressed
<rickspencer3> Kaleo, yeah, it works, just wanted to ensure you hadn't deprecated it :)
<xhoch3> I mean I installed Ubuntu because I am an Ubuntu fanboy (I honest here), but it turns out to be better than I expected
<Kaleo> rickspencer3, actually, the documentation still exists: http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.10/Ubuntu.Components.ListItems.Header/
<Kaleo> rickspencer3, strange
<rickspencer3> cute
<rickspencer3> mhall119, kyleN looks like a small doc generation bug ^
<Kaleo> rickspencer3, FYI we are not allowed to deprecate any API :)
<Kaleo> rickspencer3, (and we have a semi automated way to ensure that)
<rickspencer3> Kaleo, wfm ;)
<mhall119> rickspencer3: what bug?
<xhoch3> pmcgowan: there is a lot: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7400181/
<rickspencer3> Kaleo, one more question ... Can in specify line wrapping in ListItem.Standard?
<Kaleo> rickspencer3, not that I know
<rickspencer3> oh fudge
<Kaleo> rickspencer3, but if you want 2 lines, there is "Subtitled"
<rickspencer3> Kaleo, well, the strings are just long
<rickspencer3> let me try to make it work with Subtitled, though
<Kaleo> rickspencer3, it is not wrapping automatically?
<xhoch3> pmcgowan: is it generally a bad idea to do update, upgrade and dist-upgrade on Ubuntu Phone?
<rickspencer3> Kaleo, no, it's truncating
<Kaleo> rickspencer3, there is an interesting example in Subtitled's documentation:     ListItem.Subtitled {
<Kaleo>         text: "Multiple lines"
<Kaleo>         subText: "This is a multi-line subText.\nUp to 5 lines are supported."
<Kaleo>     }
<mhall119> rickspencer3: FWIW, I sub-classed ListItems.Base when I needed to force wrapping
<rickspencer3> hmm, actually, Subtitle is cute :)
<rickspencer3> I'm using that :)
<Kaleo> :D
<Kaleo> cute is good
<mhall119> kyleN: mardy: http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/devel/ubuntu-14.04/cplusplus/signon-qt/
<kyleN> mhall119, thanks!
<kyleN> mhall119, and we need this but for 14..04: http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/devel/ubuntu-13.10/cplusplus/accounts-qt/
<pmcgowan> xhoch3, yes you cannot mix apt updates with the system image updater
<pmcgowan> also apt will not get updates to android lower level stuff
<mhall119> kyleN: it's there for 14.04
<mhall119> oh, accounts-qt too
<xhoch3> oh okay
<mhall119> kyleN: http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/devel/ubuntu-14.04/cplusplus/accounts-qt/
<kyleN> mhall119, thanks a bunch!
<mhall119> np
<mhall119> I don't know how to automate it like dpm suggested though, so it's a one-time thing
<dupingping> how are you?
<dupingping> please help me
<rpadovani> mzanetti, mhh, it's the third time I try to compile your branch with QtCreator, it finishes to compile then QtCreator freezes. When I restart QtCreator I have the same error of this afternoon :/
<dupingping> http://askubuntu.com/questions/460715/ive-submitted-an-app-for-the-software-center-but-its-status-says-draft-wha
<mzanetti> rpadovani: hmm. well, you can compile it via command line for now
<rpadovani> mzanetti, this would be great. Which are commands to compile and run it from command line?
<mzanetti> rpadovani: mkdir builddir
<mzanetti> cd builddir
<mzanetti> cmake ..
<mzanetti> make
<mzanetti> cd src/app
<mzanetti> ./reminders
<rpadovani> wonderful, thanks
<mzanetti> rpadovani: pass -jX to make, where X is the amount of cpu cores you have +1
<rpadovani> mzanetti, ok, works as expected, but there are two warnings during compilation. Do I approve it? Then you (or I) do another MR for compilation warning?
<mzanetti> let me see
<rpadovani> mzanetti, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7400531/
<mzanetti> rpadovani: hmm... I'm not sure you got the right branch
<mzanetti> rpadovani: I did a push --overwrite.... so my bad
<rpadovani> :-)
<mzanetti> I completely messed up with rebasing it on trunk, sorry
<mzanetti> or well, rebasing it to the new-design branch and then merging trunk into it...
<xhoch3> pmcgowan: ok, I have reflashed the device and everything's okay again
<xhoch3> thank you
<pmcgowan> xhoch3, great yw
<xhoch3> also, while installing QML apps, everything went fine, but I am rather interested in native apps with Qt (for games). But when I choose build and run on device with native Qt apps, it says it can't find dh_make
<xhoch3> also, for QtQuick btw
<pmcgowan> xhoch3, check the approach using cmake in a chroot
<pmcgowan> xhoch3, you want the latest stuff from the sdk ppa
<pmcgowan> bzoltan1, right? ^^
<xhoch3> pmcgowan: do you have a link? The point is, I want to learn how to do it the "right" way, even it is a bit more complicate. I am looking forward to the end of the year and want to develop for the Ubuntu platform commercially
<xhoch3> we already develop on WP, Android and iOS and personally, I would love to see our apps running on UT, too
<xhoch3> I do this in my private spare time
<pmcgowan> xhoch3, awesome
<xhoch3> of course, you know, in order to show something cool to my company I have to invest some personal effort first..
<kenvandine> xhoch3, that's excellent to hear :)
<pmcgowan> xhoch3, so the official docs are not up yet but this blog post explains it http://www.theorangenotebook.com/2014/05/building-cross-platform-click-packages.html
<xhoch3> pmcgowan: pretty cool, thanks
<kyleN> mardy, does our OA api support using a key (keys) the dev provides (that they got from the site)?
<mardy> kyleN: yes
<xhoch3> ok, for today I am running out of time to check it out, but I will definately have a try tomorrow. Thank you, see you later
<kyleN> mardy, in c++, QML and Javascript?
<mardy> kyleN: yes, any of them (also on the -glib APIs)
 * rickspencer3 waits for applicatin scanner
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-05-06
<vthompson> balloons, jhodapp, I have some questions about a MP that the music-app has in place to test the swap-buffers bug that was fixed for Qt5.2: https://code.launchpad.net/~vthompson/music-app/proceeds-to-next
<vthompson> jhodapp, I haven't seen the tracklist implementation of the media-hub in any detail yet, but would I be correct in assuming that there won't be anything in place to notify/wake the music app from suspension when the track switches?
<vthompson> balloons, do you know if AP can retrieve component properties from an app that is suspended?
<jhodapp> vthompson, unknown atm, that part of background playlist isn't implemented yet
<vthompson> jhodapp, thanks. We'll hold off on landing our AP test branch then. I assume you guys will have your own AP/unit tests for the tracklist implementation?
<jhodapp> vthompson, yes indeed
<jhodapp> vthompson, any reason why you can't land that now?
<vthompson> jhodapp, because the tests go through a sleep that should put the app into suspension. Right now we are granted a lifecycle exception so we are always on... but the goal is to remove that exception when tracklist media-hub lands.
<jhodapp> vthompson, k
<vthompson> jhodapp, when that does happen, music-app will suspend like the rest and I'm not sure the AP test can get the info we want it to when it checks the suspended app
<jhodapp> vthompson, right, so you need to rely on media-hub then to get that persistence across suspension
<vthompson> jhodapp, yep, but simply having that data in MediaPlayer when we awake isn't enough (I assume) to allow this test to work in our suite. Since track management is media-hub's responsibility it sounds like it's not a worthwhile test in the music-app
<jhodapp> vthompson, yeah it'll be well tested in media-hub since it's a primary reason for even having media-hub :)
<bzoltan1> pmcgowan: xhoch3: yes, the SDK PPA has exactly the same stuff as Utopic achive
<Aki-Thinkpad> evening all
<Aki-Thinkpad> morning for some; I'm sure
<dholbach> good morning
<justCarakas> Good morning all
<dpm> morning nik90, around?
<dpm> and good morning everyone :)
<justCarakas> good morning dpm
<dpm> hi :)
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy No Homework Day - my boys will be thrilled!  :-D
<dholbach> justCarakas, didn't you ask where JamesTait was? ^ :)
<justCarakas> dholbach: I did :D
<dholbach> good morning JamesTait! :)
<justCarakas> Welcome back JamesTait I missed your morning greetings
<JamesTait> dholbach, justCarakas: o/
<justCarakas> JamesTait: \ o
<Aki-Thinkpad> bah this is annoying having to ask this... In Python, I can treat strings as an array, doing something like mystring = "hello world";
<Aki-Thinkpad> and then mystring[0:3] would return "hell"
<Aki-Thinkpad> how can I do that in qml, javascript, or c++
<Aki-Thinkpad> im not sure what language applies for a qml property
<Aki-Thinkpad> I know you can do mystring[0], and get "h", but I don't know how to define a range
<mzanetti> dpm: hey, wanna do a couple of reviews?
<dpm> mzanetti, do you have some more nice features for me? :-)
<mzanetti> dpm: https://code.launchpad.net/~reminders-app-dev/reminders-app/new-design/+activereviews
<dpm> I'm excited already by the title of the MR :)
<dpm> give me a few mins to finish what I was doing and I'll have a look
<mzanetti> dpm: don't review the one from rpadovani yet. I need to ask him to rebase it
<dpm> ack
<mzanetti> dpm: but the 2 branches of mine should be fine I hope
<dpm> ok
<Aki-Thinkpad> dpm, oh hey I got the source downloaded and such. My first goal is to submit one patch. Atm I am usure if my environment is clean though, as I am having issues loading images which is causing performance issues
<dpm> Aki-Thinkpad, what issues exactly? Are you seeing lots of warnings on the console output? If so, I'm seeing those too :)
<Aki-Thinkpad> dpm,  yah, http://i.imgur.com/blh8v33.jpg
<dpm> Aki-Thinkpad, btw, thanks for getting started on this! I saw your request to join the team, but I prefer to add members once they've done at least a contribution, I hope that's ok for you?
<Aki-Thinkpad> dpm yah I I know the drill
<Aki-Thinkpad> :)
<dpm> great, thanks :)
<Aki-Thinkpad> so is that output what you are seeing? Is this a biproduct of the run environment?
<dpm> mzanetti, so Aki-Thinkpad is getting his system set up to help with reminders. He could build the app already and he's seeing some warnings/errors related to images in the QtC console output. I too could see them, but I haven't bothered too much about them. Any ideas if this is something we should worry about? http://i.imgur.com/blh8v33.jpg
<mzanetti> dpm: hmm... not sure... works on my macbook. must be the thinkpad
<dpm> hahaha
<mzanetti> no... seriously... don't know what it is
<mzanetti> if images are missing in the notes we should worry about it, yes
<dpm> one set of errors is clearly that the app cannot write to the .cache dir. Perhaps it has not been created? I don't actually know what creates the .cache/com..... dir on the desktop
<mzanetti> I'll keep an eye on the console
<dpm> for me the images are downloaded and I can see them fine, but the console messages are still there
<Aki-Thinkpad> dpm, can't miss it. I was thinking about the cache. I'll go check if its been created.
<mzanetti> strange... I think I create the cache dir myself if its not there yetp
<Aki-Thinkpad> mzanetti, *
<mzanetti> hi Aki-Thinkpad
<Aki-Thinkpad> hey
<dpm> yeah, it's quite possible that on the desktop the .cache dir is not created automatically
<mzanetti> I'll check where they come from
<Aki-Thinkpad> yah I think that might be it. Manually creating the directory
<dpm> ok, cool
<dpm> I think I might have done it too, but I can't quite remember, it's been a while since I did the initial setup
<dpm> mzanetti, here are the messages I'm getting: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7403285/
<dpm> Images are loading fine, though
<Aki-Thinkpad> Yep, that solved part of the problem.
<mzanetti> Aki-Thinkpad: are all the warnings/messages gone after creating the dir?
<Aki-Thinkpad> sec, uploading screenies
<Aki-Thinkpad> some
<mzanetti> you can also paste the text... should be easier/faster :)
<DanChapman> Good Morning
<Aki-Thinkpad> mzanetti, http://imgur.com/a/eSHJ9#0
<Aki-Thinkpad> 0, what I was getting, 1, creating the folder, 2, in the folder, 3, running the app, 4, new output, 5 file now being written to.
<mzanetti> hmm... need to debug it... it shouldn't print that many warnings when everything works fine
<Aki-Thinkpad> mzanetti, are you using qfile to create the directory, or cmake?
<mzanetti> definitely not cmake
<Aki-Thinkpad> Don't know much about cmake actually.
<mzanetti> I think I don't create it at all...
<mzanetti> strange
<mzanetti> nope... images fail to load here if that directory doesn't exist
<mzanetti> I wonder how they appear for you guys... it should clearly fail in that case
<Aki-Thinkpad> mzanetti, could my debug environment be at fault here? http://i.imgur.com/Ycqvuf2.jpg
<mzanetti> Aki-Thinkpad: no... your system is fine. its a bug in the reminders app
<mzanetti> I just wonder where that path came from if the app doesn't create it
<mzanetti> oh.. wait
<Aki-Thinkpad> mzanetti, will you be patching, so it creates the directory in ~/.cache, or should I file a bug report?
<mzanetti> Aki-Thinkpad: I'm on it
<Aki-Thinkpad> k
<mzanetti> narf... I hate that applicationName stuff
<sergiusens> mzanetti: you should start a club :-)
 * sergiusens would join
<mzanetti> :)
<Aki-Thinkpad> dpm, mzanetti one thing I immediately notice in running the app, is lack of animations for fluidity. For example, when switching notes, it should do a fade, and should show the button being pressed. Are these things you will want implimented?
<mzanetti> Aki-Thinkpad: yeah.. I guess we want to have that eventually
<Aki-Thinkpad> ha okay maybe I'll try that as a first patch.
<mzanetti> sergiusens: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7403432 :D
<sergiusens> mzanetti: I had those all over when converting to click :-P
<mzanetti> dpm: Aki-Thinkpad: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/reminders-app/fix-image-errors-and-warnings/+merge/218368
<mzanetti> thanks for reporting
<Aki-Thinkpad> no probs.
<dpm> Aki-Thinkpad, you might also want to look at the list of open bugs. That might give you a small task to get started, which might be easy than starting with a big feature (which could be the next contribution :) https://bugs.launchpad.net/reminders-app/
<dpm> Aki-Thinkpad, another way of easily getting started is with providing a review of the branch mzanetti just posted ^
<dpm> reviewing the work of other team members is also an important part of core apps development
<dpm> reviewing implies looking at the code, testing that the branch actually works as intended and leaving a comment either pointing out what needs fixing or approving the change
<dpm> you can also set the status of the comment to "Needs Fixing" or "Approve" as appropriate
<Aki-Thinkpad> dpm, Thanks. I took a look at the bugs before; there are a few of the triaged bugs I am considering looking into
<dpm> Aki-Thinkpad, awesome. Once you've found one you like, feel free to assign it to yourself, so that others know that someone else is working on it already. You can then set the status to "In Progress" once you actually start working on it
<dpm> for anything else, you know where we are and who to ask :)
<Aki-Thinkpad> cool beans
<dpm> rock on
<popey> dpm: seen this when opening qtcreator on a cmakelists file? paste.ubuntu.com/7403548/
 * popey updates packages
<dpm> popey, hm, no, I haven't.
<dpm> mzanetti, on https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/reminders-app/fix-image-errors-and-warnings/+merge/218368 - could you explain to me what " Don't scale images to 0,0 if sourceSize is not set." means?
<dpm> That's the only part I cannot quite follow on the MP
<popey> zbenjamin: paste.ubuntu.com/7403548/ I am getting that when I bzr branch lp:~dpm/ubuntu-terminal-app/merge-plugin, and then qtcreator the cmakelists file within...
<zbenjamin> popey: wtf
<zbenjamin> popey: that looks like the chroot is broken
<zbenjamin> popey: can you build other projects?
<popey> zbenjamin: i think i need to reset my qtcreator to some kind of base
<popey> zbenjamin: clean start, spring clean, what should I rm to do that?
<zbenjamin> popey: you can remove ~/.config/QtProject/qtcreator/ that should completely reset everything
<popey> zbenjamin: including the chroots?
<zbenjamin> popey: no the chroots you have to remove either from within QtC in the Ubuntu Options page, or manually from commandline
<popey> zbenjamin: deleted that config dir, now just starting qtcreator with no project gives me the same error - paste.ubuntu.com/7403649/
<zbenjamin> did you also remove the chroots?
<popey> no, exactly what should I remove? all of /var/lib/schroot?
<zbenjamin> popey: click chroot -a armhf -f ubuntu-sdk-14.04 destroy
<popey> thanks
<popey> ok, now I get this /usr/share/qtcreator/ubuntu/scripts/qtc_chroot_cmake2: line 19: CLICK_SDK_ARCH: Need to set CLICK_SDK_ARCH non-empty
<popey> (after deleting chroots and restarting qtc)
<popey> zbenjamin: ^
<zbenjamin> popey: i think that can be ignored
<zbenjamin> popey: just try if its working
<mihir> popey: hi
<popey> mihir: hji
<popey> -j
<popey> mihir: was just emailing you ☻
<mihir> popey: ohh got it.
<mihir> popey: there are many bugs under needs-design
<mihir> can we get some inputs on this ?
<dpm> popey, the WIP branches: http://people.canonical.com/~dpm/core-apps-sponsoring/wip
<dpm> I should probably put it all together in one page, but for now at least they won't get lost
<popey> dpm: oof, that looks bad.
<popey> mihir: see my mail ☻
<dpm> popey, it does look pretty red :) But let's focus on one thing at a time and concentrate on the "Needs review" page for now. I think the oldest WIP branches can in fact just be rejected, but let's use that page as a reminder only now, to which we can get to once we've gotten "Needs Review" under control
<popey> indeed
<popey> lool: i filed bug 1316552 - because I'm concerned that we're going to start blocking store updates soon on not having the framework. Wasn't sure you'd see it, hence pinging you with the bug number.
<mihir> popey:  got it :) thanks that would help a lot.
<mzanetti> dpm: for some reason I can't see the screenshot. but anyways... strange that it doesn't work for you
<mzanetti> dpm: works for me: http://i.imgur.com/CaXcLFC.png
<dpm> nice pic :)
<mzanetti> lol
<popey> haha
<popey> that doesn't look comfy
<mzanetti> this is how I look like when hacking on reminders at 2am
<popey> heh
<dpm> mzanetti, looking at your screen capture, it might be a locale-related thing? I use Catalan and perhaps that messes up the dates? http://i.imgur.com/NDDRjyv.png?1
<mzanetti> interesting
<mzanetti> that might well be
<mzanetti> dpm: actually no.. not really
<mzanetti> I'm using QDateTime comparison... that should either always use catalan or never
<dpm> ok
<mzanetti> does that word start with double L?
<dpm> just throwing a guess from the only difference I saw from our screenshots
<dpm> which word?
<mzanetti> Notebooks
<dpm> yes, llibretes
<mzanetti> dpm: debugging this it makes me really wonder how the heck it actually works here :D
<dpm> :-)
<dpm> I started debugging too, I just had to remind myself about -DCMAKE_BUILD_TYPE=debug
<dpm> :)
<mzanetti> dpm: please apply this patch and send another screenie: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7404242
<dpm> on it
<renato> popey, I added some comments on the calendar MR
<popey> thanks renato
<rpadovani> dpm, mzanetti o/ I have a couple of hours for reminder :-)
<mzanetti> rpadovani: yay
<dpm> rpadovani, hi, awesome :)
<mzanetti> rpadovani: I left some comments on your newDesign branch
<dpm> mzanetti, I'm getting this when trying to get the app running on a device:
<dpm> file:///home/phablet/dev_tmp/com.ubuntu.reminders/qml/ui/NotesPage.qml:20:1: module "QtQuick.Layouts" is not installed
<dpm>      import QtQuick.Layouts 1.0
<dpm> is QtQuick.Layouts not installed in the images?
<mzanetti> dpm: apt-get install qtdeclarative5-qtquicklayouts-plugin
<mzanetti> hmm...
<rpadovani> mzanetti, I saw the email. There is a lot of works to do on my branch, so I'll restart from scratch after your branchs are landed
<mzanetti> dpm: that's a bummer
<dpm> mzanetti, right, but that means that we'll need to add it to the seeds before we ship the new design, yes
<mzanetti> dpm: that, or do it still handcrafted
<mzanetti> dpm: can you find out if its possible to include that in the image?
<popey> Mirv: ^
<popey> Mirv: mzanetti asking if qtdeclarative5-qtquicklayouts-plugin can be added to the image?
<dpm> mzanetti, my hunch is that it should be just possible to add it to the seeds, but we will need to justify why we need it too
<mzanetti> dpm: justification is that they allow to layout items in qml with half of the code than without them
<mzanetti> :)
<mzanetti> finally no more typing "anchors" like crazy
<rpadovani> seems cool
<dpm> ok, let's hear what Timo has to say and then we can send a MP to update the seeds
<mzanetti> awesome
<mzanetti> dpm: back to the other branch for now. what does the note subtitle say after applying the above patch?
<dpm> mzanetti, it's "Last week" all the way :(
<mzanetti> really weird...
<rpadovani> mzanetti, mhh, just tested again from scratch the notes-heading branch and I have nothing. Any idea?
<rpadovani> I see dpm has problems too
<Mirv> popey: no problem, although it was called "qtdeclarative5-quicklayouts-plugin" before and now that's transitional and it's qml-module-qtquick-layouts now (we should do the other renames in seed too)
<mzanetti> rpadovani: but dpm sees the header just fine :D
<mzanetti> rpadovani: note: its a section header, not a header for each note
<rpadovani> mzanetti,yes yes, I saw your screen
<Aki-Thinkpad> dpm, Curious, when clicking a delegate, is there a reason why its not exactly responsive?
<mzanetti> rpadovani: so if you have all notes created at the same day, you would see only one
<Aki-Thinkpad> mzanetti,
<Aki-Thinkpad> ^
<Mirv> popey: it's not in seeds simply because Qt Quick Controls is new in 5.2
<popey> ah
<dpm> Aki-Thinkpad, not sure what you mean exactly, could you provide more context?
<Mirv> popey: well hmm, maybe let's bring bzoltan1 into discussion too, I fail to know how our "supported API" is exactly defined
<mzanetti> Aki-Thinkpad: which delegates?
<Aki-Thinkpad> dpm, sure; just take the default page, "Notes", and when you click on one... sometimes it does not switch to the note.
<Aki-Thinkpad> sometimes you need to click it 3 or 4 times
<mzanetti> Aki-Thinkpad: well, if the whole app just feels laggy and hangs all the time you're probably affected by the qt bug too
<dpm> Mirv, but we are on 5.2 now, correct?
<mzanetti> yes dpm
<rpadovani> mzanetti, http://people.ubuntu.com/~rpadovani/touch/noteHeading.png
<popey> dpm: yes, but it was new in upstream 5.2
<mzanetti> Aki-Thinkpad: try commenting out the two calls to "sort(0)" in notes.cpp
<Aki-Thinkpad> mzanetti, hmmm;  anything I can do about that?
<popey> hence why we didnt seed it
<Aki-Thinkpad> thanks
<rpadovani> I have my phone setted on english US as regional format
<rpadovani> s/phone/pc
<Mirv> dpm: yes we are now. the seeds / supported API just are not controlled according to any formal process, I think.
<Mirv> so when new things appear they don't automatically appear on images
<mzanetti> rpadovani: the screenshot is a lie :D
<mzanetti> rpadovani: nah, probabyl indeed the same issue dpm has
<dpm> popey, Mirv, gotcha, so that explains why it's not there. And so theoretically, we could just add it
<mzanetti> rpadovani: with some different outcome for the same root cause
<popey> dpm: yeah, I'm creating a merge request now
<rpadovani> mzanetti, it's a screenshot, not a cake :D
<dpm> awesome popey
<Mirv> popey is always awesome
<dpm> \o/
<dpm> Aki-Thinkpad, this bug should be fixed soon on the desktop, we're in the process of SRU'ing it
<dpm> Aki-Thinkpad, on the phone images it's already been fixed (for utopic)
<bzoltan1> Mirv: popey: who was the the brave to summon me?
<Aki-Thinkpad> mzanetti, worked perfectly, and it looks like my animation works. Its just a very simple fade in and out animation. I made it a separate component, that is easily configurable. ought I try and merge? It is only a few lines of code honestly.
<mzanetti> Aki-Thinkpad: create a merge proposal for it
<Aki-Thinkpad> cool beans
<popey> bzoltan1: not me!
<dpm> everyone hides now
<bzoltan1> popey: ok.. one out :)
 * popey puts on his level 10 invisibility cloak
<Mirv> bzoltan1: are you the Keeper of the API?
<mzanetti> dpm: rpadovani: I think I found the issue. can you retry? I've pushed to the branch
<Mirv> bzoltan1: you were summoned to ask whether qml-module-qtquick-layouts can be cast as part of the holy Ubuntu API
<dpm> mzanetti, ok, pulling
<rpadovani> mzanetti, commit message is interesting :D
<popey> https://code.launchpad.net/~popey/ubuntu-seeds/add-quicklayouts/+merge/218405
<popey> hope thats right
<mzanetti> :D
<bzoltan1> Mirv: Yes, my young fellow... I am
<rpadovani> mzanetti, nope, no heading at all for me :/
<mzanetti> meh
<bzoltan1> Mirv:  indeed it could be part of it... once it passes all the challenges
<mzanetti> rpadovani: what's the debug output?
<bzoltan1> Mirv: where does it live? Who is its master?
<mzanetti> lives upstream qt I think...
<Mirv> bzoltan1: it lives in Qt Quick Controls, and I assume mzanetti is a willing master since he's the one wanting it!
<mzanetti> :D
<mzanetti> define "master"
<dpm> define "willing" :D
<bzoltan1> define define
<mzanetti> :D
<dpm> does not compute
<mzanetti> what are the duties
<mzanetti> ?
<bzoltan1> mzanetti:  buy me beer?
<Mirv> Qt Quick Controls is at least part of official releases, so that makes it better than some of the other API:s we support
<mzanetti> ok... I guess I can handle that
<mzanetti> not in finland tho  :P
<rpadovani> mzanetti, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7404339/
<bzoltan1> mzanetti:  LOL :) I go with water in Finland
<bzoltan1> mzanetti: Mirv: I think it is fairly easy to include the Qt Quick Controls ... but I would be happier to consult with zsombi, as our layour strategy might be different from Qt's solution... and to be frank I do not want the default Qt Quick controlls sneak into our UI story
<dpm> mzanetti, looks good with the new branch now, but I'd change the order to show the newest notes at the top of the list
<zsombi> mzanetti: bzoltan1: actually our layouting was made to complement QtQuick Controls Layoutings, so those should be usable together without any probs
<mzanetti> zsombi: nice one ^
<mzanetti> dpm: its the commented away sort(0)
<mzanetti> rpadovani: I'm thinking you're not up to date with the code :/
<mzanetti> rpadovani: or with the build rather
<zsombi> mzanetti: it was even mentioned in the tutorial if I'm not mistaken... if not, we have to update those, and even add few examples like how those work together
<mzanetti> rpadovani: this message "NotesPage.qml:144:22: Unable to assign [undefined] to bool" is rather suspicious too
<rpadovani> mzanetti, isn't the build 99 the last one?
<dpm> mzanetti, ah, that was one of my questions on the MP, was there any reason to comment out the ordering? I guess to work around *the bug* temporarily on the desktop? :)
<mzanetti> rpadovani: it is, but you need to call make in the top level builddir again.
<mzanetti> rpadovani: could it be that you just typed make in the builddir/src/app subdit?
<mzanetti> dpm: I replied to that comment on the MR
<dpm> ah, ok, I'm not yet up to date, looking...
<rpadovani> mzanetti, nope, I did it well
<mzanetti> then I'm lost
<mzanetti> rpadovani: I added some debug prints with the last commit too... I don't see them in your output
<dpm> hola tsdgeos, I thought the "de novembre" vs. "Novembre" bug had been fixed in Qt 5.2? I'm still seeing in a current branch from the Reminders app -> http://i.imgur.com/4e6slM1.png
<rpadovani> mzanetti, isn't this the right procedure? Maybe I understand wrong: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7404358/
<mzanetti> rpadovani: looks good
<mzanetti> rpadovani: aaaah! I know what it is
<mzanetti> rpadovani: you have account-plugin-evernote installed in your system. its using that one instead of the one from the builddir
<rpadovani> mzanetti, ops :D
<mzanetti> which is btw the reason I was opposed to install the plugin into the main Qt plugin dir with the account-plugin
<dpm> mzanetti, ah, actually, that's something I wanted to mention:
<dpm>     QStringList importPathList = view.engine()->importPathList();
<dpm>     importPathList.append(QDir::currentPath() + "/../plugin/");
<dpm> that does not work
<dpm> it would need a prepend
<dpm> to override the installed plugin
<dpm> and IIRC QDir:currentPath() did not work either
<mzanetti> somehow I had in mind it would wak them backwards, but seems I was wrong
<dpm> I had to change this on filemanager to work
<mzanetti> dpm: QDir::currentPath() wors, but you need to cd into src/app/
<dpm> let me send a quick MP for this
<rpadovani> mzanetti, https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/reminders-app/fix-image-errors-and-warnings/+merge/218368 works well for me, could I topapprove it?
<mzanetti> fine with me, yes
<rpadovani> mzanetti, I removed account-plugin-evernote, how can I add my account?
<mzanetti> rpadovani: did you remove the account too?
<mzanetti> rpadovani: the account should still be there and working
<rpadovani> mzanetti, no, I ... wait... I did purge and not remove :/
<mzanetti> :D
<dpm> mzanetti, rpadovani, here's a quick one for you: https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/reminders-app/override-installed-plugin/+merge/218411
<tsdgeos> dpm: hmmmm, tbh i don't remember what was the outcome of the discusion
<tsdgeos> dpm: i think i said it was a bug in the app
<tsdgeos> but may be wrong
<dpm> tsdgeos, I think you're thinking of another conversation we had. That was about the DatePicker. This one now is about a bug you fixed upstream a while ago, and I would have thought it'd land in 5.2
<tsdgeos> dpm: isn't that like ages ago?
<dpm> yep
 * tsdgeos tries to find the thing in his brain
 * dpm tries to dig out the upstream bug
<Aki-Thinkpad> dpm,  hey I have never proposed a merge. Is what I am doing here, pushing to lp:~akiva/reminders-app/name-of-my-proposal  , and then ???
<rpadovani> mzanetti, ok, now there are headers but in a strange order: http://people.ubuntu.com/~rpadovani/touch/strangeOrder.png
<dpm> Aki-Thinkpad, then you go to LP, click on the branch that you've pushed, and you'll find a link that says "Propose for merging"
<mzanetti> rpadovani: yeah... I commented out the sorting to work around the qt listview bug
<Aki-Thinkpad> dpm,  okay so the first step is correct then?
<mzanetti> will keep that disabled for the new-design branch until we merge it to master...
<rpadovani> mzanetti, ah, ok
<rpadovani> which are next steps?
<tsdgeos> dpm: i think i'm remember something
<dpm> Aki-Thinkpad, correct, and this should answer some of your questions: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/CoreApps/DevelopmentGuide#Using_Launchpad
<tsdgeos> dpm: https://codereview.qt-project.org/#change,54214
<mzanetti> rpadovani: I guess I'll make the new reminders delegate design
<Aki-Thinkpad> dpm, thanks
<Aki-Thinkpad> !cookie
<mzanetti> rpadovani: while waiting for you to change the app background color and the notesview
<dpm> tsdgeos, that was it!
<mzanetti> rpadovani: can you create 2 branches, a quick one that just changes the main app color (so I can see how my stuff finally looks)
<rpadovani> mzanetti, sure, going
<mzanetti> rpadovani: and then the other, bigger one, for the notes delegate
<rpadovani> mzanetti, I also tested https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/reminders-app/override-installed-plugin/+merge/218411 and works, could I approve it? I see you approve it
<tsdgeos> dpm: let me make sure the code is still there
<mzanetti> awesome, thanks rpadovani. I top approved
<dpm> tsdgeos, cool, thanks. If it helps, here's the code where that date string on my screenshot is generated from: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7404464/
<dpm> mzanetti, I added a new comment to https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/reminders-app/notes-headers/+merge/218328 - let me know what you think
<mzanetti> dpm: sure, can do...
<dpm> awesome, thanks. I think it will be a really nice visual improvement to have already
<rpadovani> mzanetti, what's wrong with bzr? (besides the fact is not git)
<rpadovani> mzanetti, https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/reminders-app/newBackground/+merge/218419
<rpadovani> I took the newDesign branch, why the diff is so big?
<rpadovani> I mean, it's the same branch!
<rpadovani> a no, its my error
<rpadovani> sorry :/
<rpadovani> mzanetti, new background -> https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/reminders-app/newBackground/+merge/218420
<mzanetti> nw
<dpm> Aki-Thinkpad, how are you getting on with proposing the merge? Can I help with anything else?
<Aki-Thinkpad> dpm, In my commits, I have always had a format of "Changelog: 1.... 2.... 3.... ; Todo: a.... b.... c...."  Obviously employing newlines. Is this an acceptable format?
<tsdgeos> dpm: you have to do the formatting yourself, MMMM will always give you the "non standalone" month name
<Aki-Thinkpad> dpm, http://i.imgur.com/GajnYkK.jpg
<tsdgeos> dpm: i.e. QLocale::standaloneMonthName + qdate::month
<dpm> Aki-Thinkpad, that should be fine, yes
<dpm> tsdgeos, ok, thanks, will try that
<tsdgeos> dpm: i think what i fixed was standaloneMonthName not actually giving you the standaloneMonthName
<dpm> tsdgeos, so to be sure, on the original code, how should the value on L18 be actually returned to get "Novembre 2014"? -> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7404464/
<tsdgeos> dpm: something like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/7404600/
<tsdgeos> though since it's now a standalonemonthname
<tsdgeos> it's not capitalized
<tsdgeos> so you may want to capilatize it
<tsdgeos> or not
<Aki-Thinkpad> dpm, last question; "Review Type"?
<dpm> tsdgeos, ok, trying that now on the app
<dpm> Aki-Thinkpad, feel free to leave that blank, we don't tend to use it. Just one detail to remember -> you'll need to set the commit message in the MP. It's a bit hidden in the form, you'll need to expand the options at the bottom
<Aki-Thinkpad> yah done.
<Aki-Thinkpad> thanks
<Aki-Thinkpad> okay proposed. I set you as the reviewer
<dpm> Aki-Thinkpad, awesome, thanks! No need to set anyone as the reviewer (but nothing wrong with setting it), as all team members get an e-mail notification when a new MP is submitted
<Aki-Thinkpad> heh
<Aki-Thinkpad> Bzr really is an amazing piece of technology.
<dpm> tsdgeos, so how do I actually capitalize the month name? I can't find a way of doing it via http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5/qlocale.html#standaloneMonthName ?
<tsdgeos> dpm: you'll have to play magic with qstring/qchar and ::toUpper
<tsdgeos> but now that i see http://i.imgur.com/4e6slM1.png it wasn't localized either
<tsdgeos> err localized -> uppsercase
<tsdgeos> do you really need it in uppercase?
<dpm> if it's the start of a sentence, as in the header, yes
<dpm> tsdgeos, so what's the point in using standaloneMonthName & co. if I have to present a translatable string to translators "%1 %2" in case they need to rearrange it and manually set the month name to uppercase? I would have expected that just presenting translators with a date string "MMMM YYYY" should have just done the trick?
<tsdgeos> dpm: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7404666/
<tsdgeos> dpm: well, using standaloneMonthNAme gives you the month name
<tsdgeos> how do you get the month name otehrwise?
<dpm> tsdgeos, yes, but should not "MMMM" just give me the right month name already? It seems like a bug to me, unless I'm using the format string incorrectly (which I would not discard :)
<tsdgeos> dpm: as i told you MMMM gives you the month name with "of"
<tsdgeos> so you can properly say
<tsdgeos> dd MMMM yyyy
<tsdgeos> what you want is a sMMMM
<popey> dpm: mzanetti is this expected when there's no network? https://imgur.com/V9717wT
<tsdgeos> that gives you the standalone version
<tsdgeos> but that doesn't exist
<dpm> ok, so I'm just using the wrong one
<tsdgeos> you're using the only one that is there, it just doesn't do what you want
<tsdgeos> i just invented sMMMM myself
<dpm> ha
<dpm> ok
<mzanetti> popey: yeah... it sort of is :)
<mzanetti> popey: don't like the message?
<popey> i dont like any error messages ☻
<popey> I like success messages!
<Aki-Thinkpad> Ah rubbish I just noticed I replaced some of your spaced tabs, with tabs >:/
<mzanetti> popey: well... kinda hard in that case :D
<mzanetti> popey: I added the "Error refreshing notes:" the rest comes from the evernote sdk
<popey> mzanetti: search button works ever when no networi, but add note doesn't
<dpm> tsdgeos, where are these format strings defined in Qt? I don't remember ever having had this issue with GTK apps, and I would have thought they both use the same underlying date formatting lib?
<popey> guessing it shouldn't?
<mzanetti> popey: hmm... maybe
<tsdgeos> dpm: "I would have thought they both use the same underlying date formatting lib"?
<tsdgeos> lol no way
<popey> mzanetti: ok, also, what happens when the network comes back?
<tsdgeos> why would someone share code?
<tsdgeos> remember it's written in C++!!!!!1111
<popey> there's no [Retry]
<mzanetti> popey: no... but every interaction you make tries again
<popey> ah
<popey> yup, that worked
<tsdgeos> dpm: they are in the QDate documentation
<popey> oof
<popey> maybe not
<mzanetti> popey: I lack two things from design: A place where to show that adding a note failed
<dpm> mzanetti, are the Evernote SDK error messages also available as error codes we could intercept to show nicer error messages to the user?
<popey> https://imgur.com/MhF3DDr mzanetti
<mzanetti> meh... still that one
<dpm> ok, thanks tsdgeos!
<mzanetti> popey: dpm: so yes... we can intercept those messages
<mzanetti> popey: dpm: I still need to know what to do if an actions fails (e.g. tapping on add note fails to connect to the server)
<tsdgeos> dpm: sorry can't help you more, but yes i agree it'd be cool to be able to use toString with a format that gave you the standalone month name, or even if it was smart enough to use monthname vs standalone month name depending if the dd is before it or not, but it's not there
<mzanetti> popey, dpm: and then I'm open to suggestions on how to do a "retry" button of some sort
<tsdgeos> it's the problem of people thinking in enlgish while doing the coding
<Aki-Thinkpad> enlgish?
<mzanetti> popey: that bug with messagelength is happening sometimes here too. I suspect an issue in the evernote sdk when the connection is bad. will try to find a workaround
<dpm> tsdgeos, no worries, thanks for the help
<dpm> Aki-Thinkpad, thanks for your first contribution! I left some comments about a couple of small things that need fixing. If you could address them, that'd be great -> https://code.launchpad.net/~akiva/reminders-app/fadeinout-animation/+merge/218429
<Aki-Thinkpad> well do
<dpm> awesome
<Aki-Thinkpad> ah yes, I didnt notice the license :P
<Aki-Thinkpad> and yah, I have signed the contributor agreement
<dpm> no worries, have a look at the other headers in the code, you can just copy them, and add yourself as the author
<dpm> cool
<popey> dpm: have you tried running the autopilot tests on reminders at all?
<popey> it barfs when setting up, trying to branch lp:reminders (when it's reminders-app)
<dpm> argh!
<popey> is this the x-test setting in the manifest.json being wrong?
<popey> it's "autopilot": "reminders"
<balloons> it's supposed to be reminders
<popey> ok, so how do i fix this then?
<dpm> popey, I had tested them on the desktop, though, IIRC. Is this failing on the device or both on device and desktop?
<popey> paste.ubuntu.com/7404771/
<popey> good morning balloons btw
<popey> device
<dpm> and when I say them, I mean "it" :)
<balloons> morning :-)
<popey> I only run ap tests on device
<dpm> I think we only had one test at the time :)
<popey> thats 100% more tests than we had
<popey> ignore my bad maths
<popey> how do I tell phablet-click-test-setup to get the right thing balloons ?
<balloons> ahh popey, so phablet-click-test-setup is whining, not the tests
<popey> correct
<balloons> sadly phablet-test-setup is kind of borked anyway
<balloons> I was just looking at it, giving it some love in an mp.. the --click does nothing :-)
<popey> ☹
<popey> but this works for other packages, what's broken with reminders (or p-t-s) that means I can't test reminders but can test other apps?
<balloons> well the point is you don't need to run it
<popey> oh? so how should I run the tests today? ☻
<balloons> and yes I believe you are correct the manifest is wrong
<balloons> popey, I say you don't need to run it because it's not actually grabbing and installing the dependencies anyway
<popey> so just run phablet-test-run -v reminders  ?
<balloons> you can do phablet-click-test-setup --only-base if you want to setup base, but it's only needed once
<balloons> and yes, just phablet-test-run
<popey> it doesn't find any tests
<popey> paste.ubuntu.com/7404844/
<Aki-Thinkpad> grrrr... qt creator... why are you autoreplacing my spaces with tabs >:/
 * Aki-Thinkpad checks settings again
<balloons> if it complains about missing something, you'll have to push it manually
<balloons> popey, you installed the click only then?
<balloons> so that's the trouble.. you need it to find and push the tests
<popey> balloons: which is exactly what I have been using phablet-test-setup to do...
<balloons> :-) I get it
<popey> glad you do! :D
<popey> I am just a frustrated user of the tool
<balloons> need to see if Sergio will land my fixes
<popey> where does phablet-click-test-setup get the     "x-source": {
<popey>         "vcs-bzr": "lp:reminders",
<popey> oops
<popey> well, thats the thing thats wrong
<dpm> Aki-Thinkpad, I think by default it should not replace spaces. Is there anything you've changed in the config?
<balloons> "vcs-bzr": "lp:reminders",
<popey> yes
 * popey fixes
<balloons> I just looked in manifest .json :-)
<popey> ditto
<Aki-Thinkpad> dpm, yah I had qml set to my custom settings. Fixed it.
<popey> i thought it used the x-test thing
<dpm> ok, cool
<popey> but it's x-source
<Aki-Thinkpad> (why can't you all be sane and use 8 spaced tabs, and seperate lines for every curly bracket?
<Aki-Thinkpad> )
<Aki-Thinkpad> :P
<balloons> x-test is for the module name for the tests
<popey> which should be reminders or reminders_app?
<popey> i should leave that be i think
<balloons> lp:reminders-app for source
<balloons> reminders for test name
<popey> ta
<balloons> sorry I was more focused on my annoyances with the tool
<popey> heh
<dpm> Aki-Thinkpad, also, another couple of caveats: please don't be discouraged by the "Needs fixing" comments, they're there to ensure quality and consistency in the code. Also, the reminders devs are working on new visual designs as we speak, so if your branch lands as it is, it might need rework when the visual designs land. Finally, other than my initial review, I'll ask one of the devs to look at it too
<Aki-Thinkpad> But dpm, MY FEELINGS!!!!11!!1one.
<dpm> :-)
<Aki-Thinkpad> Also I expect the animations to be altered. This is a prototype more than anything. The component can easily be changed; that was my goal.
<dpm> ok
<Aki-Thinkpad> okay, white space inconsistencies are corrected
<Aki-Thinkpad> ah shucks
<Aki-Thinkpad> nvm, missing one space in front of one bracket >:/
 * popey tickles balloons with https://code.launchpad.net/~popey/reminders-app/fix-vcs-manifest/+merge/218444
<dpm> mzanetti, when you've got a minute, do you think you could look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/reminders-app/+bug/1316172 and if it's possible, tell me if it's something that can be trivially fixed or if it's a bigger task? The reason I'm asking is because if it's an easy fix, it'd be nice to get it in for the Evernote folks to review
<mzanetti> dpm: ack.. will have a look
<dpm> awesome, thanks
<Aki-Thinkpad> dpm, okay think its okay now
<dpm> Aki-Thinkpad, a recommendation: as every commit is different, the commit message should be different too. No need to change it now, but something to bear in mind for the future
<Aki-Thinkpad> ha ha ha, yah was wondering about that.
<Aki-Thinkpad> ~:|
<dpm> also the "how to test" info should rather be in the merge proposal's description
<Aki-Thinkpad> sure
<Aki-Thinkpad> can do
<dpm> there's nothing wrong with long commit messages, but in general I'd recommend to provide one line or two of context, summarizing the changes
<balloons> dpm have some free time this evening to chat about a few merges?
<popey> thanks balloons
<balloons> sorry you had to suffer and figure out the bug the hard way popey
<dpm> balloons, I've got no other meetings today, so if you want we can chat now
<popey> hah
<popey> can't tell if being sarcastic or...
<dpm> haha
<dpm> you need to suffer and endure, popey!
<popey> clearly
<balloons> lol :-)
<balloons> dpm, ok let's start simple. https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/ubuntu-terminal-app/merge-plugin/+merge/217380
<dpm> clearly you're being sarcastic now :)
<popey> I was literally just about to post that one!
<dpm> I can fix the issues in the 2 comments now
<popey> thanks
<davmor2> balloons: I think you have a cheek dpm offers to help you and then you call him simple harsh dude harsh
<dpm> hahaha
<popey> balloons: one for you https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/ubuntu-filemanager-app/run-ap-from-out-of-source-build/+merge/217510 ?
<balloons> davmor2, haha
<balloons> popey, yep that's also part of this review with dpm :-)
<popey> kk
<balloons> hence my simple statement.. things only get worse from here!
<dpm> balloons, oh, wait, re-reading it does this mean we need the python3-lxml package installed on the device?
<balloons> so dpm from my comments and memory I think that merge is good from my perspective with those tweaks
<dpm> that's not a dependency I'd like to add
<balloons> dpm, it needs the module.. it's an AP test dependency
<balloons> I didn't install it on the device, I pushed the armhf version to the device
<dpm> balloons, but on the device, it will not require it at runtime, correct? I can do a conditional import
<balloons> dpm, lxml is basically something phablet-click-test-setup should do
<balloons> but doesn't atm, till I bug sergiusens to review and help me land my mp ;-)
<dpm> balloons, right, but that means that p-c-t would need to set the image in RW mode, which is not something I was intending to do with this MP
<balloons> dpm, no it does not
<balloons> dpm, modules are "installed" / copied to /home/phablet/autopilot
<dpm> aha
<balloons> so tests and needed dependencies (like the sdk helper) are all installed there and sought after there
<sergiusens> dpm: nah, I made the entire thing not need to go into r/w
<balloons> I was mentioning it because atm if popey for instance tried to run it, it would fail to run the tests looking for the module.. and it currently requires manual setup to get to run
<balloons> the change to python3-lxml is there because it's py3 now, and we should depend on py3 packages
<balloons> this also ensures jenkins will run ap as py3
<dpm> balloons, ok, gotcha. So your recommendation would still be what you're mentioning in the MP: 1) add a note to the README file and 2) Fix the package name in debian/control, correct?
<balloons> yep.. Add a note you need to manually push the module to the device to run (and that it requires the armhf version as it's a compiled module)
<balloons> and the dependency change.. so this one should be simple
<balloons> sergiusens, what are your thoughts about dealing with compiled modules btw? We should go after the armhf versions of these things
<sergiusens> balloons: I don't follow
<sergiusens> balloons: oh, python modules with native code?
<balloons> sergiusens, sorry. So specifically for this app, terminal, it has a dependency on python3-lxml. Now, atm, we're simply grabbing source and pushing it. Right, the module has native code. There's a .so file in there :-)
<popey> dpm: if you're okay with us flipping to trusty on the next rev, can you please ส็็༼ ຈلຈ༽ส็็ https://code.launchpad.net/~popey/ubuntu-clock-app/fix-1315318/+merge/218067
<sergiusens> balloons: LD_LIBRARY_PATH and hope for no hardcodings? I'm really not sure; I was waiting on input from QA for what to do
<popey> er, that should say a pprove
<popey> stupid irc macro
<sergiusens> popey: don't use macros :)
<popey> yeah, I'll remove it
<sergiusens> popey: automation will eventually get in your way :-P
<popey> Then I'll be like (╯°□°)╯︵ ┻━┻
<balloons> sergiusens, it's kind of a new wrinkle, but terminal is the first app to hit it. I'd keep us focused on fixing it for the 99%
<dpm> balloons, done. Please have a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/ubuntu-terminal-app/merge-plugin/+merge/217380 to see if it looks ok to you now.
<sergiusens> balloons: yeah, my proposal was to not use such modules as they aren't part of our 'base'
<sergiusens> balloons: we can only do this as we are the upstream of most things, but image a random app developer wanting to run tests
<sergiusens> balloons: I mean, create tests
<dpm> popey, approved, but I didn't top-approve as I'm not sure what's going on with Jenkins on that MP and I didn't want to override it. Or should I?
<popey> jenkins seems to be having a bad day
<balloons> sergiusens, I do imagine them, heh. It's one of the biggest pushes for having this work.. I realize it's sort of a hack to start with
<popey> one of my other merges hasn't merged
<balloons> sergiusens, what do you think of me suggesting we put AP depends in the manifest?
<balloons> yea, I noticed I've had top-approves sitting since last night
<sergiusens> balloons: this is where python becomes a pain :-) if you do that deps in the click manifest; you end up needing to take care of the full dependency tree or create custom chroots per test or something
<dpm> balloons, quick question: so if the python3-lxml module needs to be manually copied for the tests to run on the device, what will happen with the QA dashboard? If we don't have a human there to do this manual copying, would the tests not just fail?
<balloons> dpm, :-)
<balloons> sergiusens, yea, we would not do dependency resolution, we would assume all listed depends are apt package names, and given this new wrinkle of modules with native code, well :-)
<balloons> it sounds worse than it would be though I think. We could support everything now with a handful of modules
<balloons> longer term, we need a better solution, but I feel like this could help in the interim.. maybe it would make the hack too permanent
<balloons> dpm, I guess we really need a solution in phablet-test-click-setup which is run as part of the setup process
<balloons> otherwise, yes, it will blow up and fail to run
<dpm> balloons, so in that case, I think the only option right now to get this approved is to drop python-lxml
<balloons> err.. well, I'm slightly confused now because other apps have depends that fall outside of the normal modules
<balloons> dpm, if you could drop the need for python-lxml it would save headache certainly
<balloons> dpm, however the problem is still one we need to solve, so I'm glad to have seen it
<dpm> balloons, ok, will do that this evening. I think I'll have to do the same split I did for filemanager
<balloons> dpm, what's lxml used for now?
<dpm> balloons, to parse the xml in CMakeLists.txt.user. I can probably use the standard python lib, but -lxml made it much easier to use xpath to parse the xml in there
<balloons> dpm, sergiusens thinking aloud, if say the needed module was built into the click via cmake, what do you think of that? We could potentially end up with copies of python-lxml in multiple clicks, but
<dpm> balloons, I don't think it's worth the effort. I think I'd rather rewrite the Python code to use only standard modules than adding cmake rules and dependencies to build external modules
<dpm> so in any case, the first step will be to split the MP
<dpm> so that -lxml code stays out of the way
<balloons> dpm, it's not just for this and the lxml dependency. Other tests have the same needs
<balloons> the issue with my proposal is AP tests are not part of clicks and in theory have no place
<balloons> so, just like debian packages, perhaps we need a second click? The point is, I wondering if click doesn't already provide what we are looking for
<mihir> renato: ping !
<balloons> dpm, ohh we also were supposed to chat about file manager and https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/ubuntu-filemanager-app/cmake_autopilot_task/+merge/217791 and https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/ubuntu-filemanager-app/run-ap-from-out-of-source-build/+merge/217510
<dpm> yep :)
<balloons> ping nik90
<mzanetti> dpm: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/reminders-app/notes-headers-to-trunk/+merge/218462
<dpm> oh cool, testing it
<mzanetti> dpm: seems jenkins is lazy today
<mzanetti> dpm: crap... I just saw I'm using the Layouts already
<dpm> mzanetti, yeah, that  was the first thing I saw. If it's going to be a pain or unnecessary work to drop the dependency on Layouts until it's been added to the seeds, I'd say we leave it as it is
<dpm> so in the end we might need to wait for this to land
<mzanetti> dpm: well, its not really a lot... but yeah. would make me redo the other branches too as they depend on this stuff
<mzanetti> dpm: do you think the plugin makes it into an image quick enough?
<dpm> I'm not sure, perhaps into a proposed image, but it might take a while until it gets to a promoted one. popey, have you sent that MP or talked to someone already to add qtdeclarative5-quicklayouts-plugin to the seeds for Reminders?
<mzanetti> ah I see
<popey> dpm: yes, i proposed the merge
<dpm> ah, cool, thanks
<popey> dpm: https://code.launchpad.net/~popey/ubuntu-seeds/add-quicklayouts/+merge/218405
<dpm> mzanetti, ^
<popey> dpm: i set bzoltan as a reviewer on it, as Mirv said he is the king of sdk
<popey> balloons / dpm I added a column to track the number of days since last upload to the store for each app - should make it easier for us to choose which app to focus on - as well as the column showing how many revs in trunk
<dpm> popey, sounds good, but a column where?
<balloons> popey, ohh I see
<popey> dpm: https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AnZdnhOl8MU5dDJseW1vT1N5RkJvLUJHZTdhalRVd1E&usp=drive_web#gid=1  3rd sheet
<bzoltan> popey: emperor my friend, emperor ... and we have approved your mighty MR
<popey> this wont be needed once fginther automates us out of a job
<popey> bzoltan: I am not worthy
<popey> thanks also
<bzoltan> popey:  nobody is :) not even me
<popey> there you go dpm, should be in an image real soon now, right ogra_ ?
<bzoltan> popey: it would be cool if the click chroots would have exactly the same packages as the skd seed
<dpm> \o/
<fginther> popey, sadly ol' chap, I can't render you obsolete just yet
<popey> keep trying!
<ogra_> popey, what is that ?
<popey> ogra_: https://code.launchpad.net/~popey/ubuntu-seeds/add-quicklayouts/+merge/218405 that
<ogra_> oh, right
<ogra_> should show up in an image tomorrow ...
<renato> mihir, pong
<mihir> renato: all day events are appearing day before of actual scheduled date.
<mihir> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app/+bug/1314249
<mihir> i have debugged till the event get saved, it takes the correct date, but after it starts it takes previous day.
<renato> mihir, ok I will put this on my list
<mihir> renato: thanks :)
<mihir> renato: just left comment on bug if i am not available.
<mihir> leave*
<popey> fginther: sudoku-app seems to be failing to build in jenkins.. ☹
<fginther> popey, looking
<mzanetti> dpm: lol :) I wouldn't fix that :D
<fginther> popey, this one ? http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/sudoku-app-autolanding/
<mzanetti> dpm: but thanks for the info. didn't know how to do that in c
<popey> fginther: i was looking s-jenkins:8080/job/sudoku-app-click/ there
<dpm> mzanetti, ok :-)
<fginther> popey, yes, I realize the annoyance of having 2 different builds such that I even have to ask the question :-)
<mzanetti> dpm: pushed again to the headers-to-trunk branch
<fginther> popey, bazaar.launchpad.net/~sudoku-touch-dev/sudoku-app/trunk/view/head:/manifest.json#L14 is missing a trailing ','
<fginther> popey, the coreapps jenkins MP testing would probably have caught that if it was building click packages... I'll try to add that
<dpm> mzanetti, oh cool, you worked around Layouts
<dpm> fginther, any luck in finding out why Jenkins could not install the file-qml-plugin package on this MP: https://code.launchpad.net/~gang65/ubuntu-docviewer-app/ubuntu-docviewer-desktop-improvements/+merge/210866 ?
<popey> balloons: can you please upload calculator 253 to the store?
<balloons> popey, on it
<popey> ta
<fginther> dpm, thanks for the reminder. It looked like the version in the ppa was built against some old qt dependencies... I rebuilt it yesterday evening, but forgot to retry the test. Will do that now
<dpm> excellent, thanks fginther
<balloons> done
<balloons> fginther, when you have a moment, I would like your input on https://code.launchpad.net/~popey/ubuntu-clock-app/fix-1315318/+merge/218067. The autolanding job using the device doesn't seem to work properly
<balloons> there's also some other suspect errors
<mzanetti> dpm: hey, regarding the performance issue
<mzanetti> dpm: can you explain it a bit better?
<mzanetti> how many notes do you have?
<dpm> not many, but quite a few have images. Let me count
<mzanetti> does this happen on the desktop?
<dpm> mzanetti, 14 notes, testing on desktop now
<mzanetti> anyway, it does happen on the phone with the qt fix, right?
<dpm> mzanetti, yes, it happens on phone with qt fix. On the desktop scrolling seems to be fluid, but it's difficult to tell with the bug, since after a quick while the list jumps to its first item
<mzanetti> dpm: just wanted to make sure its not only that
<dpm> ok
<mzanetti> dpm: ok. can reproduce it
<dpm> ok, great
<fginther> balloons, crap... Sorry about that click test failure. I'm working on sorting that out now.
<fginther> dpm, the docviewer tests now run after rebuilding file-qml-plugin. There is one test failure: http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-trusty/2438/testReport/
<dpm> fginther, bummer. Ok, thanks for getting the infrastructure sorted, now it's on to us to fix the tests :)
<dpm> popey, there are a couple of branches for Reminders pending autolanding (seems Jenkins is being a bit slow today) that I'd like to get on the next store update. Have you already done the Reminders upload today? In case you haven't, I just wanted to give you a heads up: perhaps it might be worth waiting until these have landed. Up to you: I'm mentioning it as perhaps then it'll be less work to wait for these 2 branches to land and do it all at once t
<dpm> han doing 2 uploads
<dpm> afk for a bit, bbl
<popey> dpm: yeah, store has rev 110
<popey> dpm: happy to push another
<popey> will do after the one I'm doing now
<popey> sorry, that sounded confused. Yes, will push once those things land.
<balloons> :-)
<balloons> btw, how are we on getting reminders onto the dashboard?
<balloons> popey, how would you like some AP tests to go with your dropping letters merges?
<popey> you offering some?
<balloons> they both look like simple regressions.. probably could whip them up
<balloons> I was going to test and help land them and thought.. hmm :-)
<popey> regressions? nah, they've been broken forever
<dpm> popey, sounds good, thanks
<balloons> :-) well then, regardless.. yes I'll try reviewing and adding some tests to prove your fixes
<popey> just gonna try and run AP tests against calendar balloons as the next one
<balloons> ping barry
<popey> balloons: 16 failures on calendar...
<popey> running again while dinner cooks
<popey> hmm, a spinner always on screen during the calendar app tests. i think i need to delete my google accounts, not just disable sync
<balloons> popey, we need to fix all the apps to properly setup envs.. we can do it now
 * balloons can't remember if he filed a bug so it affects all core apps
<balloons> anyways, we could do it quickly for calendar to
<popey> balloons: this fails basically every test
<popey> how did this stuff land in trunk?
<popey> gonna wait till it finishes and pastebin the full log and file a bug.
<dpm> balloons, does https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/ubuntu-terminal-app/merge-plugin/+merge/217380 look ok to you now?
<balloons> popey, for you :-) https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/ubuntu-calendar-app/mock-test-env/+merge/218494
<popey> and for you balloons https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app/+bug/1316745
<dpm> feel the love
<balloons> dpm, yes, you do need to merge the mp I proposed or jenkins won't be able to find and run the tests
 * balloons notes he offered a solution while popey offered a problem :-)
<dpm> lol
<dpm> balloons, which MP you want me to merge? I'm getting a bit lost now between your and xnox's MPs
<balloons> popey, any other affected apps you know of please add as affects and I'll do them: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app/+bug/1316746
<balloons> dpm, lol.. my mp. it has nothing to do with the lxml issue
<dpm> balloons, regardless, if you send me a link it will be much clearer to me which one I need to merge :)
<balloons> dpm, https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/ubuntu-terminal-app/working-py3-jenkins/+merge/218488
<dpm> balloons, awesome, merged and pushed to https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/ubuntu-terminal-app/merge-plugin/+merge/217380
<balloons> dpm, awesome.. jenkins should let us know now
<dpm> ok, cool - any ideas why https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/reminders-app/py3-jenkins/+merge/218490 is failing?
<dpm> balloons, ^
<dpm> I want to make sure Reminders is in shape to show it to the Evernote folks this week, and that we don't have any blockers for uploading new versions to the store
<balloons> dpm, I'll look at it later
<dpm> ok
<dpm> balloons, argh, all tests failed now: https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/ubuntu-terminal-app/merge-plugin/+merge/217380
<xhoch3> one creates a virtual arm chroot environment to develop apps in and create packages, right?
<xhoch3> then you can install these onto the device
<xhoch3> I have created a chroot, which I can see in Qt Creator, but how do I select it as a target?
<dpm> xhoch3, when you open the CMakeLists.txt file in Qt Creator, it should show it for you to select it
<xhoch3> okok, I am starting with a plain Qt widgets project
<xhoch3> I just want to understand how it works
<xhoch3> dpm: can I use qmake?
<dpm> xhoch3, unfortunately qmake does not work well with cross-compilation (or so I'm told, I'm not an expert, so sorry about the lack of details). That's why we're using cmake in Qt Creator, so that we can build C++ projects both on the desktop (on x86 or arm64) and on the chroots for armhf
<xhoch3> I see, ok, so I start by creating a non-Qt cmake project, I think I can add Qt support later on
<balloons> dpm, sorry I'll look in a bit
<dpm> np, thanks
<balloons> it didn't work for reminders either as you said.. but it solved the issue with file manager
<xhoch3> dpm: it only shows the plain text representation of CMakeLists.txt, I am doing it wrong I think
<balloons> so we might still need to understand some things we're missing
<mzanetti> dpm: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/reminders-app/rework-resource-loading/+merge/218499
<mzanetti> rpadovani: ^
<dpm> mzanetti, nice!
<dpm> xhoch3, you might want to try starting with one of the mixed (c++ and QML) Ubuntu templates in the SDK to see it in action
<dpm> those should be using cmake
<xhoch3> dpm: unfortunately, they use qmake
<rpadovani> mzanetti, code works well and the image in the note is very fast to load, but little preview takes a bit of time also after the first run. Shouldn't the preview being cached?
<xhoch3> File -> Create New Project -> Ubuntu and then I select a template
<xhoch3> the raw templates with QtQuick do not work either unmodified
<xhoch3> just the ones using qmlscene work right from the start
<mzanetti> rpadovani: yes. but until I have loaded the text content, I don't know if there's an image in there
<rpadovani> mzanetti, ok, seems right. Works well for me, I approve it, dpm, could you take a look and (top-)approve it?
<dpm> xhoch3, hm, I thought all the non-qmlscene templates had been migrated to cmake. I'll have to check with the sdk folks tomorrow
<dpm> rpadovani, mzanetti, giving it a go now
<mzanetti> nice, thanks
<dpm> mzanetti, building it now. I'm a bit out of touch with the Evernote API. Looking at the diff, what do "resources" mean in the context of notes?
<mzanetti> dpm: file attachments basically
<mzanetti> images, sound files...
<dpm> ah, I see, thanks
<xhoch3> dpm, do you have a minimal example project that you could zip?
<dpm> xhoch3, not really minimal, but you can grab the Ubuntu File manager app, for example. If you have bzr installed, you can just run this command to check it out: bzr branch lp:ubuntu-filemanager-app
<dpm> and then have a look at the README file for the details on how to get it built
<dpm> sorry that I don't have a simpler example
<xhoch3> no, that's perfectly fine
<xhoch3> I just want to get it going with as less friction as possible
<mzanetti> dpm: I change the section-headers back to use QtQuick.Layouts in the new-design branch, ok?
<dpm> mzanetti, sounds good to me, yes
<mzanetti> ok
<xhoch3> dpm: the README fails for me because it says I have to go to Project -> Add Kit and then select armhf kit, but there is nothing to select
<xhoch3> Add Kit is grayed out, I assume I have to configure it manually somehow
<dpm> mzanetti, I've added a couple of comments to https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/reminders-app/rework-resource-loading/+merge/218499 - it does not seem to work for me unfortunately
<dpm> xhoch3, let me have a look
<dpm> xhoch3, I assume you've done steps 1 to 5?
<dpm> from http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-filemanager-dev/ubuntu-filemanager-app/trunk/view/head:/README
<mzanetti> dpm: can you try deleting the old cache dir?
<dpm> sure
<mzanetti> dpm: ~/.cache/com.ubuntu.reminders/
<xhoch3> dpm: Yes, 1 to 4, in 5 I do not get prompted
<xhoch3> it reads that alternatively I can do 6
<xhoch3> but 6 is not applicable, since I am missing the armhf, it's simply not there
<xhoch3> the kit, I mean
<xhoch3> under Tools -> Options -> Build & Run -> Kits I just have Desktop (default)
<dpm> mzanetti, same result after deleting the cache: I don't get any image previews and as soon as I scroll I get the error output on the console and the lagging
<mzanetti> dpm: hmmm odd... I'll see what I can do
<dpm> cool, thanks
<dpm> xhoch3, under Tools > Options > Ubuntu > Click, do you have any click targets listed?
<balloons> barry ping
<xhoch3> dpm, yes, trusty, Framework: ubuntu-sdk-14.04, Architecture armhf
<xhoch3> Update / Maintain / Delete
<dpm> xhoch3, ok, cool. Can you 1) close the project 2) Delete the CMakeLists.txt.user file 3) Reopen the project ? That should now re-prompt you for the build targets
<rpadovani> dpm, mzanetti https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/reminders-app/new-notes-design/+merge/218505
<mzanetti> rpadovani: yay! will look at it in a few
<xhoch3> ok, I choose the build location, in the next dialog I have to run cmake, then finish
<rpadovani> dpm, mzanetti also, we don't have a trash folder/tab/section
<xhoch3> no prompt
<dpm> xhoch3, you shouldn't have to run cmake, it should be run for you. Can you try to do the same steps again and post a screenshot somewhere of the dialog that asky you to run cmake?
<mzanetti> dpm: I've pushed a commit that adds some debug prints. mind generating a log for me?
<dpm> sure
<mzanetti> rpadovani: where did you see a trash folder?
<dpm> ogra_, does https://code.launchpad.net/~popey/ubuntu-seeds/add-quicklayouts/+merge/218405 need top-approval or is it already on your TODO?
<rpadovani> mzanetti, on the website
<mzanetti> ah ok
<dpm> nice work rpadovani, will have a look soon too
 * mzanetti now gets why there's a GetDeletedNotes method in the api :D
<dpm> mzanetti, rpadovani, I'd leave the trash for now. I think the next feature we'll get asked to implement will be tags
<mzanetti> dpm: right... I think I did already something with that... at least we're not far off iirc
<xhoch3> dpm: http://i59.tinypic.com/2s7fmrl.png
<rpadovani> dpm, ok, I saw it this afternoon so I reported it :-)
<dpm> mzanetti, ah, nice!
<balloons> dpm, so my merge was a little off, heh
<dpm> balloons, you nearly choked Jenkins to death! :-)
<balloons> dpm, in python3 print is a function :-)
<balloons> shall I update the old branch for you to re-merge?
<mzanetti> rpadovani: seems the tile is too big, no?
<dpm> balloons, sounds like a plan
<dpm> xhoch3, so it looks like your Qt Creator is not using Ubuntu's cmake plugin, and I don't know why. I think you might need to wait until some of the SDK folks are around tomorrow (they're on European timezone) to help
<rpadovani> mzanetti, the tile? Do you mean the title? Or the tile is the white rectangle?
<balloons> dpm, done and pushed
<dpm> mzanetti, here's some debug output for you :) http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7406685/
<xhoch3> dpm, so it is supposed to create a new kit automatically for me?
<dpm> xhoch3, the kit should be there already, what the ubuntu cmake plugin does is to run cmake automatically for you and to offer you a prompt to select a build target using that kit
<xhoch3> ok, it's not there
<xhoch3> why not create one?
<dpm> at first thought I would have said that you're missing the Ubuntu Qt Creator plugin, but since you're saying you can see the Ubuntu templates, it would appear you've got it installed already
<mzanetti> dpm: thanks!
<mzanetti> rpadovani: left some comments on the MR
<xhoch3> there seems to be a bug with missing kits, I have googled that
<xhoch3> that way I already added the desktop kit
<xhoch3> but I have no idea what to enter for the armhf kit
<mzanetti> dpm: does this file exist? /home/phablet/.cache/com.ubuntu.reminders/587aa7be9c3fe6175c53d50f28d98a04.jpeg_0x162_image20140207_0001.jpg
<dpm> xhoch3, no idea why you had to manually create the Desktop kit in the first place
<rpadovani> mzanetti, thanks, I'm on it
<xhoch3> how about giving me the data (screenshot?) to create a armhf kit?
<dpm> mzanetti, it appears to exist: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7406722/
<mzanetti> dpm: hmm, but the scaled down version doesn't
<mzanetti> strange...
<dpm> xhoch3, gladly, but I haven't got a clue which data you need
<xhoch3> dpm, when you click on the kit, it display the configuration at the bottom
<dpm> xhoch3, define where I need to click
<xhoch3> Tools, Options, Build and run, then on the kits tab, there you should see your armhf kit somewhere
<xhoch3> if you click on its name, the parameters on the bottom change
<mzanetti> dpm: stupid me.. seems I have to dropped a line when cleaning up debug prints before :D
<mzanetti> dpm: I've pushed
<mzanetti> now it should work
<mzanetti> if it does I still need to clean out the current debug prints before merging
<dpm> balloons, merged your change and pushed to lp:~dpm/ubuntu-terminal-app/merge-plugin - let's see what Jenkins has got to say now
<balloons> dpm, hopefully only good things now :-)
<dpm> mzanetti, ok, pulling now
<dpm> mzanetti, it works now :-) . It really is a huge improvement
<mzanetti> dpm: yay! let me drop the debug prints. I'll be more careful this time :)
<mzanetti> dpm: also improves network traffic *a lot*
<mzanetti> before we were loading all images on each note content update
<mzanetti> now each image is loaded exactly once, scaled down to all the resolutions we need and never fetched again
<dpm> mzanetti, yeah, not sure if it's related, but I notice the app being much more responsive
<dpm> really cool
<mzanetti> dpm: ok. debug prints dropped
<mzanetti> and the image.save() call is still there :D
<dpm> :-)
<dpm> ok, pulling again
<rpadovani> mzanetti, what do you suggest for the title? Actual size is 'large', but medium is too small...
<mzanetti> rpadovani: I think its medium actually... I thought the same for the notebooksdelegate
<mzanetti> rpadovani: the Notebooks delegate title is bold
<mzanetti> rpadovani: you can try that too. I don't think its good to have that different in notes and notebooks anyways
<rpadovani> mzanetti, the note one is Light
<rpadovani> I can try with medium bold
<mzanetti> yeah... but that would be a place where I'd be fine with differing from the ux spec.... I think some things are not consistent in there
<mzanetti> but for spacings etc we need to stay the same. he really got that good imo
<mzanetti> rpadovani: left another comment
<rpadovani> mzanetti, seems I have same work to do :-) I'll work on this tomorrow, hope to be ready before the meeting!
<mzanetti> rpadovani: sure
<dpm> mzanetti, ok, works for me now \o/ will top-approve. I've noticed something else, but I'm not sure it's a big issue: https://bugs.launchpad.net/reminders-app/+bug/1316800
<mzanetti> dpm: this happens when you open a note and it has not been fetched yet... will elimite the warnings
<dpm> what do you mean that it's not been fetched? So I guess this is displayed when the note is loading but it has not yet been displayed in the UI?
<mzanetti> dpm: exactly
<dpm> ok, gotcha
<mzanetti> the ui tries to read the values, but everything is empty
<mzanetti> so it prints those warnigns
<dpm> man the app is getting nicer and nicer to use :)
<mzanetti> then the note comes in and everything is updated without warnings
<dpm> ah, ok
<dpm> mzanetti, do you have an idea of how to fix https://bugs.launchpad.net/reminders-app/+bug/1316176 ? This would be the next one on my list of "little annoying bugs for polish" :)
<mzanetti> dpm:  ah right... rpadovani said he investigated in that and found an SDK bug that seems to cause it
<mzanetti> I didn't check myself yet
<dpm> ah, ok. rpadovani, when you've got a minute, could you add a comment to https://bugs.launchpad.net/reminders-app/+bug/1316176 pointing out to the SDK bug?
<rpadovani> dpm https://bugs.launchpad.net/reminders-app/+bug/1316176
<rpadovani> mzanetti, dpm I investigated a bit more, I didn't find a bug in toolkit that is equal to our bug, but also there are a lots of bugs about pagestack, tabs and wrong tools behavior. Also, I didn't find something in our code that could breaks toolbar. This doesn't mean that doesn't exist, but only that if there is, is hidden well :-)
<dpm> rpadovani, ok, it seems we're guessing a bit here :) I'll see if I can have a chat about it with t1mp tomorrow morning. Thanks for looking into that!
<mzanetti> dpm: btw, I've fixes stuff in here: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/reminders-app/new-notebooks-design/+merge/218503
<dpm> mzanetti, thanks. I've added a comment to see if we could add a small change to give some context for translators while at it. Those comments are then shown in LP and are a great help for translators
<mzanetti> dpm: sure. will do
<dpm> great, thanks
<mzanetti> dpm: pushed
<rpadovani> mzanetti, mhh, the problem with the layout property in my implementation is that if I use Layout.fillHeight: true than an Image is loaded it brokes everything!
<rpadovani> s/than/ and then/
<dpm> balloons, new failure on the terminal merge: https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/ubuntu-terminal-app/merge-plugin/+merge/217380
<mzanetti> rpadovani: hmm... strange.. that shouldn't happen
<mzanetti> dunno, would need to try myself
<rpadovani> mzanetti, bah, probably I did a wrong implementation
<rpadovani> mzanetti, I have to go now, ignore my last commit, it's only to have code to work on tomorrow at uni. See you!
<mzanetti> rpadovani: np. good night
<balloons> dpm, ok that's easy. it's still trying to run via python2
<balloons> dpm, so inside the debian-control file we need to specify python3.. that should have been in my merge
 * balloons checks debian control file
<balloons> ahh, it's not there
<balloons> dpm, add python3-autopilot as a depends to ubuntu-terminal-app-autopilot
<balloons> that's will fix the issue, sorry about that
<dpm> balloons, ok, pushed thanks
<balloons> I'll top approve :-)
<balloons> we are ready then yes?
<balloons> the MP is a mind boggling 25k lines
<dpm> balloons, awesome, thanks. Yes, it's a big one, but most of it is the addition of unchanged plugin code we were already running on the images. And the nice thing is that it will be subject to Jenkins tests, which it wasn't before
<balloons> dpm, quickly on reminders it has a couple tests. adding tests that require online accounts is non-trivial and Leo has been working on it. He's of the opinion we are blocked without a solution from online accounts
<balloons> let's talk tomorrow ping me
<balloons> have a great night!
<dpm> balloons, ok, cool, thanks. Could you find out what we would exactly need from online accounts?
<balloons> in a nutshell, a way to pro grammatically add an account (aka, via autopilot)
<balloons> dpm, basically I would not hold adding it to the build for this..
<balloons> there are tests
<dpm> balloons, right, I'd like it to be like that too, but from Sergio's e-mail, he'll be asked why there are only a couple of tests when he requests to add it to the images
<balloons> dpm, https://bugs.launchpad.net/account-plugins/+bug/1270264
<ahayzen> vthompson, o/
<vthompson> ahayzen, \o
<vthompson> mhall119, are you around?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-05-07
<vthompson> t1mp, are you around?
<vthompson> all, is there anyone about that knows a thing or two about the new tab drawer and header back button?
<mhall119> vthompson: I am,what can I do for you?
<vthompson> mhall119, ahayzen_ and I saw your G+ post with the new tab drawer and header back button and were going to ask you about 14.04 availability of what's being put in place. Or is it all 14.10 only?
<vthompson> We did manage to come up with a backwards compatible way for our custom back button to still work in Trusty, however.
<vthompson> mhall119, I guess the only remaining question we have at the moment is about the in header search and settings icons. Is that currently in Utopic? Or are you using the PPA?
<mhall119> vthompson: the implementation will only be in utopic, but the plan was to not break the API
<mhall119> vthompson: so those buttons in the header are actually ToolbarItems from the toolbar, just relocated to the header
<vthompson> mhall119, relocated auto-magically?
<mhall119> at least, that was the plan, I haven't seen the actual implementation yet so it may not have been possible to remain 100% API compatible
<mhall119> vthompson: yup, recall that you never put things in the buttom edge, you put them in the tools: property of a page and the UI Toolkit put them in a toolbar on the bottom edge
<mhall119> now, going forward, the toolkit will put them in the header instead
<vthompson> neat, we can then re-implement tools: then since it won't conflict with our custom toolbar
<mhall119> you'll still use tools:
<mhall119> it just ends up in the header instead of the footer
<mhall119> though there will be a flag to set that will keep them in the footer
<vthompson> right, sorry, I was just rejoicing in the fact that the music-app can now use it
<vthompson> toolbar icons in general that is
<vthompson> when I said re-implement, I just meant add in "tools:" to the app, which have been missing and set to null as it conflicts (obviously) with our custom toolbar
<mhall119> ah, yes
<mhall119> right, because music app has a custom footer, not the standard toolbar
<vthompson> Yep
<vthompson> mhall119, some of the pieces of the new SDK header/toolbar stuff landed in 14.04, making the useDeprecatedToolbar a part of MainView. Do you know if that is also in the 14.04 images?
<vthompson> Meaning that I have it on my Trusty desktop... is  it safe to assume it is also a property on the Trusty phone images?
<mhall119> usually yeah
<vthompson> ok, t1mp must have had the smarts to get the property into 14.04 before the rest of the implementation landed in 14.10
<vthompson> mhall119, do you know if anyone is around who could grab music-app from trunk and push to the store?
<mhall119> I think only popey has access to do that
<mhall119> devel channel images can't download app updates anyway :(
<vthompson> ok cool, we had planned on pinging him tomorrow. I just wanted to see if we could expedite things :)
<vthompson> That's one reason I grab every image update as soon as it's out now.
<vthompson> from devel-proposed that is
<mhall119> I'm not brave enough to run devel-proposed
 * Aki-Thinkpad watches linux unplugged
<Aki-Thinkpad> Popey, if you love Mageia so much, why don't you marry it?
<dholbach> good morning
<Aki-Thinkpad> dpm, ah hey, I detracted the merge because I was not satisfied with the feature. Taking a look at the showcase again, I was thinking of trying to change that delegate into a removable list item
<Aki-Thinkpad> That makes more sense as far as animations are concerned, sticking with the existing ubuntu component frameworks
<dpm> Aki-Thinkpad, ah, ok
<Aki-Thinkpad> dpm,  what do you think though about that method?
<Aki-Thinkpad> That way when you want to delete a note, you don't neccessarily need the popover
<dpm> Aki-Thinkpad, I'm always up for using standard SDK components, so +1 :)
<dpm> Aki-Thinkpad, here's another bug that I came across yesterday, in case you're looking for something else to work on: https://bugs.launchpad.net/reminders-app/+bug/1316827
<Aki-Thinkpad> dpm, okay now that I have an idea of what to tackle, I think I will try to port the notes component to a list item
<dpm> and I'm about to fix a bunch of bitesize ones
<Aki-Thinkpad> dpm,  I don't mind giving that one a tackle. Will allow me to get familiar with the networking framework
<Aki-Thinkpad> okay I assigned it
 * Aki-Thinkpad wanders off into the sdk
<dpm> Aki-Thinkpad, however, before you undertake any major changes to existing app components for your animations, I'd recommend to have a chat with mzanetti about the implementation when he's up. He's the main developer and a chat might save you quite a lot of work before you start :)
<Aki-Thinkpad> dpm, yah well do
<dpm> cool
<Aki-Thinkpad> dpm,  got a refresh icon handy?
<dpm> Aki-Thinkpad, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7408971/
<Aki-Thinkpad> thanks
<Aki-Thinkpad> ~:| I already did all that
<Aki-Thinkpad> anyways, found one
<mihir> dpm: if you get time can you just top approve this MR , https://code.launchpad.net/~mihirsoni/ubuntu-calendar-app/1314912/+merge/217885 ?
<popey> Aki-Thinkpad: haha! i have never run mageia ☻
<Aki-Thinkpad> morning o/
<popey> mihir: approved
<mihir> popey: thanks :)
<Aki-Thinkpad> dpm, oh wait, I am a silly goose. Sorry
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy School Nurse Day! :-D
<Aki-Thinkpad> o_o
<Aki-Thinkpad> someone mentioned how they missed JamesTait 's morning messages
<JamesTait> It might have been me. :-P
<Aki-Thinkpad> how existential;
<Aki-Thinkpad> being able to miss one's self
<dpm> popey, where do we stand with https://code.launchpad.net/~popey/ubuntu-seeds/add-quicklayouts/+merge/218405 - does it need top-approval?
<dpm> (and morning :)
<popey> ogra_: ^ does that need top-approving?
<ogra_> popey, nope, i'll take care for it after the meeting (didnt i say so in my comment ?)
<popey> great, thanks. wasn't sure if it needed a top approver
<ogra_> its a manual fiddly thing, top approving wont help :)
<ogra_> (needs manual rebuild of the meta etc)
<popey> thanks ogra_
<justCarakas> good morning all :)
<justCarakas> Aki-Thinkpad JamesTait that was me :D
<Aki-Thinkpad> justCarakas, lies
<justCarakas> Aki-Thinkpad: I was the one who mentioned it that I missed the moring messages
<Aki-Thinkpad> mzanetti, http://i.imgur.com/oJexBiW.jpg  << What do you think about switching the note delegates over to list items like this? I ended up scrapping my animation merge due to well; using an actual ubuntu component would just be better.
<mzanetti> Aki-Thinkpad: nope...this is the design we're implementing right now: https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1EAokX1bXN5HG6B1MxxuYWiGbf3pjNdy7-h7aERBFk5k/edit#
<Aki-Thinkpad> mzanetti, Can't you do that with the list items though? The icon shouldnt be a problem, neither should the labels or spacing
<mzanetti> Aki-Thinkpad: I'm not sure what the question is tbh :) do you want a grouped list or waht?
<mzanetti> or is it about the slide to remove delegate?
<mzanetti> we're going to do that, yes. rpadovani is currently implementing the new notes delegates
<Aki-Thinkpad> mzanetti, Partly; in the showcase, it would be a culmination of several of the examples
<Aki-Thinkpad> mzanetti, is he just doing it manually with his own flickable?
<mzanetti> dunno yet
<Aki-Thinkpad> rpadovani, have you started yet?
<t1mp> Aki-Thinkpad, mzanetti note that there is an "Empty" list item which has no contents (so you can put anything you want inside it), and it has the swipe-to-delete
<Aki-Thinkpad> mzanetti, t1mp  if I could create a demo using the list items, that corresponds pretty much exactly to your design, would it be worth considering?
<mzanetti> ah cool, thanks t1mp
<mzanetti> Aki-Thinkpad: I'm still not exactly sure what you want to do. is it just for swipe to delete or is there anything else?
<Aki-Thinkpad> oh is that what the empty was? Didn't realize that was a list item
<mzanetti> Aki-Thinkpad: if its just the swipe-to-delete, isn't it just setting that to enabled and puttin an icon in there?
<Aki-Thinkpad> sec, give me 30 minutes, i'll show you a demo
<t1mp> Aki-Thinkpad: I'm not making decisions on apps, just working on the UITK. But I would recommend to use as much as possible of what is available in the toolkit to save you work and to make the apps more consistent with each other
<nik90> zsombi: Was the MP https://code.launchpad.net/~zsombi/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/alarm-date-fix/+merge/215125 part of the recent UITK update?
<nik90> zsombi: I only see the alarm-fetch-fix MP in the UITK update.
<Aki-Thinkpad> t1mp, yah I agree, which is why I want to use the list items as done in the showcase
<Aki-Thinkpad> saves the effort of having to throw in animations and what not manually
 * Aki-Thinkpad lurks ominously into the sdk to create a monster
<t1mp> Aki-Thinkpad: maybe this one is handy http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.10/Ubuntu.Components.ListItems.Empty/
<Aki-Thinkpad> t1mp, 14.10 is out?
<t1mp> Aki-Thinkpad: err, no but branches have been created so it can come out in 6 months ;)
<t1mp> Aki-Thinkpad: this one is the same http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.04/Ubuntu.Components.ListItems.Empty/
<Aki-Thinkpad> heh okay :P
<zsombi> nik90: alarm date-fix had the other one as prereq, so I think it was
<Aki-Thinkpad>  http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/315/builds << ubuntu+1 just pointed me here
<nik90> zsombi: ok. Do you happen to know if the UITK update hit the phone in the recent images?
<zsombi> nik90: yes, it did
<zsombi> nik90: ~2 days ago
<zsombi> or even last week?...
<nik90> zsombi: thnx..I will test the alarm bugs now
<nik90> popey: Can you ensure that MP https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/qtorganizer5-eds/fix-1309041/+merge/216395 makes it into the images by the end of this week? I have done the appropriate device testing to confirm that it fixes the alarm status bug.
<popey> nik90: hiya.
<nik90> popey: hi. good morning
<sergiusens> dpm: just bringing the conversation here; wrt music, do you know of an eta for getting rid of grilo?
<popey> nik90: will chase it down
<nik90> popey: thnx
<dpm> popey, what's the status of the mediascanner2.0 migration ^
<popey> dpm: sergiusens ahayzen and vthompson have been working on it the last few days, but they're blocked on upstream mediascanner devs...
<popey> bug 1273625 I believe
<popey> that branch was updated yesterday
 * sergiusens reads
<dpm> popey, what's the actual blocker? I don'T see any activity in the last month on that bug
<popey> Mirv: please upload music r453 to the store when you get a moment http://s-jenkins:8080/job/music-app-click/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/out/com.ubuntu.music_1.3.453_armhf.click
<popey> https://code.launchpad.net/~jamesh/mediascanner2/qmlplugin-updates was updated yesterday dpm
<popey> linked from that bug
<dpm> popey, right, but what are the music devs blocking on?
<popey> the qml interface to mediascanner2 AIUI
<popey> missing bits they needed - see recent revs on that merge
<popey> e.g. exposing information like genre via the qml interface
<popey> something the music app needs
<dpm> ok, let's discuss it in our call later
<Mirv> popey: done (https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/143/)
<popey> thanks Mirv
<dpm> t1mp, could you give us a hand with https://bugs.launchpad.net/reminders-app/+bug/1316176 ? The toolbar on Reminders seems to go crazy and show all icons when it's not supposed to
<dpm> we're not really sure what's causing it
<mzanetti> oSoMoN: hey, the UbuntuWebView is not using QtWebkit any more, right?
<oSoMoN> mzanetti, not if you import version 0.2 of Ubuntu.Component.Extras.Browser (it still does with version 0.1)
<mzanetti> oSoMoN: ah. interesting
<mzanetti> oSoMoN: will the new one still support things like "experimental.userScripts:" etc?
<oSoMoN> mzanetti, it’s not under the "experimental" attached property anymore, but yes
<mzanetti> oSoMoN: awesome. I'll try to get it updated then asap
<mzanetti> thanks
<t1mp> dpm: is there a simpler qml example to reproduce it?
<oSoMoN> mzanetti, and there are a few changes to how userscripts work, but they are rather minor
<mzanetti> cool. shouldn't be too hard... things I need are still relatively simple
<mzanetti> actually just message passing to know if a checkbox in the site has been checked/unchecked
<t1mp> dpm: I'm looking at NotesPage.qml and it defines Delete, Reminders and Edit buttons in the toolbar
<t1mp> dpm: but they all have visible: root.selectedNote !== null, so I guess selectedNote has some value
<t1mp> dpm: seems like I cannot run reminders-app without an evernote account? :s
<dpm> t1mp, you'll need an Evernote sandbox account, but it should take 2 mins to get it at http://sandbox.evernote.com - the README file has all the info
<dpm> t1mp, I'm not sure we can isolate it to a smaller app, mzanetti? (re: https://bugs.launchpad.net/reminders-app/+bug/1316176) ^
<mzanetti> t1mp: hmm.. probably... but it would take me a bit I guess
<mzanetti> and right now I can't work on it
<mzanetti> if you've troubles with reproducing let me know and I'll try to get you a standalone testcase for it
<t1mp> I commented on the bug
<t1mp> dpm: is there a plan to make reminders-app work without an evernote sandbox account eventually?
<mzanetti> t1mp: yeah... hopefully on friday it'll happen
<ahayzen> t1mp, ping
<t1mp> ahayzen: hello
<t1mp> mzanetti: ah, nice :)
<ahayzen> t1mp, have u seen this issue with the new header drawer before https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B3XynHVKfrvMZ24zS1BMSVNwbFk/edit
<ahayzen> t1mp, where the arrow isn't at the top of the bubble... only seems to happen when the width of the window is reduced
<Aki-Thinkpad> E-Commerce; my friends retired when they were 22 years old!!!
<Aki-Thinkpad> >:/ Second person in a coffee shop to approach me with that
<Aki-Thinkpad> this coffee shop*
<t1mp> ahayzen: yes, this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1208833
<t1mp> ahayzen: thanks for reminding me of that one ;)
<ahayzen> t1mp, cool thanks :) the music app is using the new header when on utopic now \o/
<t1mp> nice :)
<popey> mihir: PING!!!
<popey> ☻
<popey> mihir: can you take a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~mihirsoni/ubuntu-calendar-app/1308001/+merge/217683 please?
<mihir> popey: pong !!
<popey> Looks good to me, maybe needs kunal input?
<mihir> popey: already done pushed all the changes !!
<mihir> popey: yeah, kunal didn't review last committed changes
<dpm> Aki-Thinkpad, while waiting for your branch to be reviewed, and if you're interested, here's a bitesize (hopefully :) bug that would have a big usability impact when fixed -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/reminders-app/+bug/1316176
<ahayzen> t1mp, the ability to put items such as a settings or search button in the header has not landed yet right?
<nik90> ahayzen: it is in the staging branch..it hasn't landed
<ahayzen> nik90, o/
<ahayzen> nik90, it just uses the ToolbarItems right?
<t1mp> ahayzen: no, but it is in our staging so it will be included in the next UITK landing
<nik90> ahayzen: yes
<ahayzen> nik90, t1mp, do u know how to add an item globally (rather than adding to every page?)
<t1mp> ahayzen: it uses the actions of your toolbarItems. So (only) if you set the action property of the ToolbarButtons it will work automatically
<nik90> ahayzen: you can define the action property in the main qml file and then use it in every page
<nik90> ahayzen: that's what I do for my app
<nik90> t1mp: btw, if there any other branches which are landing some design changes, let me know. I can test them with my app.
<t1mp> ahayzen: ^ what nik90 said :)
<t1mp> nik90: thanks
<Aki-Thinkpad> dpm; I am about to head. I'll pick it up tomorrow (3:40am) if no one has grabbed it.
<ahayzen> nik90, t1mp, hmm preferred not to do tht but thanks :)
<t1mp> nik90: everything that we approve now goes to staging first, so all new stuff goes there
<dpm> ok, thanks for your help so far Aki-Thinkpad!
<t1mp> ahayzen: we're working on a new API for the header where you just give it a list of actions
<ahayzen> t1mp, cool :)
<nik90> t1mp: ok. Yeah I try to keep an eye on the MPs in the staging area
<t1mp> ahayzen: that is still work in progress, first we want to make the functionality available as soon as possible using the old API
<Aki-Thinkpad> dpm, yah its been fun. Learning a ton too
<dpm> excellent :)
<ahayzen> t1mp, ah i see
<dpm> glad to hear it's fun
<t1mp> ahayzen: but once the new API is there you can just add the id of your "global" action to the list of actions for each page
<ahayzen> t1mp, ok that would be cool :)
<ahayzen> t1mp, and u said in the other channel sheets are depreciated, wht should we be moving to instead or do u not know yet?
<t1mp> ahayzen: maybe it depends on the use case. I think in general where sheets were used, you can simply push a new Page on the stack
<nik90> t1mp: I wanted to ask, what's the best way to set an image as the background image of a tab or page? The reason I ask is that when I set an image to anchor fill the entire page, it doesn't cover the header. So as a hack I added anchors.topMargin = -units.gu(10) which seems to do the trick. However the hack doesn't work when flickable isn't set to null.
<ahayzen> t1mp, ok thanks
<t1mp> nik90: we don't have functionality for that
<t1mp> nik90: perhaps you can put an Image behind your MainView (and set its background color to transparent)
<t1mp> nik90: I haven't tried that myself
 * nik90 tries that now
<ahayzen> nik90, i think we did do something like this before for the music-app
<nik90> ahayzen: Did you do what t1mp suggested? Or my current method I mentioned above?
<ahayzen> nik90, idk was just trying to find the code lol
<ahayzen> nik90, we have a Rectangle within the MainView which fills it
<ahayzen> nik90, then an image inside that
<ahayzen> nik90, but tht image has blur, centre alignment and things so you may not need the rectangle
<nik90> ahayzen: I wonder why we need the rectangle. Why not just set the image to fill the mainview?
<nik90> ahayzen: ah
<nik90> gotcha
<nik90> ahayzen: can you give me the link to the code you saw with the rectangle
<nik90> ahayzen: having some issues on my side implementing it
<ahayzen> nik90, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~music-app-dev/music-app/trunk/view/head:/common/BlurredBackground.qml
<nik90> ahayzen: thnx
<ahayzen> nik90, which is then defined here http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~music-app-dev/music-app/trunk/view/head:/music-app.qml#L884
<ahayzen> nik90, note we force the header to have a colour now...but it was being shown behind, unless u get that bug where the header is not transparent ;)
<nik90> ahayzen: yeah currently for me the header has a white color despite making the rectangle fill the mainview
<ahayzen> nik90, damn
<ahayzen> nik90, i never worked out what caused that to happe
<t1mp> MainView.backgroundColor: "transparent" might help
<ahayzen> nik90, it used to happen on some of our pages
<nik90> t1mp: I set that but when I do that, the header text disappears :)
<nik90> and the header remains white
<nik90> hmm weird the white header issue happens only when flickable != null
<t1mp> nik90: that's not what I expect
<dpm> nik90, popey, is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-weather-app/+bug/1297357 not already fixed? I cannot see the duplication of tests anymore, and the screenshots look good to me
<nik90> t1mp: I just used my hack for now and it seems to work. Only drawback is that I cannot set the page flickable. so the header won't hide on scrolling up. But that's okhttps://imgur.com/baQmWHq
<nik90> dpm: duplication of tests?
<popey> i think he means texts
<popey> it does indeed look fixed
<dpm> sorry, texts, yeah :)
<nik90> oh yeah
<nik90> dpm, popey: But on image #15, I see the app description duplicated though
 * popey comments
<dpm> argh
<dpm> yeah, I'm still on image #2
<popey> nik90: i dont
<nik90> popey: the duplication happens for clock app..
<popey> https://imgur.com/0ezOqLf
<nik90> popey: It doesn't happen for weather, file manger
<nik90> manager*
<popey> ah, so it does
<popey> so we need to update the copy in the store
<t1mp> nik90: heh there's a subtle texture. I thought my screen was dirty :)
<nik90> t1mp: hehe..its intended to be subtle..
<popey> dpm: nik90 compare https://imgur.com/UWAfW2g with https://imgur.com/IDCtYVM - under General
<popey> i can't edit that, sergiusens can...
<nik90> popey: so its the tagline
<nik90> it is the same as the description for the clock app
<nik90> hence the duplication
<popey> sergiusens: https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/121/ the tagline is duplicated with description as per bug 1297357
<nik90> popey: also the friends app is empty...it has no screenshots, no developer team mentioned
<nik90> popey: I will update the bug with a more precise description per app.
<nik90> I think that should help
<popey> i think we need to have the text to be proposed on that bug report, then we can paste it into the ...
<popey> yes
<dpm> sergiusens, can you give popey and I the credentials to edit the core apps descriptions in the store?
<popey> dpm: nope, I don't want to
<popey> I do not want to have the ability to edit apps and accept them - indeed arguably I shouldn't have that right
<dpm> but you're managing core apps, that'd be only for the core apps' metadata. In any case, I'm happy to request it if it helps us updating it and taking some work off sergiusens' plate
<popey> dpm: I am happy for you to have it, I don't want it.
<dpm> yeah, that's what I meant, that's fine
<nik90> popey, dpm: I have updated the bug description with every app that needs to be updated
<dpm> awesome, thanks nik90!
<sergiusens> dpm: but you already do have it, right? btw; there's a full translation pane that could be filled up ;-)
<sergiusens> dpm: I'm not sure if the click manifest is translatable yet
<sergiusens> or ever will be
<dpm> sergiusens, I don't have the credentials (or if I ever had them, I've lost them) Yes, I looked at the translations stuff, as now that support for it in the click scope is landing, I'll have to take care of filling it up :)
<dpm> sergiusens, the click manifest is not translatable yet
<dpm> sergiusens, so would you mind sending (or re-sending) me the credentials to update the core app's metadata in the store?
<sergiusens> dpm: sure
<dpm> cool, ta
<mihir> popey: dpm your inputs https://code.launchpad.net/~mihirsoni/ubuntu-calendar-app/NewEvent-Refactoring/+merge/218592
<ahayzen> t1mp, u still around?
<t1mp> ahayzen: yes
<t1mp> ahayzen: for a few more minutes, then I go to eat
<ahayzen> t1mp, Is there a proper way to tell programmatically at runtime if you are running an SDK with the header stuff?
<t1mp> no
<ahayzen> t1mp, Victor found that header.useDeprecatedToolbar is undefined in the old sdk but is false or something in the new
<t1mp> ahayzen: you can check MainView.hasOwnProperty("useDeprecatedToolbar")
<t1mp> ahayzen: but if it is there, it doesn't mean everything is there. We have it in current trunk, but that one doesn't have actions in the header yet
<ahayzen> t1mp, his trusty machine had useDeprecatedToolbar in the mainView
<t1mp> ahayzen: but the value is undefined? that is weird, it was always true by default
<ahayzen> t1mp, and his trusty didn't have any of the header stuff
<t1mp> ahayzen: yeah, that property was introduced a bit earlier than the first new header features (tabs in header)
<ahayzen> t1mp, no on his trusty (without PPA) it was false i think (I'll have to check)
<ahayzen> t1mp, ah ok
<t1mp> ahayzen: and sicne then, there have been several versions incrementally adding features to the header (and more will be added), so it is difficult to tell what is there and not by checking only that variable
<ahayzen> t1mp, because we could put the toolitems in to support the new header stuff but we need them to not exist in the old sdk versions as we have a custom toolbar ;)
<ahayzen> t1mp, or for them to be hidden
<t1mp> ohh
<t1mp> ahayzen: there will be a completely new API for the header, but that will take another month to arrive
<ahayzen> t1mp, hmmm ok... well tbh with us moving to mediascanner2, media-hub and other things supporting trusty is becoming more difficult anyway
<t1mp> ahayzen: what if you lock the toolbar in closed position?
<ahayzen> t1mp, ooo thats a good shout
<t1mp> ahayzen: good :) I'll be afk now to get some food. bbl.
<ahayzen> t1mp, enjoy ur food :)
<t1mp> thanks
<nik90> popey: when you got time, can you approve https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/401/
<popey> nik90: done
<nik90> thnx
<dpm> rpadovani, mzanetti, does it work if I move the Reminders meeting to 30 minutes later, at 16:30? It's the same time I moved it to last week, but I forgot to do it for the subsequent events in the calendar
<mzanetti> dpm: nope
<mzanetti> dpm: 16:30 is my daily standup, and every other week we're doing a hangout for one hour
<mzanetti> today is such a "ever other week"
<dpm> ok, no worries, I'll leave it as it is, then!
<mzanetti> dpm: you can move it by 1.5 hours if you want
<dpm> no, that's fine, then I'd have a clash
<dpm> hi kenvandine, so this morning I noticed that the content hub bits in Reminders (loading an image from Gallery) no longer work. AFAIK, we've not changed anything in the code related to that. Do you have any ideas that could have caused this? I.e. new API landing, regressions or changes in Gallery? -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/reminders-app/+bug/1316942
<kenvandine> dpm, no content-hub api changes recently
<kenvandine> dpm, can you get me the upstart log for reminders and gallery?
<dpm> sure
<kenvandine> thx
<kenvandine> dpm, well looking at the old version of reminders i have installed, it does indeed use the old API
<dpm> aha
<kenvandine> dpm, but that landed like 2 months ago
<kenvandine> i haven't looked at trunk, and i have a pending update for reminders
<kenvandine> that i can't update too because of the updating bug :)
<dpm> kenvandine, that most probably still uses the old API too. I don't think we've done any changes on the content-hub bits between the two store updates
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> dpm, i can update it and propose a branch
<sergiusens> kenvandine: manually uninstall and install again ? :-)
<dpm> kenvandine, that'd be awesome
<kenvandine> i guess i'll be doing that to test my branch :)
<dpm> kenvandine, I think all of our content hub stuff is contained within this QML file: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~reminders-app-dev/reminders-app/trunk/view/head:/src/app/qml/ui/EditNotePage.qml
<kenvandine> looks like EditNotePage.qml and EditNoteView.qml
<dpm> kenvandine, you can use Qt Creator to run the app unconfined on your device for testing purposes (see the README)
<kenvandine> ok
<dpm> I think we don't actually use it in the *View.qml file
<kenvandine> dpm, do you want it to show the peer picker?  or only import images from gallery?
<kenvandine> or rather the default source (gallery)
<dpm> kenvandine, I think for now to import images only. In the new designs that we have, I believe we've got the peer picker, which would show the camera too. But for now, to minimize the changes I'd just use gallery
<dpm> mzanetti, what do you think? ^
<kenvandine> to use the peer picker, it would be adding a page to the stack that shows all peers that can provide images
<kenvandine> but we could do this in two steps
<kenvandine> import from default for now
<kenvandine> and later add the peer picker
<mzanetti> kenvandine: yeah... we didn't update that part of the app in a long while
<rpadovani> mzanetti, a question about Layout, how can I specify margin in a child of a child of a Columnlayout? I have ColumnView > Rectangle > Label. In the label if I don't specify left:parent.left, leftMargin doesn't work. What's wrong?
<mzanetti> rpadovani: if the label is inside a Rectangle, you need anchors. only items directly in a Layout don't need them
<dpm> kenvandine, yeah, sounds like a plan
<rpadovani> mzanetti, ok, thanks!
<rpadovani> mzanetti, I (should) have corrected the layout/anchors, I have only to do the Shape. What's the best mode to do it? Use UbuntuShape?
<mzanetti> rpadovani: shape?
<rpadovani> mzanetti, ops, shadow
<mzanetti> rpadovani: you mean the gradient?
<rpadovani> mzanetti, yap
<mzanetti> there's Gradient {} in qml
 * rpadovani needs to improve vocabulary
<rpadovani> mzanetti, ok, thanks
<rpadovani> mzanetti, dpm https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/reminders-app/new-notes-design/+merge/218505
<mzanetti> rpadovani: nice. will check it out in a bit
<popey> mhall119: do you want to file a bug in indicator-datetime for the icons?
<fginther> balloons, popey, dpm, I'm in the process of moving the coreapps builds and tests to utopic. Should I remove the saucy builds while I'm at it?
<balloons> fginther, I would support having only utopic and trusty.. though we expect trusty to break at some point
<popey> yes
<popey> we do not expect trusty to break!
<balloons> ohh popey ?
<popey> well, *I* don't expect it to break
<balloons> lol :-)
<popey> we have a customer for core apps on trusty
<fginther> If that's the case, I would like to keep the autopilot testing running on trusty as well
<popey> renato: could you cast an eye on https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/ubuntu-calendar-app/fix-1311125/+merge/217251 - seems kunal is having trouble here?
<fginther> balloons, can you take a read over https://code.launchpad.net/~fginther/cupstream2distro-config/coreapps-utopic/+merge/218653
<dpm> popey, bummer, phablet-screenshot no longer works on the N4
<dpm> it used to at least in image #2
<popey> known bug
<popey> fudge it to have _60Hz in the filename
<dpm> known workaround too?
<popey> look in /tmp on your device
<dpm> ha, really?
<popey> you'll see the filename has changed
<dpm> ok, cool
<popey> yes.
<dpm> as in $ phablet-screenshot notes_60Hz.png ?
<dpm> that doesn't seem to work
<popey> eh, no.
<popey> one mo
<popey>     adb $ADBOPTS pull /tmp/mir_screencast_$1.$sfx ${PICDIR}/fb
<popey> that line in phablet-screenshot
<dpm> aha, ok
<popey> quick fudge it to
<rpadovani> dpm, mzanetti bug in toolbar: https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/reminders-app/1316176/+merge/218656
<popey> adb $ADBOPTS pull /tmp/mir_screencast_$1_60Hz.$sfx ${PICDIR}/fb
<dpm> rpadovani, NICE! http://i.imgur.com/Gyfu0FK.png
<rpadovani> dpm thanks, I hope the code make mzanetti happy :-)
<rpadovani> *makes
<mzanetti> rpadovani: doesn't yet :)
<mzanetti> rpadovani: there's still anchors combined with layouts
<mzanetti> rpadovani: was just writing the review comment
<rpadovani> mzanetti, ok, thanks :-)
<mzanetti> rpadovani: https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/reminders-app/new-notes-design/+merge/218505
<rpadovani> mzanetti, thanks. what does "for the arrow, use "Base" instead of "Empty"" means? I don't use Empty for arrow
<mzanetti> rpadovani: I mean, at the topmost item for the delegate, we're currently using Empty {}
<mzanetti> rpadovani: change that to Base {} and it'll have a property "progression"
<mzanetti> rpadovani: setting that to true paints the arrow for you
<mzanetti> and shrinks the available space so that anchors.fill: parent will still work without interfering with the arrow
<rpadovani> mzanetti, doing this, will be the arrow at the left of Image as for design?
<mzanetti> rpadovani: ah right... that might be a problem indeed
<mzanetti> rpadovani: in that case, I'd say use Rectangle for the gradient as topmost item
<mzanetti> rpadovani: and place the Base item inside that
<dpm> rpadovani, added some comments on https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/reminders-app/new-notes-design/+merge/218505
<rpadovani> mzanetti, ok, I'll try
<rpadovani> dpm, mzanetti The left and right margins between note entry and edges need to be slightly smaller
<rpadovani> Now it's 1.5, and for dpm is too big
<rpadovani> before was 1.0, and for mzanetti is too sball
<rpadovani> *small
<mzanetti> rpadovani: yeah... I think I have it 1 in the other branches
<mzanetti> rpadovani: sorry for that
<dpm> rpadovani, oh, sorry for the ping ponging
<mzanetti> let me check
<rpadovani> mzanetti, dpm, no problem, just to be sure on which is better for you :-)
<mzanetti> rpadovani: yeah, see here: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/reminders-app/new-notebooks-design/+merge/218343
<rpadovani> dpm,  The Notes tab should be dark gray, not white. Unfortunately I have no idea on how do this. If I understood well, mzanetti said me that tab color is setted by the toolkit itslef
<mzanetti> it's 1. sorry again
<rpadovani> mzanetti, no problem at all :-)
<mzanetti> rpadovani: also, merge with the upstream new-notes branch
<mzanetti> rpadovani: the tab font color is fixed there
<mzanetti> well, more like cheating... but I hope noone will notice :P
<mzanetti>  /food. bbiab
<dpm> ok, I need to run too, see you all tomorrow, nice work rpadovani and mzanetti!
<rpadovani> o/
<mzanetti> rpadovani: re. does it work?
<rpadovani> mzanetti, I started to rewrite from scratch, bexause I red also dpm comments. I have a good idea, hope to push in ~10 minutes
<mzanetti> rpadovani: ok, cool
<rpadovani> mzanetti, could you take a look? https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/reminders-app/new-notes-design/+merge/218505
<rpadovani> I'm going to dinner, please don't approve it, I have to change date format :-)
<mzanetti> ok
<rpadovani> mzanetti, back :-)
<mzanetti> rpadovani: hey. just typing the comment
<mzanetti> rpadovani: actually lets just do it here
<mzanetti> so I think top and bottom margins are too small still
<mzanetti> by now I'm confused myself too...
<mzanetti> but the code looks perfectly fine now
<mzanetti> just some tweaking of margins or spacings left
<mzanetti> and for the overall size I'm not sure if it isn't too big
<mzanetti> but its a bit hard to tell from the design doc
<mzanetti> rpadovani: I just measured the doc... the notes ones seem to be a bit bigger than the notebooks ones. I have 10 for the notebooks so I think 12 is fine
<mzanetti> rpadovani: so just make the top and bottom margins a bit bigger and we're good
<rpadovani> mzanetti, mhh ok, but which top and bottom margins? I set no topmargin and bottom margin
<mzanetti> rpadovani: make it 1 gu
<rpadovani> mzanetti, also, I'm merging with trunk, do you want to try with header? Seems better
<mzanetti> rpadovani: found another small bug. left a comment
<rpadovani> mzanetti, I'm going to fix it. Where do I have to set margins? In gradient rectangle?
<mzanetti> rpadovani: I think the RowLayout in there
<mzanetti> err. wait
<mzanetti> wrong
<mzanetti> rpadovani: the RowLaout *arount* it
<rpadovani> mzanetti, nope, doesn't works, because (a) Gradient starts before the end and (b) image doesn't touch the top color line
<mzanetti> rpadovani: ah right. one sec
<mzanetti> rpadovani: in here: 81	+ ColumnLayout {
<rpadovani> mzanetti, works well, thanks
<rpadovani> mzanetti, ok, I did another push :-)
<rpadovani> Now have to go, see you tomorrow o/
<mzanetti> bye
<rpadovani> mzanetti, ops, I pushed on wrong branch, going to fix
<mzanetti> rpadovani: which one?
<rpadovani> mzanetti, the new one for design. You have to kill me :/
<mzanetti> rpadovani: nah... its ok
<mzanetti> rpadovani: I would have approved it anyways
<mzanetti> rpadovani: push to the other too for completeness
<rpadovani> mzanetti, pfiuuu, ok, thanks
<xhoch3> ok, I managed to get Ubuntu Phone development to work by reinstalling my OS
<xhoch3> will I need a launchpad account to have my app offered to the users?
<mzanetti> xhoch3: no
<mzanetti> xhoch3: actually... I think you need an ubuntu account, which would then also work as a single sign on for launchpad
<mzanetti> xhoch3: so in that sense yes, but you don't need to touch launchpad.net itself if you don't want to
<xhoch3> mzanetti, any way to create an app without QML?
<mzanetti> xhoch3: yes, html
<xhoch3> how is one supposed to write games?
<xhoch3> or other high performance applications?
<mzanetti> xhoch3: Qt/C++
<mzanetti> can also use SDL I think
<mzanetti> ah, not so sure about that yet
<mzanetti> but eventually I think
<mzanetti> right now C++/Qt is the "high performance" way to go. we'll also support Go soon, altough I personally have no idea how that performs on the phone
<xhoch3> yeah, I really wished there was a way to use Qt Widgets
<mzanetti> I guess you can use them, altough they probably look bad. But is it about performance concerns?
<mzanetti> in that case I don't think QML would do much worse than QWidgets
<mzanetti> if you want to use QPainter, you can
<xhoch3> well, I have a lot of building blocks already, don't want to rewrite that much :P
<mzanetti> including QGLPainter etc
<xhoch3> plus you have libraries like Qwt
<mzanetti> you should be able to bundle them up with your click package
<xhoch3> oh ok, I understood that direct access won't work
<mzanetti> well, going through Qt it should be fine in any case
<mzanetti> phone rings
<mzanetti> bbiab
<mzanetti> that was quick... but it'll ring again soon :/
<mzanetti> xhoch3: so yeah... you obviously can't do any X11 calls but if you're using Qt you should be fine
<mzanetti> widgets will look bad
<xhoch3> ok, do you need help in developing system apps?
<xhoch3> probably it's a good idea to make small changes until I get the hang of how things are supposed to work
<mzanetti> xhoch3: yeah, I think there are lots of projects you could help with. try asking dpm about that, but he's left already for the day.
<mzanetti> xhoch3: you do need a launchpad account for that tho
<DanChapman> Hey folks, is there a way to dynamically set the height of a webview based on it's contents  or is it restricted to the size of it's parent container
<DanChapman> popey mhall119 ^^ who's the best person to ask about this
<popey> DanChapman: mzanetti may know ☻
<mzanetti> DanChapman: should be possible I guess. but I haven't ever tried it
<mzanetti> you'd need to get to the contentHeight
<DanChapman> mzanetti: how would i go about getting that?the standard api is pretty lacking and webkit.experimental doesn't provide (from what i can see) a way to determine content height either.  Initially i thought i could get round it using webview.preferredHeight but it seems that's non existent in webkit 3.0
<nik90> renato: ping
<renato> nik90, hi
<nik90> renato: hi, I tested and confirmed your MP which fixes the alarm status
<renato> which one?
<mzanetti> DanChapman: in the worst case you can probably get the height of the root item in the document though the experimental stuff
<nik90> renato: https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/qtorganizer5-eds/fix-1309041/+merge/216395
<DanChapman> mzanetti: ahh ok i'll give that a shot. Thanks
<renato> ok I will try to release it
<renato> nik90, could you mark the MR as approved?
<renato> haa you already did
<renato> thanks
<nik90> renato: yup :)
<nik90> renato: but I actually wanted to talk to you about another bug
<nik90> renato: Currently saving an alarm (recurring alarm) takes about 15 seconds...which is kinda weird..
<nik90> renato: do you have any thoughts?
<mhall119> DanChapman: this is for Trojita email message display right?
<renato> nik90, I think szombi did some changes on saving alarm, I am not sure if this has landed , you should talk to him
<nik90> renato: those two MPs of zsombi landed
<nik90> renato: he said they landed a week ago
<DanChapman> mhall119: yes it is.
<renato> ok then I do not have any idea, we need to investigate
<DanChapman> mhall119: It's turning into a real PITA :-)
<mhall119> DanChapman: I can imagine
<nik90> renato: ok. I will wait until your branch lands and then try again. I will report a bug then.
<mhall119> DanChapman: maybe the solution is to make the other components small enough to stay on screen, and just scroll within the webview
<DanChapman> mhall119: it's looking like it's going to have to be something like that.
<mhall119> DanChapman: IIRC, if you don't set the title: property on a Page, the big Ubuntu UI Toolkit Header won't be shown, so that'll leave enough room for a smaller component to hold the subject, sender, etc
<nik90> mhall119: just a note..if you don't the title of a Page, then you will not be able to navigate out of the app when the new headers land in the UITK. Since the toolbar icons will move to the header and if there is no title there is no header.
<nik90> set*
<mhall119> nik90: hmmm, interesting problem...
<DanChapman> mhall119: the issue is for large multipart messages there isn't going to be much room for the webview if we can't delegate the webview flickable to the page flickable. ideally we would want attachments tags etc intially off screen to give as much screen estate to the webview as possible
<mhall119> yeah.....I'm not sure how this can work
<kenvandine> mhall119, i'm getting a server error trying to login to myapps, who should i bug to make sure someone knows?
<nik90> me too..
<nik90> kenvandine: it seems fixed now..
<kenvandine> oh, cool
<mhall119> kenvandine: bug beuno about myapps
<beuno> stuff is broken
<kenvandine> beuno, famous tagline :)
<kenvandine> beuno, i'm glad it was less broken in time for me to update pathwind before i get distracted again :)
<beuno> :)
<beuno> it's being fixed
<beuno> a server got upset
<kenvandine> they do that.... tempers!
<popey> beuno: did you see bug 1317233 ?
<beuno> popey, there's a paging API that hasn't been implemented, probably
<beuno> I'm a bit overloaded atm
<beuno> popey, can you follow up with alecu and jayteeuk?
<popey> kk
<kenvandine> popey, can i get another approval?  the last version of pathwind i uploaded didn't save the highscore :)
<popey> sure
<kenvandine> thx :)
<popey> done
<popey> fuel really doesn't last long does it kenvandine ?
<kenvandine> nope
<kenvandine> but
<kenvandine> you get it back fast
<kenvandine> i don't want you to be able to fly through the whole game
<popey> where's the code for it?
 * popey wants to make some games
<kenvandine> https://github.com/kenvandine/pathwind/
<kenvandine> popey, checkout bacon2d, hopefully it makes it easier
<kenvandine> popey, and feedback/ideas to improve bacon2d would be welcome
<popey> its very pretty
<popey> kk
 * popey retires for the evening
<kenvandine> popey, pathwind works on android and ubuntu with just a couple lines of code changed
<popey> oh wow
<kenvandine> yup :)
<kenvandine> only for orientation
<kenvandine> that is the only difference
<kenvandine> of course building for android means no qmlscene...
<popey> wait, you can run qml apps on android okay?
<kenvandine> so i have to build the wrapper and use qrc
<popey> ahh
<kenvandine> yeah... works well now :)
<popey> oooooh
<kenvandine> it's still a pure qml app
<kenvandine> but it builds a little binary for loading it
<kenvandine> so that complicates things a little, but it's awesome to have the same codebase work on both
<popey> kenvandine: where do i get bacon2d to use this game on desktop?
<kenvandine> it's a git submodule there
<kenvandine> so build it in qtcreator
<kenvandine> and it'll work
<kenvandine> oh... but you actually need to fetch the submodule :)
<kenvandine> git submodule update --init
<kenvandine> then
<kenvandine> cd plugins/Bacon2D
<kenvandine> git submodule update --init
<kenvandine> then you're good :)
<kenvandine> there are 2 submodules there
<kenvandine> popey, i have a version built in a ppa too, but it isn't current
<popey> i see no plugins directory
<kenvandine> or plugin?
<popey> nope
<kenvandine> https://github.com/kenvandine/pathwind/tree/ubuntu/plugins
<popey> i just did a git clone of your source and then your instructions above inside the pathwind folder
<kenvandine> oh... i bet you need to change branches
<kenvandine> git checkout ubuntu
<kenvandine> master is a little behind i think
<popey> yup, that got it
<kenvandine> popey, i'll update bacon2d in my ppa tonight and send you a link
<kenvandine> to make it easier to play with that for other games
<kenvandine> and checkout github.com/Bacon2D for it's source
<kenvandine> which has examples
<popey> k
<popey> kenvandine: trying to build and run in qtc
<kenvandine> popey, it's actually going to fail in linking until this branch gets merged https://github.com/Bacon2D/Bacon2D/pull/30
<popey> ah
<popey> yeah, failed
<kenvandine> oh.... he merged it
<kenvandine> cool
<kenvandine> go into plugins/Bacon2D
<kenvandine> and git pull
<kenvandine> then try again
<popey> k
 * kenvandine really hates git...
<popey> uh
<kenvandine> but submodules are pretty sweet
<popey> paste.ubuntu.com/7412640/
<kenvandine> maybe git pull origin master
<popey> paste.ubuntu.com/7412638/ is the build failure
<popey> yeah, that got something
<kenvandine> yup... that's the fix for it
<popey> yay, works
<popey> how do you quit? ☻
<popey> alt-f4 will do ☻
<popey> this is sweet!
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> no quit of course :)
<kenvandine> popey, of course running on the device won't work... not using cmake
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-05-08
<dholbach> good morning
<justCarakas> good morning all
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy No Socks Day! :-D
<dpm> morning JamesTait and all :)
<JamesTait> dpm, o/
<dpm> mzanetti, morning! I sent you an e-mail re: the Evernote review. When you've got a minute, could you review https://code.launchpad.net/~akiva/reminders-app/fix-1316827-reload-notes/+merge/218566 ?
<justCarakas> james_w:
<justCarakas> nm
<justCarakas> sorry
<justCarakas> JamesTait: no socks ? crap
<JamesTait> justCarakas, FWIW, I'm wearing socks.
<justCarakas> JamesTait: shame on you :p what an insult to the day :p
<justCarakas> hi dpm do you know wat the status is on the nexus 7 ? :D
<popey> justCarakas: can you be more specific?
<justCarakas> popey: the app showdown price :D
<popey> ah, the prize?
<justCarakas> popey: that :p
<popey> did you win?
<justCarakas> I did, I made BE Mobile
<popey> Congratulations!
<justCarakas> thx popey :)
<justCarakas> I have a lot of work to do at the moment, i.e. the website of my dads work, but after that Im gonne improve it and make some more apps
<mzanetti> dpm: hey
<mzanetti> dpm: btw: https://code.launchpad.net/~reminders-app-dev/reminders-app/new-reminders-design/+merge/218686
<dpm> justCarakas, we're getting the logistics in motion (shipment and Ubuntu installation), I'll send you an e-mail with an update
<dpm> mzanetti, morning o/ yeah, I've not yet looked at that one. I need to finish off a couple of things and I'll get to it next
<mzanetti> dpm: also, after this, can you please walk through the whole app and see if there's anything missing before merging the whole new design back to trunk?
<dpm> mzanetti, so in that branch do you consider the new design to be complete?
<mzanetti> dpm: yeah... found a small glitch in the notes delegate, will fix that asap. but for the rest I think we're good
<dpm> oh wow
 * dpm is excited now
<mzanetti> it's not that much... just replacing the delegates :)
<mzanetti> luckily the logic is not affected when doing such changes
<dpm> mzanetti, when you say "anything missing", do you mean review the apps for features missing/bugs, or do you mean reviewing the design and looking that it' been implemented as per Lucas' spec?
<mzanetti> dpm: yeah, the latter, also, if you find something that still has the old colors for instance.... or something that doesn't look good any more with the white background
<dpm> ok, gotcha
<mzanetti> dpm: just your opinion if you consider the new-design branch to be ready or not. and if not, let us know what you'd expect to be fixed before going back to trunk
<dpm> ok, cool
<mzanetti> man... I really want that lego dragon
<dpm> hahaha
<dpm> morning ogra_!, sorry to keep asking, but we need to coordinate a store upload for Reminders with this. Has the seeds change in https://code.launchpad.net/~popey/ubuntu-seeds/add-quicklayouts/+merge/218405 been applied, and if not, would you know more or less which image could be the one to include it? Thanks!
<popey> dpm: people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/16.changes 16 onwards has it
<dpm> awesome, thanks!
<justCarakas> alex_abreu:  is the new header already available in HTML5 ?
<popey> t1mp: do you know when https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/fix-swipe-delete-002/+merge/217338 will land in the image? It's blocking a couple of long standing music app merges
<t1mp> popey: I thought it is there already, let me check
<popey> t1mp: i can't see it in the Empty.qml on my #17 device
<t1mp> popey: ah, no it is not in our trunk yet
<t1mp> bzoltan: ^how is the next landing going?
<bzoltan> t1mp: it will happen today... i have some paperwork in my backlog for few hours, but in the afternoon i will fire up a landing ask
<t1mp> bzoltan: cool, thanks
<t1mp> popey: so if everything works well this week
<t1mp> bzoltan: or is that too optimistic?
<popey> bzoltan: its been top approved for over a week now, and is blocking two of our longest standing core apps merge requests.
<bzoltan> popey: Got it...
 * bzoltan puts aside the presentations and documentations and start landing for popey right away
 * popey hugs bzoltan 
<dpm> morning oSoMoN - IIRC a while ago Browser, Camera, etc. used to appear in the translatable projects column here: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-touch-preview - do you know if they've moved to another project group in LP or if there is a single link I can use to point to all system apps?
<dpm> aha, found it: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-system-apps
<dpm> oSoMoN, so the next question is: does the list in https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-system-apps look up to date to you? Has there been any new system app being added lately or any that has been split and might need a translations update?
<oSoMoN> dpm, let me check
<oSoMoN> dpm, the list looks complete to me
<dpm> excellent, thanks oSoMoN!
<dholbach> JamesTait, do you know if 1297196 is being worked on right now? the app referenced in the description seems to be in 'published' state right now...
<JamesTait> dholbach, I'm working on improving it right now - the app is published and available (because we removed the language restrictions when we switched back-ends), but the indexing and querying of anything other than English text won't benefit from some of the nice language analysis features yet.
<dholbach> JamesTait, great - thanks for working on it
<JamesTait> I had hoped to land it before I went on holiday, but encountered an interesting regression in the acceptance tests.
<ybon> popey: 13:00 meeting, right? on which chan?
<popey> ybon: #ubuntu-touch-meeting - and we'll have a hangout too..
<dpm> mzanetti, ok, going to look at the new design now
<mzanetti> dpm: cool
<Aki-Thinkpad> morning all
<dpm> morning Aki-Thinkpad, your first merge proposal got approved :)
<dpm> good work :)
<Aki-Thinkpad> dpm, saw that
<Aki-Thinkpad> a good easy first bug
<Aki-Thinkpad> My goal is to do one bug per day~
<dpm> mzanetti, I left some comments on https://code.launchpad.net/~reminders-app-dev/reminders-app/new-reminders-design/+merge/218686 - I need to spend some more time on it (otp atm)
<dpm> Aki-Thinkpad, awesome!
<nik90> dpm: did you add the SDK ppa to trusty now that the devel branch is utopic?
<nik90> btw Good morning :)
<dpm> nik90, yeah, I'm on trusty and using the ppa
<dpm> :-)
<mzanetti> dpm... good catches! I was aware of the gradient in the NotesView, but would have missed the rest
<dpm> mzanetti, ok, cool. Here's something (unrelated to the design itself) that I've noticed too: https://bugs.launchpad.net/reminders-app/+bug/1316837
<dpm> duplicated month headers in non-English systems
<mzanetti> dpm: that's still because of the commented out sort(). but yeah, will enable that again.
<mzanetti> dpm: by now I've upgraded to utopic so I have the qt fix on my system finally
<dpm> mzanetti, ok, but why does it only come up in localized systems? I seem to remember I could not see duplicated headers when I was running the phone in English
<dpm> or perhaps I was running a branch with sort uncommented
<mzanetti> dpm: the ordering as we get it from evernote is arbitrary. if you're lucky and same dated notes come one after another, you won't see the header duplicated
<dpm> aha
<dpm> mzanetti, ok, added some more comments. Not sure why, but the activity indicator is shown forever spinning on this branch.
<mzanetti> dpm: on the phone too?
<dpm> yes, I'm testing on the phone only now
<mzanetti> dpm: ok. will check it out. thanks for the review
<dpm> np, I'm spending some time dogfooding the app now
<dpm> so let me know if you need me to test anything
<dpm> mzanetti, man, you shouldn't have shown me this, now I really want it to land in the click package we show to Evernote, this looks awesome!
<mzanetti> haha :D
<mzanetti> dpm: will do my best to get stuff fixed this evening
<dpm> mzanetti, ok, thanks! Let's sync up later on and make a call on whether we can land this today
<mzanetti> ack
<popey> JamesTait / bueno is there a plan to support a single app having multiple versions active with different frameworks in the store? e.g. app based on bzr rev 10 having framework 14.04, and same app, same name, but bzr rev 20 having framework 14.10?
<beuno> popey, there isn't, know
<beuno> er
<beuno> NO
<beuno> I haven't been sleeping a lot
<beuno> popey, we discussed it
<beuno> I think it gets too hairy for developers
<beuno> confusing for users (2 users download the same app, get different things)
<beuno> and lets them and us be lazy about upgrades
<popey> Hm
<popey> There's a few use cases where this is valuable.
<popey> I use this feature on iOS
<popey> App requires iOS 7, I have iOS5, app store says "hey, you need this older version"
<beuno> popey, right, what it may be doing is serving you an old version
<beuno> but it wouldn't let the developer upload updates for the old version
<beuno> AFAICT, I can only upload 1 binary to the appstore, and that's *the* binary
<popey> ok, I'm not asking for the developer to be able to do that
<beuno> I see
<popey> but to be able to have multiple active versions of the app, across multiple frameworks
<beuno> the active is what throws me off
<beuno> :)
<beuno> popey, nothing would stop us, technically
<beuno> we'd have to think about it, discuss
<beuno> and tweak a few apis
<beuno> that's probably the answer you're looking for
<popey> ok
<popey> shall I file a bug?
<beuno> popey, maybe fire off an email to the appstore developers list
<beuno> so we can discuss it a bit before?
<popey> ok
<JamesTait> When it comes to the index, we'd need to tweak the package IDs to allow us to index multiple versions, but the framework filtering already exists.
<JamesTait> This is something we've mentioned a few times, and I have a very woolly, vague idea of how we could make it work, but I haven't thoroughly thought it through yet.
<beuno> JamesTait!  :)
<JamesTait> Hi beuno!
<justCarakas> heey Aki-Thinkpad
<Aki-Thinkpad> justCarakas, whats shaking?
<justCarakas> Aki-Thinkpad: this http://www.geocities.ws/kandorusa/Images/TjrDance.gif
<justCarakas> Aki-Thinkpad: how is it working on a core app :D
<Aki-Thinkpad> justCarakas, its actually pretty fun. David Planella is really patient and supportive
<Aki-Thinkpad> that is a random gif
<Aki-Thinkpad> :P
<justCarakas> Happy to hear that :D if I didn't have so much idea's and so little time I would probably join one 2
<Aki-Thinkpad> justCarakas, still working on your app?
<justCarakas> they are shaking :D
<justCarakas> well
<justCarakas> I don't realy have time atm
<Aki-Thinkpad> heh, Yah, i know the feels
<justCarakas> have a couple of deadlines
<justCarakas> oa the site of my dads work so I better get that deadline :p
<justCarakas> how is your app Aki-Thinkpad
<Aki-Thinkpad> justCarakas, I contacted MicroAPL, and they gave me permission to use their documentation :)
<justCarakas> so when will it land ? =D
<Aki-Thinkpad> let me give you some advice; do not download bridge construction set; way too addictive
<Aki-Thinkpad> thank goodness I accidently just closed it :P
<Aki-Thinkpad> uhmmmmm lets see; now that the game is closed, i'll try 1.0 for next week.
<justCarakas> nice, looking foreward to it :)
<justCarakas> wow it runs on windows 98 :p
<kenvandine> dpm, that focus issue after content picking, can you reproduce other apps using the hub for picking?
<kenvandine> like system-settings picking a background
<kenvandine> or address book picking contact photo
<dpm> kenvandine, let me try
<dpm> ok, it was probably not the best time to change the interface of my phone to Chinese for testing...
<dpm> thanks God for icons in System Settings :)
<kenvandine> hahaha
<dpm> so on system settings there is no focus loss
<kenvandine> try reminders again
<kenvandine> i can't reproduce it with reminders either
<dpm> kenvandine, ah, could it be something related to confinement? When I was testing the branch, I did it with the Run option from QtC, which runs the app unconfined. I think you tested it by changing the qml files directly on your installed click?
<kenvandine> ah
<kenvandine> yes
<kenvandine> that would explain it
<kenvandine> the switching all happens with upstart-app-launch
<kenvandine> so it needs to be known by upstart
<dpm> aha, cool
<dpm> kenvandine, I'm still puzzled by that image failing. It looked ok to me and I can see it in the gallery and all. Any ideas what could have gone wrong?
<kenvandine> no idea
<kenvandine> it is puzzling
<kenvandine> it looks fine to me
<kenvandine> the failure seems to be in whatever code is sending the photo to evernote
<kenvandine> i'm guessing there is some resizing or something going on
<kenvandine> it's clearly after the content-hub is done with it
<dpm> so you mean it's the app, or something else?
<kenvandine> i think so
<kenvandine> i think that happens in SaveNoteJob
<kenvandine> something like that
<kenvandine> there is nothing in the hub that looks at the contents of the file
<mzanetti> t1mp: hey, you said there would be the possibility to place a self defined item in the removable place of the listitems
<mzanetti> can't find it in the docs
<t1mp> mzanetti: maybe someone else said that? I don't know of such a feature
<mzanetti> t1mp: ok. then I probably understood you wrong
<dpm> ok, thanks for the pointer kenvandine, will investigate
<mzanetti> no prob
<kenvandine> dpm, no problem
<t1mp> renato_: ^ can you help mzanetti ?
<renato_> mzanetti, I need to check the code if this still possible , I thought this was deprecated
<mzanetti> renato_: you mean the whole removable thing or just putting own items in there?
<renato_> mzanetti, change the item that appears on the background
<dpm> kenvandine, renato_, I'm looking at the list of translatable apps in https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-system-apps and I've noticed sync-monitor and content-hub are not set up for translation. Do they need to be? Do they have any visible strings?
<kenvandine> dpm, current trunk of content-hub doesn't... but we have a branch landing soon that has a couple strings
<kenvandine> dpm, so soon :)
<dpm> kenvandine, ok, cool
<Aki-Thinkpad> dpm, what is [QA]?
<dpm> kalikiana_, t1mp, the UI toolkit has been translatable for quite a while at https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/, but I've never seen the most visible string ("Back" in the toolbar) translated. Do you know if we're actually shipping any of those translations (.mo files) at all?
<Aki-Thinkpad> [QA] in the bug list?
<dpm> Aki-Thinkpad, Quality Assurance. We use a tool called autopilot for integration tests, which are run automatically before a merge proposal is approved. I added [QA] to bugs that indicate that we need to write a test for a particular feature or workflow
<Aki-Thinkpad> Ah interesting
<dpm> you can see them under the tests folder in the source tree
<mzanetti> dpm: hey, got a minute?
<dpm> mzanetti, sure, I've reserved time for reminders, today :)
<mzanetti> ah, perfect
<mzanetti> dpm: so, I'm implementing the marking reminder as done
<mzanetti> dpm: I've did what Lucas suggested, moving those to the bottom of the list
<mzanetti> dpm: however, it looks bad
<mzanetti> 'cause it gives us all the section headers multiple times
<mzanetti> and makes the whole list quite confusing
<kalikiana_> dpm: I suspect it can't actually work since we don't install the .mo and it's i18n.tr("Back") which would pull it in from the app's domain
<mzanetti> well, I could try to group them under the header "done" or similar
<kalikiana_> dpm: there's an item about localization in elopio's test plan
<kalikiana_> ap is always english
<kalikiana_> so it's not easy to test this
<dpm> mzanetti, I think either "Done" or nuke them from the list might work
<dpm> although removing them might be a bit too much, in case someone needs to re-set a reminder
<zsombi> nik90: howdy sire!
<zsombi> nik90: just wanted you to know that I'm back on the convergence bugs!
<nik90> zsombi: ooh awesome
<nik90> thnx
<dpm> kalikiana_, yeah, but testing is the second phase, I'd say. If they're not installed, the first thing to do is for the package to install them
<zsombi> nik90: so I'll take the #1298886 first, then the #1300668
<nik90> zsombi: can you link me pls
<zsombi> nik90: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1298886
<zsombi> nik90: and this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1300668
<nik90> zsombi: could you take 1300668 first since it is more important?
<zsombi> nik90: wasn't it so that this was really incomplete? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1247457
<zsombi> nik90: ah, ok, as you wish :)
<nik90> bug #1247457 was incomplete as per the code submitted by the orginal reporter
<nik90> zsombi: thnx
<nik90> I used nested layouts and had a bug related to the visibility which I think is more related to 1300668
<kalikiana_> dpm: well, apparently no human bothered to check it for months, so a manual fix without tests is pragmatically not going to be helpful
<kalikiana_> this isn't something new :-D
<zsombi> nik90: yep, ok, I'll grab on that... it's all exciting to get new stuff into layouts ;)
<kalikiana_> dpm: and note installing is futile as long as the code is non-sensical and we probably have a few more of those
<kalikiana_> I guess I sound a bit negative here… but as a semi-related example, we even had the toolkit gallery break all over the place and impossible-to-load components until we started testing that it works after being installed
<kalikiana_> all of which had to be "manually tested" aka not at all
<Aki-Thinkpad> geeze, I am glad we are getting a new file manager. Nautilus; a 1 pixel wide barrier to allow me to shrink or enlarge the sidebar? So annoying.
<dpm> kalikiana_, right, I as a human I'm checking translations all of the time, and I'd seen Back not being translation, it's just now that I've reached the point where it bothered me and I had to ask :-)
<dpm> *translated
<dpm> kalikiana_, but this is not about a manual fix, this is about installing translations at all. I agree that there should be tests, though, I for one would love to see tests on localization
<dpm> which we don't have on _any_ of the platform, unfortunately
<zsombi> @all: just want to let you know that UI toolkit had switched to version 1.1 in Ubuntu.Components, all the other toolkit modules are on 1.0 yet, which is identical to 0.1. We had introduced the new versioning to be able to separate new components brought in by the toolkit as well as the API changes we will have for the existing components
<zsombi> So, if your application imports Ubuntu.Components 0.1 that should be still fine, however if you'd like to use ComboButton for instance, you need to import Ubuntu.Components 1.1
<Aki-Thinkpad> dpm, http://i.imgur.com/pvzMb6r.jpg I committed to doing the bug that shows small icons as pixelated, but atm I can't get any images to show up.
<Aki-Thinkpad> Can I submit that as a bug? I did a fresh branch today
<Aki-Thinkpad> so i don't get why its not pulling the images properly
<dpm> wait, I had that issue, let me remind myself of what it was...
<nik90> zsombi: is the 1.1 version available for trusty phone images?
<dpm> do you have the cache dir created on your desktop?
<alecu> zsombi: is there api breakage for old components? also, is there a plan to change the framework versions for the new apps using this in the store?
<dpm> yes, you do from the screenshot
<iBelieve> zsombi, is the 1.1 version available on the trusty desktop, without a PPA?
<nik90> iBelieve: hi
<zsombi> nik90: nope
<iBelieve> hi nik90
<nik90> iBelieve: you need the PPA for trusty btw
<nik90> zsombi: has the combo button landed?
<zsombi> alecu: there's no API breakage there, 0.1 imports will be supported, only new components won't work there
<iBelieve> nik90, ah, ok. I did not know that. I'll be adding the PPA now, then
<zsombi> nik90: in the Utopic images, yes
<nik90> iBelieve: yeah I wasn't aware as well.. I just added it today after talking to dpm
<zsombi> iBelieve: no, so far only for the Utopic images
<Aki-Thinkpad> dpm, so bug, or is this something todo with the filesystem structure?
<dpm> Aki-Thinkpad, yeah, a bug would be useful. But before you do that, could you create a note that contains a big image and see if that loads? I can see from your cache dir that you've got small images only, and I've noticed that these some times don't load as a preview for some reason
<Aki-Thinkpad> it does
<iBelieve> zsombi, ok, thanks
<Aki-Thinkpad> I can create a screenshot of myself
<Aki-Thinkpad> and that will be on there
<zsombi> so again, import 0.1 will be there and will be the same as import 1.0 for all the components
<dpm> Aki-Thinkpad, cool, this way you can test the camera attachments at the same time :)
<Aki-Thinkpad> me and my squished face
<Aki-Thinkpad> impressive that it works though
<zsombi> nik90, alecu, iBelieve: unfortunately we missed the trusty release dates to turn the toolkit versioning, therefore we did the move now early enough, so for the Utopic image you guys can update your apps to import 1.1 / 1.0 versions in time.
<zsombi> anyway, in case you need components like ComboButton, you will need to import 1.1
<nik90> zsombi: true..I wouldn't mind switching my app to use 1.1 since I don't think there would be people still using the trusty images?
<kalikiana_> dpm: dude, feel free to complain more then. actually we have some basic testing, but it's a bit fake, we have no actual app running in ap and getting the locale from the system… I can offer one thing, though my plate is filling up quicker this week than I can chew, I can see if the specific case of "Back" is fixable and we use that as a stepping stone to a
<kalikiana_> long-term plan
<nik90> Would you recommend the core apps doing the transition?
<zsombi> indeed...
<iBelieve> zsombi, but I'll lose my app's trusty userbase? And do people stay on trusty or move to the next version?
<kalikiana_> iBelieve: they can use the ppa
<dpm> iBelieve, I wouldn't worry too much about the phone, as effectively we're a rolling release there, but the desktop might be a concern
<zsombi> iBelieve: I don't think that products will get released with trusty images. If yes, then we will backport the toolkit to trusty phone, anyway, the desktop will get the toolkit updates as the QtCreator uses it as well...
<kalikiana_> dpm: if you don't mind, a bug report for "Back" would be welcome
<dpm> kalikiana_, sure!
<iBelieve> zsombi, dpm, kalikiana_ ok, thanks for explaining
<dpm> no worries :)
<zsombi> nik90: yes, I would
<dpm> iBelieve, I think popey already pinged you about this, but when you've got a minute, do you think you could review Carlos' branches for filemanager on https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu-filemanager-app/+activereviews ? They'd be the last step to close the transition from two separate repos for plugin and frontend and to ship everything in the same click package - thanks!
<nik90> charles: ping
<iBelieve> dpm, I let popey know already, but I tried to review them, and although I can verify the C++ syntax, I don't understand what the code is doing, so I don't feel qualified to approve/comment on the merges
<iBelieve> dpm, my C++ skills are nowhere near as good as my QML ones :(
<dpm> iBelieve, no worries, thanks anyway
<dpm> kalikiana_, hm, it seems there was a bug for the installation of translations already and was marked as Fix Released? -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1239627
<charles> nik90, pong
<nik90> charles: I wanted to check on the progress of https://code.launchpad.net/~thomas-voss/platform-api/hw-alarms-api/+merge/210592
<nik90> charles: what's remaining for that MP to be merged?
<charles> nik90, testing. Current timeline is for that and the sibling indicator-datetime to get a silo on Monday or Tuesday
<nik90> charles: that's nice. I wanted to know the progress for my weekly meeting.
<charles> nik90, :-)
<dpm> kalikiana_, in any case, I've filed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1317539
<nik90> charles: also I just noticed that when I update an alarm, it is now properly reflected in the indicator-datetime :D
<kalikiana_> dpm: it would appear that fix broke since then…
<kalikiana_> you see why I'm stressing that we need a plan for testing it
<kalikiana_> in any case I'll look into it
<kalikiana_> thanks for the bug
<dpm> cool, thanks kalikiana_!
<ahayzen_> t1mp, ping
<rpadovani> mzanetti, ping
<ybon> popey: just to be sure, can you retry with the last master of AgendaView branch, with last suggestions from renato_, just in case it doesn't magically fix the bug as the get method change ?
<popey> ybon: i will try
<ybon> thanks
<mihir> ybon: ping !!
<ybon> pong mihir
<mihir> ybon: can we handle that change in separate MR, https://code.launchpad.net/~mihirsoni/ubuntu-calendar-app/1280598/+merge/218272
<mihir> I'll push separate MR for that change in EventBuble
<rpadovani> dpm, mzanetti https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/reminders-app/1316950/+merge/218829
<rpadovani> (I suggest to read my mail before look to this)
<dpm> rpadovani, ok, reading e-mail now. mzanetti, rpadovani, we've pushed the version of Reminders to the store the Evernote folks will be testing. If there is time, we might be able to upload the new design, but now we've got at least one version as a fallback that they can test
<dpm> rpadovani, ok, read your e-mail, thanks a lot for looking into this! Yes, I learnt yesterday that there are no browser docs yet
<dpm> rpadovani, for any UbuntuWebView questions, you can probably ask oSoMoN_ directly
<rpadovani> cool dpm, thanks!
<rpadovani> oSoMoN_, could you please ping me when you have 5 minutes?
<oSoMoN_> rpadovani, then ping
<rpadovani> Thanks :-) So, I want to set default font in a webview to Ubuntu
<dpm> oSoMoN_, it's about https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/reminders-app/1316950/+merge/218829
<rpadovani> oSoMoN_, I use experimental.preferences.standardFontFamily: 'Ubuntu'
<rpadovani> but I don't find it in the doc, so I want to ask you if it is supported and if it will be supported in the future
<oSoMoN_> rpadovani, do you have control over the contents that are displayed in the webview?
<rpadovani> oSoMoN_, it's for reminders app, we don't want to change the font in the text, but yes, we can
<oSoMoN_> rpadovani, and setting experimental.preferences.standardFontFamily to 'Ubuntu' doesn’t work?
<rpadovani> oSoMoN_, yes, it works, the question is: will it works also in future?
<mzanetti> dpm: rpadovani: re. will continue to fix the new-reminders-design branch. let me know if I should interrupt that for a review
<rpadovani> oSoMoN_, also because standardFontFamily works, but standardFontSize no, so I don't understand which property are present for how much time
<rpadovani> mzanetti, are you fixing only things about reminders or all issuses wrote by dpm this morning?
<rpadovani> (just to not work on the same thing)
<dpm> mzanetti, do you have an opinion on https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/reminders-app/1316950/+merge/218829
<oSoMoN_> rpadovani, yes, it will work. Note that version 0.1 of the UbuntuWebView is not recommended anymore, at some point you should consider moving to version 0.2, which is based on oxide (i.e. chrome under the hood), and when you do so you’ll have to slightly change the API, but standardFontFamily is and will still be supported
<mzanetti> rpadovani: right now the ones in reminders. but afterwards will get to the rest unless you did it by then
<rpadovani> oSoMoN_, ok, thanks :-)
<mzanetti> dpm: I guess its fine
<mzanetti> oSoMoN_: rpadovani: yeah. its on my todo to update that WebView
<mzanetti> but it does some nasty things with experimental, so we can't just replace it
<rpadovani> mzanetti, dpm so for now we can use my MR, after the update to 0.2 we will change if it needs
<rpadovani> sounds good?
<dpm> rpadovani, +1
<mzanetti> +1
<mzanetti> dpm: another bug we should report for future investigation:
<mzanetti> it crashes on exit. somewhere in the accounts plugin. No idea if we're using it wrong or its an issue in there indeed
<dpm> ok
<mzanetti> probably our fault. I tried reproduce it in a simple test case and wasn't able to
<dpm> kenvandine, mzanetti -> so we've updated the Reminders version in the store (including the content hub API update) and I'm now testing it. So it seems that it works well the first time I add an image from Gallery to a note. The second time, though, it stays forever like this: http://i.imgur.com/gOXycSd.png - any ideas?
<mzanetti> dpm: not right now. its been a while that I last touched that code
<oSoMoN_> rpadovani, mzanetti: when you update to version 0.2, you’ll want to use those settings to control the font: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7416721/ (just tested here, it works)
<kenvandine> maybe priv.activeTransfer isn't getting reset?
<mzanetti> but seems kenvandine had some good pointers already. will check it too once I'm done with new-reminders-design
<mzanetti> oSoMoN_: nice, thanks
<dpm> oh, is it only that to migrate to oxide?
<rpadovani> oSoMoN_, cool, thanks
<mzanetti> t1mp: hey, every time I'm using the removable property for ListItems, I'm really struggling with it, because it causes the model and the view go out of sync
<mzanetti> t1mp: what is your experiences with this?
<ahayzen_> mzanetti, i've used it before define 'out of sync'
<mzanetti> ahayzen_: well, it removes the item from the view even though it is still in the model
<ahayzen_> mzanetti, ah... i usually add onItemRemoved: { myModel.remove(index) }
 * ahayzen_ thinks it is onItemRemoved
<mzanetti> ahayzen_: right... but even then the model triggers rowsRemoved(index) and the view gets confused because it doesn't have that item any more
<mzanetti> probably not really visible when just using the qml model
<mzanetti> but with qabstractlistmodel it gets worse
<ahayzen_> mzanetti, ah i've only used with with a normal ListModel
<mzanetti> ahayzen_: well actually the problem is this: I get the onItemRemoved and in there I change the item's data. then the model updates that but the view doesn't paint it any more
<mzanetti> t1mp: imo this would be better off with just emitting the singal so the user (well, developer) needs to do the actual removal himself.
<ahayzen_> mzanetti, hmm strange probably one for Tim to look at
<mzanetti> would allow it to be used with other use cases as well, such as marking as done etc
 * mzanetti creates his own removable item :/
<ahayzen_> mzanetti, thats wht we have at the moment ;) lol
<t1mp> mzanetti: I haven't really used it or worked on removing of list items. ahayzen_ has :) and renato_, best ask them
 * ahayzen_ hides
<ahayzen_> t1mp, quick question... do you know about the future feature of sliding a listitem to reveal the actions?
<renato_> mzanetti, about the question related with the removable item you can use: backgroundIndicator
<t1mp> ahayzen_: sorry I don't know anything about that
<renato_> you can replace the removable icon in the background
<zyga> hey
<dpm> popey, in case you need to recreate the kit manually: http://i.imgur.com/vkrFL6H.png
<zyga> I'd like to run qmlscene from adb shell
<zyga> to try out some examples
<ahayzen_> t1mp, ah ok we were in discussions with the design team today, something u guys will be adding in the future but we're gonna have a crack at making as it resolves alot of issues for us
<zyga> what is the best way to do that?
<zyga> (just adb shell-ing in and doing that doesn't seem to work, qmlscene crashes)
<mzanetti> dpm: https://code.launchpad.net/~reminders-app-dev/reminders-app/new-reminders-design/+merge/218686
<renato_> mzanetti, but this probably will change since the designers changed the removable icon completely
<dpm> zyga, have you tried using Qt Creator's run option? That should copy over your project and execute qmlscene for you
<renato_> mzanetti,  s/icon/item
<mzanetti> renato_: well... the biggest issue I have is that it makes the model and view go out of sync
<dpm> mzanetti, awesome, pulling...
<zyga> dpm: ideally I'd like to understand how that works so that I can run it myself, the final use case cannot rely on users clicking on qt creator
<ahayzen_> t1mp, and was there anything i needed to do with my MP or do i just need to wait? https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/fix-1315775/+merge/218206
<mzanetti> renato_: have you done that implementation? or will you do the new one?
<renato_> mzanetti, I did that
<renato_> mzanetti, what is the problem?
 * zyga looks that --desktop_file_hint seems to be important
<mzanetti> renato_: my suggestion would be to not actually remove it from the view, but only emit the signal, so the developer can take care himself about removing it from the model
<popey> renato_ / bfiller is https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/qtorganizer5-eds/fix-1309041/+merge/216395 on your landing plan?
<mzanetti> renato_: right now I don't want to really remove it, but only mark the item as done.
<popey> (sorry if I asked you this before, tracking a lot of these)
<renato_> mzanetti, it does not not remove the item, it only make it small (height = 0)
<dpm> zyga, you can have a look at the output window in QtC, I think that even mentions which script is executed - perhaps that can help
<renato_> mzanetti, and there is a signal you need to connect if you want to remove from the model
<zyga> dpm: thanks
<mzanetti> renato_: yeah... but if I don't want to remove it, its still invisible
<dpm> zyga, otherwise zbenjamin is the QtC expert, he might be able to help if he's not finished his day already
<mzanetti> renato_: my design spec says to use the removable pattern to mark an entry as done
<renato_> mzanetti, ok do you want a function to revert the removal
<bfiller> popey: yes
<popey> bfiller: ETA?
<mzanetti> renato_: I guess that should do... but I think if you're doing it new again, it'll be better to not even remove it
<bfiller> requesting now
<popey> k, ta
<renato_> mzanetti, but we do not remove it :D
<mzanetti> renato_: well.. not change it
<renato_> mzanetti, we need to the animation
<renato_> s/to/do
<mzanetti> renato_: then the developer should remove it from the model and use removeDisplaced on the listview
<renato_> mzanetti, we have a function already "cancelItemRemoval()"
<mzanetti> renato_: yep. but that only works if confirmRemoval is true, which in my case doesn't really fit either
<mzanetti> renato_: anyways... not critical right now... just saying, if you do it again anyways because design changes, that might be some use cases to consider
<mzanetti> renato_: I will find my way around it for now
<renato_> mzanetti, yes probably we will need re-factory the item since we need to consider left and right swipe as different actions
<renato_> and we can have more then one action in the right swipe
<rpadovani> dpm, your issues are fixed ;-) https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/reminders-app/little-fixes-new-design/+merge/218845
<rpadovani> mzanetti, ^^
<mzanetti> renato_: just for reference, this is my use case: https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1EAokX1bXN5HG6B1MxxuYWiGbf3pjNdy7-h7aERBFk5k/edit#heading=h.ir8fp0hhn8rt
<mzanetti> renato_: check out the "reminders view"
<dpm> rpadovani, \o/
<mzanetti> rpadovani: nice°
<mzanetti> s/°/!/
<renato_> mzanetti, your use case is mark the reminder as done if it was swiped?
<mzanetti> yes
<renato_> mzanetti, why you can not capture the signal item removed and instead remove it from the model mark it as done?
<mzanetti> renato_: I don't need to remove it, but change the data so that sorting puts it on the end of the list
<renato_> mzanetti, ok understood
<renato_> mzanetti, yes, as temporary solution you can reset the item.height to units.gu(6)
<mzanetti> renato_: thanks. that seems to do
<zyga> dpm: using the SDK, I cannot create a "kit" for the device I have attached, clicking the 'autocreate' button does nothing
<renato_> mzanetti, maybe you need to call "cancelItemRemoval" too to reset some internal variables
<zyga> dpm: also, the device seems to be miss-detected, I'm working on nexus 7 (2013) and the display seems to indicate this is a nexus 4
<renato_> the correct would be the "cancelItemRemoval()" reset the item height
<renato_> mzanetti, I will send a patch for that
<mzanetti> cool, thanks
<dpm> rpadovani, commented on https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/reminders-app/little-fixes-new-design/+merge/218845 - I hope it's not too much nitpicking!
<rpadovani> dpm done ;-)
<dpm> wth, you're quick!
<rpadovani> dpm, I think have circular shadow is too expansive for the hardware on phone
<dpm> ok
<rpadovani> dpm, wait, wrong branch, 3 seconds
<dpm> np :)
<rpadovani> dpm ok :-)
<dpm> rpadovani, while you're doing that, I've added another comment regarding the date to be closer to the chevron. Would you mind looking at that too, while you're at it?
<Aki-Thinkpad> How do I set an icon for my app in unity?
<Aki-Thinkpad> do I edit cmakelists?
<dpm> also, it seems that branch has now been merged into the other one, should I be looking at lp:~reminders-app-dev/reminders-app/new-design instead?
<dpm> Aki-Thinkpad, you put the icon somewhere in your source tree (generally at the top) and you specify the name of the icon in the .desktop file. Have a look at the templates in Qt Creator
<Aki-Thinkpad> thanks
<dpm> zyga, sorry, I cannot help on that, you might need to wait until tomorrow for zbenjamin's day to start
<dpm> bbiab
<renato_> mzanetti, t1mp : https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/fix-cancel-item-removal/+merge/218852
<Aki-Thinkpad> ... yah I can't figure it out?
<Aki-Thinkpad> Icon=Logic
<Aki-Thinkpad> I placed the png file in every single directory
<Aki-Thinkpad> named it Logic
<Aki-Thinkpad> still won't show up
<dpm> balloons, thanks for looking into https://code.launchpad.net/~gang65/ubuntu-docviewer-app/ubuntu-docviewer-desktop-improvements/+merge/210866 - do you see anything that still needs fixing? There are some new test failures
<dpm> Aki-Thinkpad, what about 'Icon=Logic.png'?
<Aki-Thinkpad> dpm; i'll give it a shot, but Logic was the literal name of the file
<Aki-Thinkpad> sec
<balloons> dpm, hehe.. same test still fails
<balloons> I'll look in a few
<mzanetti> dpm: I think I've fixed now all of the stuff. sorry for missing the comment before
<dpm> mzanetti, oh, cool!
<dpm> thanks balloons, gang65 is in #ubuntu-touch-meeting right now if you need to reach to him
<balloons> dpm, is docviewer using cmake?
<balloons> indeed it's not
<dpm> balloons, it's not
<dpm> it's pure qml + external plugin
<dpm> which would need to be merged into the projecs as with terminal and filemanager
<balloons> we need to fix that :-) *wink*
<dpm> very subtle :)
<Aki-Thinkpad> dpm: nope. ;_;  Anyways, I posted on askubuntu
<Aki-Thinkpad> i figure i'll get an answer there
<dpm> Aki-Thinkpad, good thinking, yes
<balloons> dpm, :-) but actually, yes let's file a bug for it if it's not done
<balloons> no rush, at all
<dpm> rpadovani, that now looks nearly perfect, but the thumbnail shadows/gradient still look not to smooth to me: http://i.imgur.com/bEZZZL5.png - any ideas?
<rpadovani> dpm: only idea I have is to start the gradient not from black but from a dark grey.. Unfortunately with 'Gradient' element we haven't much control. mzanetti, any idea?
<balloons> dpm, well I'm not sure how to get docviewer to run locally
<mzanetti> rpadovani: what control do you miss?
<balloons> ahh, guess I can just ignore poppler then
<rpadovani> mzanetti, to have a smooth gradient, how can I do. I set it from black to transparent in 0.1
<rpadovani> with 0.2 there are too black
<rpadovani> sorry, have to go, see you in couple of hours
<xhoch3> hello everybody
<xhoch3> this morning on my way to the office I tried to strip down an actual ubuntu touch app to its core to use widgets only
<dpm> mzanetti, awesome, added a few more comments after testing: https://code.launchpad.net/~reminders-app-dev/reminders-app/new-reminders-design/+merge/218686
<xhoch3> I partially succeeded, as the the app compiles for both desktop and mobile device and runs on desktop, even deployment succeeds
<xhoch3> now when I want to run it on the device it's says it can't find the executable, I assume it's a packaging fault
<dpm> xhoch3, I think it was you who was asking about some issues with QtC, and afterwards it dawned on me: were you using an up-to-date version of the SDK (including QtC)?
<mzanetti> dpm: that would be possible, yes. but shouldn't we really differ from the evernote website in such areas?
<xhoch3> dpm, well, I think it was my fault, I installed Ubuntu 14.04 anew and voila, it works
<dpm> mzanetti, actually I didn't know they did that, that just came to my mind (I assume you're talking about the reminders removal)
<mzanetti> dpm: yes. they keep the reninders actually in place and strike them out
<xhoch3> dpm, I thought it would be better to start with a fresh install instead of tricking around
<dpm> xhoch3, ok, cool. What you're describing is a know bug, let me find you the workaround...
<dpm> xhoch3, check out the workaround here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/+bug/1312094
<dpm> you will need to replace @EXEC@ with the name of your executable
<dpm> bbiab
<xhoch3> dpm, oh ok, I will try that
<dpm> mzanetti, if you're ok with that and it's technically possible, I think I'd go with that. I think it's good if once they land in Done we have an option to remove them (unset) for good, otherwise they'd clutter the list and would never go away
<mzanetti> dpm: we have an option to unset them. have you seen the new dialog for editing the time?
<mzanetti> dpm: my idea just was to allow unchecking them again when flicking int the done section. what do you think of that?
<mzanetti> then we would have the same feature set at the website
<dpm> mzanetti, no, I couldn't find it. How do I access it?
<mzanetti> dpm: in the NoteView, there is the toolbar button for setting it
<mzanetti> where it alway has been
<dpm> ah, found it
<mzanetti> but instead of toggling it opens that dialog now
<xhoch3> this does not seem to be my problem
<xhoch3> Application output: No executable specified.
<mzanetti> xhoch3: I think the configuration in qtcreator run settings is borked. go in there and add a new run config
<xhoch3> I think it's a rather elementary mistake I am doing
<mzanetti> I have that too sometimes lately
<xhoch3> an*
<mzanetti> dpm: lol. can reproduce the issue with the empty space now. it happens only when you have exactly 3 reminders
<dpm> mzanetti, I like that for the notes, much better than before. But for reminders it's a bit difficult to discover. Let's leave that as it is, but I'd like to discuss a fix for the reminders stuck in the Done section
<dpm> oh, I just hit the right spot, then :)
<mzanetti> I'm a bit puzzled
<mzanetti> dpm: what do you mean with "reminders stuck in the done section" ?
<dpm> so if I've got a reminder under the Today section
<dpm> and then I swipe it out,
<dpm> it ends up in Done
<mzanetti> yeah
<dpm> If I swipe that same reminder in done, it goes away for a split second and then comes back with a vengeance :)
<mzanetti> dpm: right... I've changed that by now that it goes back to being unchecked
<mzanetti> dpm: but yeah, we can do whatever you want. I can also change it to unset the reminder on swiping in the done section
<mzanetti> dpm: or directly remove the reminder when swiping without done section.
<mzanetti> the closest to the Evernote website would be unchecking again
<kenvandine> dpm, i think that problem you're seeing with content picking on the second attempt is actually a bug in gallery
<kenvandine> picking doesn't appear to be charging the transfer
<dpm> mzanetti, I think for now, what I would do would be to leave them in the Done as they are on the first swipe - and add a "Done" hint while swiping, and then once they are under done, a second swipe unsets them - and they get a "Unset" hint.
<kenvandine> and i see this output from gallery
<kenvandine> file:///usr/share/click/preinstalled/com.ubuntu.gallery/2.9.1.952/rc/qml/MainScreen.qml:73: TypeError: Cannot call method 'leaveSelectionMode'
<kenvandine> Elleo, bfiller:  ^^ have either of you seen that?
<dpm> mzanetti, with hint I mean the text that appears "under" the list item when swiping, as in the design
<dpm> kenvandine, aha
<mzanetti> dpm: ok
<mzanetti> kenvandine: thanks so much for digging into that.
<kenvandine> and gallery goes to an empty page
<kenvandine> mzanetti, np
<kenvandine> i haven't fixed it though :)
<dpm> mzanetti, I think we'll need to test that once it's done anyway, and I'd like to give it to Lucas to look at. We still need to sort out the reminders workflow (i.e. we still don't know what to do with the "Add reminder" button)
<dpm> but having an initial design should help
<mzanetti> ok
<kenvandine> confirmed, i see the same thing when trying to set the wallpaper
<nik90> bfiller: I tested the MP  https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-016/
<nik90> bfiller: Do you want me to test the PPA as well?
<kenvandine> bfiller, Elleo: not sure how eventView could be null there, weird
<kenvandine> but it is happening when the selected tab changes
<xhoch3> dpm, I have pushed my current state to github: https://github.com/cybercatalyst/ubuntu-phone-native-template
<xhoch3> maybe something obvious is missing
<xhoch3> I didn't integrate the uic, I simply ran uic mainwindow.ui > ui_mainwindow.h
<dpm> xhoch3, ok. I'll see if I can have a look later on, I'm trying to finish off something else
<xhoch3> ok ok, I am trying on meanwhile, np
<rickspencer3> hi
<rickspencer3> does anyone know if there are any restrictions on a docId string in u1db?
<rickspencer3> for example,woudl this work?
<rickspencer3> docId: '13_38.87_-77.045'
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, sorry, i have no idea
<kenvandine> does anyone know where StateSaver saves stuff?
<jdstrand> popey: hey, do you know the author of 2048Native? it is nice! :)
<rpadovani> dpm, mzanetti I'm back, I'm a bit lost, what there are to do?
<mzanetti> rpadovani: I'm still fighting with that reminders delegate :D
<rpadovani> mzanetti, good luck :-)
<dpm> rpadovani, did you find a way to smooth the shadow gradient?
<bfiller> nik90: it's all working for you?
<rpadovani> dpm, ah, right. No, I try it now
<kenvandine> bfiller, i think using StateSaver to save the selected tab index in gallery is causing problems
<kenvandine> bfiller, is that by change part of the problem you mentioned with switching to the events view that was being worked on?
<kenvandine> s/change/chance/
<bfiller> kenvandine: think that is a new bug unrelated
<kenvandine> i'm suspecting everything is fine until it saves some unexpected state
<bfiller> kenvandine: sounds like a regression
<kenvandine> then it breaks picking, because it tries to restore the tab
<kenvandine> but it doesn't look like any of that code has changed recently
<nik90> bfiller: the mp worked properly for me
<kenvandine> basically it always switches to the albums tab after picking begins
<kenvandine> which leavesSelectionMode
<bfiller> nik90: if you don't mind installing from the ppa and trying again that would be great
<kenvandine> but... it wasn't doing it until i got myself in some weird state :)
<popey> jdstrand: good isnt it!?
<jdstrand> popey: yes! I really liked the other one, but it would flicker a bit. my son kept reminding me that it is better on android :)
<jdstrand> popey: now I can stick it to him :P
<kenvandine> jdstrand, bah!
<popey> haha
<kenvandine> haha
<jdstrand> we have a good relationship that way :)
<kenvandine> does anyone know where StateSaver saves state?  i want to figure out what tab it has saved
<jdstrand> seriously though-- it is very nice. I found the theme toggle ingenious too
<jdstrand> kenvandine: btw, your pathwind is very cool. I really dig the graphics :)
<jdstrand> kenvandine: you might be interested in bug #1288742
<kenvandine> oh....
<nik90> bfiller: sure
<zyga> dpm: thanks! :-)
<dpm> np, sorry I cannot help more :/
<dpm> mzanetti, that crash you saw with online accounts... when did it happen? I've just had a crash after the first use - having set the account in Online Accounts and then selecting the app. It started fetching notes for less than a sec and it crashed
<mzanetti> dpm: the one I see happens every time you close the app... you won't really notice without watching debug output, but we're not cleanly shutting down.
<dpm> oh I see
<xhoch3> dpm, I have it working
<xhoch3> it looks ok
<xhoch3> I had to chmod +x it though
<mzanetti> dpm: ok... can you please give it another try?
<mzanetti> dpm: the animation is still funky sometimes. but I'm giving up on that for now
<t1mp> ahayzen_: sorry I didn't have time for your MR
<ahayzen_> t1mp, no worries just wanted to know if i need to do anything to help it move along or just be patient ;)
<t1mp> ahayzen_: I thought the MouseArea should already block events from going through...
<ahayzen_> t1mp, seems that scroll events are being leaked somehow?
<t1mp> ahayzen_: zsombi was doing a lot with the events and he wrote the InverseMouseArea, perhaps it is best if you ask him tomorrow if he can review?
<ahayzen_> t1mp, ok thanks will do :)
<kenvandine> bfiller, can you try to reproduce this?  go to events, select a photo to view then click back on the toolbar
<kenvandine> bfiller, does that take you to events or albums?
<xhoch3> http://www.pic-upload.de/view-23136307/CAM00319.jpg.html
<xhoch3> http://www.pic-upload.de/view-23136309/CAM00320.jpg.html
<rpadovani> dpm, could you give a try please?
<rpadovani> https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/reminders-app/little-fixes-new-design/+merge/218856
<rpadovani> I changed black with #383838, so is smoother now. I tried also other options, but no one convinces me. So I think this is best solution
<xhoch3> other than the fact that I have graphical glitches it works fine
<dpm> mzanetti, rpadovani, will test your branches now, thanks!
<dpm> rpadovani, I'm not sure I'm convinced yet, but let's leave it like this for now to get the new design landed, and we can look at the small details later. Thanks a lot for this though, I think these small details really make a difference!
<rpadovani> dpm, if you want you can try with other colors
<rpadovani> dpm, I'm not able to change the shape of gradient
<dpm> ok, yeah, no worries, I might have a play with it myself
<rpadovani> dpm, ok thanks :-) This evening I give some time to my LoCo, but if you need something feel free to ping me :-)
<dpm> thanks a lot rpadovani!
<dpm> mzanetti, works really well! however, I've still got the issue with the top header section appearing offset from the top the first time I switch to the Reminders tab, and that was with 4 reminders now, not 3 :-)
<dmiller309> In Qt C++, if I have a QTemporaryFile that I setAutoremove(false) and move out of the temporary directory, does that file become just like any permanent file?
<dmiller309> I want to download data to a temp file and move it into the user's directory when it's done, but I don't know if I can just move the temp file, or if I have to copy all the data out.
<dmiller309> Whatever, I'll just copy the data out of the temp file. Nobody's going to notice the performance difference.
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-05-09
<Elleo> kenvandine: haven't seen that before, will have a poke at it tomorrow and see if I can reproduce it
<boren> Can anyone do apt-get update on Touch?
<zsombi> nik90: ping
<zsombi> nik90: here's the layouts visibility related bug fix: https://code.launchpad.net/~zsombi/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/layouts-visibility/+merge/218916
<zsombi> nik90: pls have a test round with it
<Aki-Thinkpad> Morning almost all
<dholbach> good morning
<justCarakas> Good morning
<popey> zbenjamin: you about? I'd love to figure out why I get this when I open qtc and start a brand new project.. paste.ubuntu.com/7420112/
<popey> the bit at the top happens when I open qtc
<dpm> popey, I had a problem with the chroot a couple of days ago. I can't help with the rest of errors, but running the chroot command at the top gave me more context as to why it was failing (missing python3 installation in my case), perhaps that might help?
<popey> dpm: which command?
<popey> the schroot one?
<dpm> popey, the one on line 4
<dpm> yes
<popey> it just echos the lines 1-3 to me
<dpm> actually, on line 2 it seems you've got a stale chroot?
<dpm> or a stale chroot session
<popey> stale as in not updated?
<popey> i have a build target in qtc
 * popey presses "update"
<zbenjamin> popey: check your mount output, is the chroot still shown as mounted?
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7420150/ doesnt look like it
<zbenjamin> popey: weird, did you delete and recreate the chroot when you had that error before?
<popey> i deleted them, yes.
<popey> re-created a click target in qtc yesterday
<popey> ahhh, overlayfs is a kernel thing.. right?
<popey> I am running an upstream kernel, not an ubuntu kernel
<popey> due to intel video driver being made out of grass-cuttings and dogshit.
 * popey reboots back to an ubuntu kernel to see if that makes a difference, guess we have patches that I am not using right now.
<zbenjamin> popey: that could be+
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday, and happy Lost Sock Memorial Day! :-D
<popey> well.. that was a lesson learned!
<popey> rebooted into ubuntu kernel and started sdk, now I get this zbenjamin /usr/share/qtcreator/ubuntu/scripts/qtc_chroot_cmake2: line 19: CLICK_SDK_ARCH: Need to set CLICK_SDK_ARCH non-empty
<popey> which is certainly good progress!
<zbenjamin> popey: that one can be ignored
<popey> \o/
<zbenjamin> popey: its somewhere in the initialization process where QtC seems to miss a env var. I need to investigate more but it still works so its a minor issue
<popey> ok
<popey> zbenjamin: ok, how about all this gubbins when I create a project? paste.ubuntu.com/7420207/
<zbenjamin> popey: thats qmlplugindump. Its not from us
<zbenjamin> popey: thats the process that tries to read information from shared libraries so they can be used in the qml sourcecode completion and highlighting
<zbenjamin> popey: for example if you register a new type from a qml c++ plugin, qmlplugindump will read the informations and tell the QtC editor the types and properties exported by a shlib
<popey> seems its looking for a file that doesn't exist
<popey>  /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/qml/CordovaUbuntu.2.8/typelist.qml doesn't exist on my system
<popey>  /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/qml/CordovaUbuntu.2.8 does
<popey> zbenjamin: managed to build my app and run on device, so it all seems to be working now, thank you!
<zbenjamin> popey: np
<justCarakas> JamesTait: nice followup greeting :p
<JamesTait> justCarakas, I thought so! ;)
<dpm> morning oSoMoN_ - we're using UbuntuWebView in the Reminders app to display HTML from Evernote (well, it's their own XHTML format called ENML). One thing I've noticed is that the standard font sizes are tiny when we load the notes. Here's an example: http://i.imgur.com/114l3Oj.png - so if I create a note on the web at sandbox.evernote.com, the default size is 11. When I load that note in Reminders, it's not very readable, as it's really small
<dpm> how do you deal with this in UbuntuWebView? Can e.g. a scaling factor be applied for display?
<oSoMoN_> dpm, we discussed this yesterday with mzanetti and rpadovani, there is a way to set the default font size on a webview using the preferences
<oSoMoN_> dpm, it might not fully work with the qtwebkit-based webview, but it definitely does with the new one based on oxide
<dpm> oSoMoN_, ah, cool how does this override the sizes set in the original document?
<dpm> i.e. if I've got a mixture of sizes in my original doc
<oSoMoN_> dpm, it won’t, that’s the default size for when no size is explicitly specified
<dpm> oh, I see
<oSoMoN_> dpm, note that if you switch to the new webview based on oxide, I believe the default zoom factor is larger, and it may automatically fix the issue you’re seeing without the need for any explicit setting
<dpm> awesome!
<dpm> oSoMoN, so what's needed for the switch? Do we need any particular dependencies? I.e. will it work in trusty or does it have to be utopic?
<dpm> it'd be nice for it to work in trusty, so that we can test it on the desktop too while developing
<oSoMoN> dpm, it will work in trusty, (almost) all you need to do is change the import of Ubuntu.Components.Extras.Browser from 0.1 to 0.2 (and you may need a few minor adaptations depending of how much you rely on QtWebKit specifics)
<dpm> oSoMoN, IIRC, we don't do much with it other than displaying the notes, I don't think we rely on any webkit specifics
<oSoMoN> excellent, so trying it will only be a matter of updating the version on the import line
<dpm> I'll give it a go
<oSoMoN> dpm, where can I check out the code of the app, out of curiosity?
<dpm> oSoMoN, lp:reminders-app - any feedback/MPs to improve how we display the notes with UbuntuWebView welcome :)
<dpm> oSoMoN_, is there a setting for font family that works equally the same as the default size? I.e. can I set the font to be 'Ubuntu' by default and it will be used for display if no font is specified?
<dpm> that'd be essentially the MP rpadovani sent yesterday, I just want to understand whether it does that already ^
<oSoMoN> dpm, yes, I also explained rpadovani and mzanetti how to do that yesterday
<dpm> excellent, thanks!
<dpm> rpadovani, mzanetti, I believe the new design looks good enough to land. This will give us something to test and iterate on small polish details. What do you think? Is there anything big that still needs looking at before you're comfortable with landing it?
<mzanetti> dpm: once you've approved the new-reminders-design branch (I'm a bit lost with the initial offset) we need to do a test of the whole new-design branch.
<mzanetti> dpm: if happy with it, we're good to go
<mzanetti> dpm: I don't think anything big is still missing
<dpm> mzanetti, yeah, I saw your comment on the MP, that's what prompted me to give it a go. If the offset is a Qt issue, I wouldn't want the whole new design to block on it
<dpm> so let me approve the reminders branch
<mzanetti> dpm: well, I haven't really tracked it down so I'm not 100% sure its an issue in qt. but given that my code doesn't do any positioning really, I suspect that
<dpm> ok
<dpm> mzanetti, ok, top-approved
<mzanetti> dpm: ok... I'll merge it
<dpm> mzanetti, while you're at manually merging, would you mind having a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/reminders-app/little-fixes-new-design/+merge/218856 and merging it too if you think everything's ok?
<mzanetti> ok
<dpm> mzanetti, thanks. Shall we set https://code.launchpad.net/~reminders-app-dev/reminders-app/new-design/+merge/218341 as "Needs review" as the next step?
<mzanetti> dpm: yes
<dpm> \o/
<dpm> mzanetti, also a quick heads up that qtdeclarative5-quicklayouts-plugin is already on a promoted image (#17)
<mzanetti> dpm: awesome :D
<dpm> so pending review, there's nothing else blocking this for landing :)
<dpm> mzanetti, I think once that's landed, the next steps will be polish, and the next big feature requests will be RTF and tags. I remember we discussed RTF a while ago and we left it for later. Was it because of any particular blocker, or just because it was a non-trivial job and there were other more important things to do?
<mzanetti> dpm: the latter
<dpm> ok, glad to hear that, thanks :)
<mzanetti> dpm: just found out that if I don't set the size on the delegates, the issue isn't happening :/
<mzanetti> the one with the offset
<mzanetti> obviously we need to set the size to follow the design
<dpm> hm
<mzanetti> dpm: even weirder: if i don't set the size its fine, if I set it to 6 gus, which is the same as the default, it happens again
<dpm> weird
<dpm> mzanetti, another quick question: I noticed that the new refresh action works well and refreshes the list of notes. But it doesn't refresh their content. Is there a way, when I click on a note to view it, to check if there have been changes done externally and load it if there have been? So I'm trying to see if there is a compromise between refreshing the note upon each load of the page and using the cached version
<dpm> I'm guessing we don't want just the content of _all_ notes to be refreshed when we press the refresh button, as that might take a while with a long list of notes?
<mzanetti> dpm: the note content is refreshed each time a note is scrolled into the view and also when its opened
<mzanetti> dpm: I think thats fine
<dpm> mzanetti, it's not refreshed when it's opened, I just noticed that
<mzanetti> dpm: err. no. its not refreshed when scrolled into view. only if the content was empty
<mzanetti> dpm: huh... I'm sure it was at some point. let me check
<mzanetti> dpm: right... its only refreshed if it was empty too
<mzanetti> dpm: I guess we should refresh it each time we open it
<mzanetti> dpm: I'll propose a branch for it
<dpm> mzanetti, yeah, but that would decrease responsiveness if we load the note every time. I'm wondering if we can check the last modified date and only load it if it differs
<mzanetti> let me see
<dpm> cool, thanks
<mzanetti> dpm: not really... There is a timestamp propoerty in the note.. so I could do a fetchNote(), then compare if the timestamp matches and if not, do a fetchNoteContent()
<mzanetti> dpm: however, I'm not sure if thats any better than directly refreshing the content
<mzanetti> it would be better for notes with like a full MB of text... but that's a really rare case I think
<mzanetti> for small notes with just a few words It would make it a little worse actually
<dpm> mzanetti, I don't know. Having notes with images might well be a common case
<mzanetti> dpm: no... we don't refresh the images when refreshing the content
<dpm> ah, ok
<nik90> t1mp: ping
<mzanetti> dpm: all notes are always refreshed without images (and other attachments).
<nik90> Good morning everyone
<mzanetti> dpm: when we see an incoming note that has a new attachment we haven't cached yet, we'll fetch the note again including resources
<t1mp> nik90: hi
<nik90> t1mp: the new tab header icon ...is it possible to change the color?
<nik90> t1mp: the grey color looks weird on the clock app..let me share a screenshot
<nik90> t1mp: https://imgur.com/0CEhXUh
<dpm> mzanetti, that sounds good. So we'd just refresh the content (but not attachments) always when we open a note to view it, correct?
<mzanetti> dpm: yes
<t1mp> nik90: there is no property for the apps to change it
<t1mp> nik90: the header text automatically has the right color? I guess using that color would work
<t1mp> nik90: can you create a bug for that, and also add it to the ubuntu-ui-toolkit and ubuntu-ux projects? I'll discuss the correct coloring with a designer then
<nik90> t1mp: indeed..it should take the color of the header text at least ...which would be white
<nik90> t1mp: sure..will do
<dpm> mzanetti, sounds great to me. I'm wondering if we should also then add a refresh button on a single note view that refreshes the cached attachments too. This way we'd allow the user to refresh the attachments too on demand, without sacrificing overall responsiveness. Otherwise, there wouldn't be a way for users to refresh their images other than restarting the app. What do you think?
<mzanetti> dpm: if an image changes it gets a new hash and won't match our cached version any more
<mzanetti> so it'll be automatically refreshed when the note refreshes
<dpm> mzanetti, but you said that we're not refreshing attachments?
<mzanetti> dpm: I said that if we get a note update and find an attachment in there which we haven't cached, we'll update that
<mzanetti> dpm: a changed image is the same as a deleted image and a new image
<dpm> aha
<dpm> gotcha, that sounds quite good
<nik90> t1mp: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ux/+bug/1317816
<nik90> zsombi: testing your branch now
<t1mp> nik90: thanks
<dpm> mzanetti, ok, filed https://bugs.launchpad.net/reminders-app/+bug/1317819 for that, let me know if it contains enough info
<dpm> popey, would you happen to know who to poke to bring the bug bot back to life in this channel?
<mzanetti> dpm: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/reminders-app/refresh-note-on-view/+merge/218951
<nik90> zsombi: hey so on testing your layout branch, the visibility issue is fixed (yay)...however I noticed that when switching from a conditional layout to the default layout, the elements in the default layout are no positioned in the same order they were as defined in the code.
<zsombi> nik90: ok, so the parenting order is not the same...
<nik90> zsombi: yup
<zsombi> nik90: good. beside that, could you also check this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1298886
<zsombi> nik90: I mean the fix branch for that...
<nik90> zsombi: sure
<zsombi> nik90: I'll check what can I do about the children order
<nik90> ok
<popey> dpm: yes
<nik90> zsombi: This issue seems to be fixed as well with your MP. I tested it on the sample code I attached in the bug report
<zsombi> nik90: me too, just wanted to know whether you can see the same as me ;)
<nik90> zsombi: :)
<zsombi> nik90: so, the only thing is to restore the children order
<zsombi> nik90: and that's a bit tricky, but doable
<nik90> zsombi: yup
<nik90> zsombi: yay I can now finish flashback's convergence to tablet
<zsombi> nik90: as the time an item is restored to its original parent, its former neighbors may still not be restored yet
<zsombi> nik90 :)
<nik90> t1mp: erm I found a bug with pagestacks. this is also reproducible on the phone and may be causing the clock app AP tests to fail.
<nik90> t1mp: with the old headers, in the clock app, when I go to the add alarm page by pushing a page into the pagestack, when I press back it does not return to the original Alarm tab. But instead it returns to the clock tab
<nik90> t1mp: so Clock Tab -> Alarm Tab -> Push Page to go into Add Alarm Page -> Press Back Button -> Returns to the Clock Tab
<nik90> t1mp: this bug is not happening with the new headers
<nik90> zsombi: In the Alarms API, it is mentioned that the sound property takes a url. Is this the file path to the ringtone?
<zsombi> nik90: that supposed to be, however that particular field has not been agreed 100% yet... we should check with renato/charles on what attachments can be stored there
<nik90> zsombi: ok..I just talked to popey about this. I will be adding a ringtones field in the add alarm page so that a user can choose a ringtone per alarm if he wants to
<zsombi> nik90: good. if you see something not working, then we should rise a bug against the whole chain
<nik90> zsombi: I will check with renato/charles in the evening about this. So as of now, the SDK expects a file path url. I will see what charles/renato expects there
<zsombi> nik90: the SDK does not expect anything, it passes whatever it gets to QtOrganizer
<nik90> zsombi: ah ok
<t1mp> nik90: is it this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1316736
<nik90> t1mp: yup that's the bug
<nik90> t1mp: can we raise its priority since it is causing all my alarms tests to fail essentially blocking code merges
<t1mp> nik90: I didn't realize that it happens with the old tabs only.. that's a regression
<t1mp> yes
<nik90> thnx
<mihir> popey: my almost all branches are about to merge
<mihir> popey: just left with kunal's input on last limit functionality , rest are done.
<mihir> will pick any high priority bug and will work on that stuff now.
<popey> mihir: great news!
<Mirv> popey: I don't know if you've been in discussions with the developer who had the keymap problem, but earlier this I copied the fix also to trusty SDK PPA users (already in utopic)
<Mirv> this week
<t1mp> nik90: are you still around?
<nik90> t1mp: yeah
<popey> Mirv: I dont recall who that was
<t1mp> nik90: I have a branch that I believe fixes the pagestack/tabs bug :) I'm creating an MR now
<nik90> t1mp: nice. I will test it once I have the MR link
<t1mp> nik90: https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/popToTabs/+merge/218971
<t1mp> mhall119: ^ that fixes https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1316736
<nik90> t1mp: yup that fixes the issue
<t1mp> hurray :)
<nik90> t1mp: btw, the tab drawer..sometimes it says 4 tabs underneath the icon, and sometimes it doesn't.
<t1mp> kalikiana_: do you have time for a review? https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/popToTabs/+merge/218971
<nik90> t1mp: When is it supposed to show the text and vice versa?
<t1mp> nik90: the initial version had text, but in newer versions where you also have actions in the header, I removed the text because it looked too cluttered
<ahayzen> zsombi, ping
<nik90> t1mp: ah ok..looks much better without the text
<zsombi> ahayzen: pong
<t1mp> nik90: I still need to find a designer to discuss the final looks with, but for the moment I just tweaked it the way I thought looks better
<ahayzen> zsombi, when you get a moment could you have a look at this MP, Tim said you would likely be best for review as you have been doing alot with events and wrote the InverseMouseArea, thanks. https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/fix-1315775/+merge/218206
<nik90> t1mp: https://imgur.com/HVBoKWp
<t1mp> nik90: yeah, until I get official designs it will simply look the way I like it :)
<nik90> t1mp: heheh...we got the POWER!
<t1mp> :)
<t1mp> nik90: for now... ;)
<kalikiana_> t1mp: not really right now, preferrably pass it to somebody else
<zsombi> ahayzen: ah, nice catch!!!
<t1mp> kalikiana_: okay
<t1mp> zsombi: can you review this? https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/popToTabs/+merge/218971 it fixes a regression
<ahayzen> zsombi, thanks :)
<t1mp> nik90: ^ probably it helps if you comment there that you tested and it works :)
<nik90> t1mp: sure
<zsombi> t1mp: ahayzen: we ned to run CI on the https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/fix-1315775/+merge/218206
<ahayzen> zsombi, i don't have permission to run that right?
<zsombi> ahayzen, no, I already asked for it in #ubuntu-ci-eng
<ahayzen> zsombi, cool thanks :)
<zsombi> t1mp: I'm in the middle of some heavy Layouts change, I'll get that MR reviewed once I'm done with that... and that may not be this week, so if you need it faster, pls go ask Kaleo
<t1mp> zsombi: ok
<zsombi> t1mp: thx
<rpadovani> dpm, mzanetti some beatiful news this morning :-)
<mzanetti> rpadovani: which is?
<rpadovani> mzanetti, that new design is ready :-)
<mzanetti> ah, yeah :)
<mzanetti> rpadovani: well done btw
<rpadovani> mzanetti, thanks, you too :-)
<mzanetti> rpadovani: regarding the gradient: I think its smoother if you make it from 0 to 1 instead of 0.9 to 1
<rpadovani> mzanetti, so I need two rectangle, one with rotation of 90 and one with rotation of 270?
<mzanetti> rpadovani: yeah
<rpadovani> mzanetti, isn't too expensive for phone hardware?
<mzanetti> rpadovani: should be ok still... but you're right... always try to keep items in delegates to a minimum
<mzanetti> rpadovani: but that one added gradient shouldn't make it much worse
<rpadovani> mzanetti, k, I'll do some test in next hours
<dpm> rpadovani, indeed, I think we should be able to land it today, what do you think? I'd like to do a bit of dogfooding, but overall it looks and feels great!
<rpadovani> dpm, I think is ready, some little details (like gradient in image) aren't perfect yet, but we can fix them after the land :-)
<dpm> indeed, that's the idea, this is the initial iteration, and we can do polish later
<dpm> I'd also like to have it in the store for Lucas to test it and give us his feedback
<rpadovani> sounds good to me
<popey> dpm: if you want me to trigger a click package on jenkins, just say, and I'll test locally then ask balloons to upload to the store
<dpm> awesome, thanks popey. Right now Jenkins is failing for an unknown reason on Reminders, I've been waiting for a vanguard to be on -ci-eng to poke someone about it
<nik90> popey: btw, with the switch to the new framework, we are deciding to no longer trusty? I am asking since then the switch to the new tab headers wouldn't need any backwards compatibility code
<nik90> support trusty*
<popey> nik90: it would be good if we could support trusty so the desktop ppa works
<nik90> popey: no I meant on the phone
<popey> on phone, no
<nik90> popey: on the desktop, things will work as long as the user has the SDK PPA added
<mzanetti> dpm: fixed
<mzanetti> mhall119: hey, tagger should now work again. thanks again for letting me know
<dpm> man, you guys are quick!
<rpadovani> dpm, https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/reminders-app/1316950/+merge/218829/comments/522046
<rpadovani> what's the problem?
<nik90> t1mp: What is the recommended method to hide a toolbar button? Currently I am setting the visibility property of a toolbar button to false to hide it. However that doesn't seem to work with the new headers. Regression or am I doing it wrong?
<dpm> rpadovani, I don't know, I asked on #ubuntu-ci-eng a few minutes ago, they're looking into it
<mzanetti> dpm: its really taking shape now :)
<dpm> mzanetti, indeed, I've now got a bunch of notes with images from testing, and it looks like it's scaling well (and looking awesome) for something that's closer to daily use
<rpadovani> dpm, thanks!
<renato> dpm, could you help me reviewing this MR: https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/sync-monitor/i18n/+merge/215943
<dpm> renato, sure, give me a few minutes and I can review
<renato> thanks
<dpm> rpadovani, the job on your MP is running now, we should have a new Jenkins result, hopefully positive :) soon
<rpadovani> \o/
<t1mp> nik90: it doesn't work at the moment
<t1mp> nik90: it should be Action.visible, see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1316631
<nik90> t1mp: but when I use Action.visible, it says that "Action.visible is a DEPRECATED property. Use ActionItems to specify the representation of an Action."
<nik90> which is what made me concerned about using it
<t1mp> nik90: right. I added that as a point to be included in the Header API discussion https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1wUUKtPmRmwbUELC1BUB9l0VOAwS_zAPRSCqMopUxR1c/edit#
<t1mp> nik90: at the moment I don't see another way than to start using Action.visible again..
<nik90> t1mp: ok
<nik90> t1mp: I also noticed that if there is only 1 toolbar visible and then other 2 toolbar actions are hidden, it still shows a arrow just for one toolbar button
<t1mp> nik90: huh? how did you make the other 2 hidden?
<nik90> t1mp: using Action.visible
<nik90> t1mp: https://imgur.com/2K5iTjQ
<t1mp> nik90: ah yes
<t1mp> nik90: that's part of the bug. I'll work on that after I finish some other header improvements
<nik90> t1mp: ok
<t1mp> nik90: it will work correctly when the header is done. It is still work in progress now
<nik90> t1mp: np, I am just getting the clock app transition branch ready..I will wait for the header to be ready before merging
<t1mp> nik90: but keep reporting issues that you find. That's very useful :)
<nik90> :)
<dpm> renato, reviewed your MP. You might want to ask mhr3 or dobey too, who recently enabled i18n with CMake + C++ in scopes
<dpm> mzanetti, approved the refresh notes MP
<mzanetti> dpm: merged
<dpm> \o/
<mzanetti> dpm: please give the whole new-design branch another test.
<mzanetti> if happy, lets merge it
<dpm> mzanetti, yes, that was my plan
<mzanetti> otherwise let me know what to fix
<dpm> cool
<t1mp> artmello: I marked https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1317713 as a duplicate of a bug that I just fixed,
<t1mp> artmello: but I realized that your bug describes two bugs, so maybe the dupe is incorrect.
<t1mp> artmello: could you check/test if the first bug is the same as the second one?
<dpm> rpadovani, mzanetti, the refresh action in the toolbar works really well, so I'm happy we landed that. But I'm wondering if it might be better to move it out of the toolbar and trigger a refresh when the user pulls the list of notes from the top. With the new design, I've found myself unconciously pulling the list to do refreshes, although I know that the action is actually in the toolbar :) What do you think?
<mzanetti> dpm: +1 for the general idea
<mzanetti> dpm: don't have time for it right now
<dpm> mzanetti, that's cool, I just wanted to hear your thoughts
<dpm> I'm more interested in landing the new design right now than adding new features :)
<rpadovani> dpm +1, I could add this to the weekend to-do list, if I have time I can try :-)
<dpm> awesome
<dpm> thanks guys
<JoeyChan> Hello guys,  is it a duplicate bug ?   https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-rssreader-app/+bug/1317850
<dpm> hi JoeyChan, you might want to ask t1mp, he's the master of tabs! :-)
<JoeyChan> Thanks  dpm  :)
<JoeyChan> Hi t1mp,     r u already fix this ?     https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-rssreader-app/+bug/1317850
<dpm> JoeyChan, I've not been attending the RSS meetings for a while, how are you doing? And btw, thanks for pointing out the bug in translations from click packages :)
<JoeyChan> dpm   Now Shorts is very stable, no feature added since early this year,  we just fix bugs recently
<dpm> glad to hear it's very stable!
<JoeyChan> dpm   Alan told me that there won't be any design support for Shorts, but Roman and I have not enough experience about design
<JoeyChan> looking for some help from somewhere ...
<popey> JoeyChan: one thing you can do, is implement the new toolbar, as nik90 is doing for clock, and ahayzen has done for music.. they can probably point you to a simple code sample
<JoeyChan> popey    the new header ?  I saw it in G+
<popey> https://code.launchpad.net/~vthompson/music-app/use-sdk-back-button-take2/+merge/218534
<popey> I *think* that's it.
<popey> right ahayzen ?
<JoeyChan> wow,  does the new header land already ?
<JoeyChan> I am using Utopic r17
<popey> its in progress, but it's usable.
<popey> maybe try it, and see how it works with rssreader?
<popey> I suspect it might get interesting if you have a lot of tabs
<JoeyChan> sounds cool    lol
<ahayzen> popey, whts up?
 * ahayzen reads scrollback
<artmello> t1mp: I will test to see if its fixed. thx
<ahayzen> popey, yeah that mp makes the tabs use the drawer
<t1mp> artmello: great, thanks
<artmello> t1mp: I thin both bugs (BUG1/BUG2) are the same
<artmello> *think
<ahayzen> popey, we have another one that adds the toolbar item to the header (this one https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/music-app/search-toolbar-item/+merge/218614)
<popey> that will also be handy for JoeyChan, for adding the buttons
<JoeyChan> got it  :)
<nik90> popey: I updated the core apps blocker google doc with one for clock
<popey> thanks nik90
<ahayzen> popey, JoeyChan note we had to lock the toolbar to closed as we have a custom toolbar and did not want the old one showing over the top of ours in older images, you probably won't have to do this
<JoeyChan> ahayzen     Do u mean ... if the toolbar is unlocked, it will show up over the top ?
<ahayzen> JoeyChan, in older images without the new header stuff, the SDK toolbar would have been shown. We have a custom toolbar and do not want the SDK one to be shown... basically you probably don't need the opened: false locked: true in the ToolbarItem
<ahayzen> JoeyChan, just adding useDeprecatedToolbar: false to the mainView will probably be enough
<JoeyChan> ahayzen   Thanks,    I saw that in Music-app
<dpm> hi kenvandine, did you find out more yesterday about that bug whereby on loading a second image from the Gallery via content hub Reminders got stuck? Was it a bug in Gallery?
<ahayzen> JoeyChan, :) you'll probably need UITK staging to get the header items to work (instructions in the second mp on how to test/setup on desktop)
<JoeyChan> ahayzen   is it landed on Utopic (Phone)  ?
<ahayzen> JoeyChan, erm i'm not sure haven't checked recently, nik90 ?
<ahayzen> JoeyChan, i know the drawer for tabs had...but not sure about the toolbar items in header
<nik90> ahayzen, JoeyChan: The tab drawers part has landed
<nik90> the header actions hasn't
<JoeyChan> i c
<ahayzen> nik90, thanks
<JoeyChan> thanks  :)
<boren> Can anyone do apt-get update on Touch.
<ahayzen> JoeyChan, let us know if u need any more help
<JoeyChan> ahayzen    So how can I test the new header ?
<JoeyChan> add PPA  ?
<ahayzen> JoeyChan, i tested using the instructions under 'TESTING' on this mp https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/music-app/search-toolbar-item/+merge/218614
<nik90> JoeyChan: if you are on trusty, you need the SDK PPA
<dpm> mzanetti, rpadovani, approved the new design branch, it's looking fantastic, I'll let you guys do the honours and top-approve ;)
<ahayzen> nik90, does the SDK PPA have the staging changes though, cause i had to build it from staging to test the toolbar items in header
<mzanetti> :D
<mzanetti> rpadovani: go ahead if you whish
<nik90> ahayzen: the PPA doesn't have the staging changes..you are right
<nik90> ahayzen: I thought JoeyChan wanted the new header
<JoeyChan> nik90     How about phone ?  I am using Utopic r17
<ahayzen> JoeyChan, i don't think either have staging changes yet right nik90 ?
<nik90> JoeyChan: on the phone, r17 should have the new header but *NOT* the header actions
<rpadovani> mzanetti, all for you, my Jedi (QML) Master
<ahayzen> yeah
<nik90> what ahayzen said ^
<nik90> JoeyChan: Basically the new header actions are in staging..so not available on desktop or phone
<ahayzen> JoeyChan, setting up staging on the desktop is quite easily thankfully
<mzanetti> dpm: the missing separator in reminders happens if you mark one as done... I think renato has an upcoming fix for that in the component
<dpm> mzanetti, ah, good to know, thanks
<JoeyChan> ahayzen  So I only need is add the SDK PPA on trusty(desktop)  ?
<ahayzen> JoeyChan, depends wht u want to do, adding the SDK PPA will bring you up to pretty much the same as the utopic image SDK
<ahayzen> JoeyChan, but if you branch and build the staging then you get the latest and greatest
<JoeyChan> ahayzen  DO u mean download the source code then make install ?
<ahayzen> JoeyChan, something like this would work for the music-app http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7421680/
<ahayzen> JoeyChan, i doesn't replace the installed version of the SDK and is only for that session of the terminal
<ahayzen> *it doesn't
<JoeyChan> ahayzen     wow thanks about that  :)      will have a test
<ahayzen> JoeyChan, yeah t 1mp gave it to me pretty useful :)
<kenvandine> dpm, yeah, maybe a regression in the sdk https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gallery-app/+bug/1317713
<rpadovani> dpm, could you give a try to https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/reminders-app/betterGradient/+merge/219003 please?
<rpadovani> I don't know if is enough as improvement, but it's an attempt
<dpm> kenvandine, ah, thanks a lot for following that up
<dpm> rpadovani, cool, testing now. Also, you know the bugfix you did for font family to be 'Ubuntu' by default? If you've got a minute, do you think you could do the same with setting the default font size?
<rpadovani> dpm, I tried it yesterday but experimental.preferences.defaultFontSize didn't work, but I didn't investigate much more. I can take a look, but I promise nothing
<dpm> rpadovani, no worries, thanks!
<kenvandine> dpm, no problem
<dpm> rpadovani, looks great to me now, nice work! Are you still concerned about the performance, though?
<rpadovani> dpm, dunno, I don't tried it on device, but I think on mako should works well
<dpm> bbiab, really late lunch :)
<dpm> popey, I think when the next reminders branches land in trunk we should be good to go for a store upload, but let's sync later on if you've got time
<popey> I'll be around dpm, just ping me
<dpm> rpadovani, could you perhaps remove the prerequisite branch from https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/reminders-app/betterGradient/+merge/219005 and do an empty commit? I'm not sure what's happened with the diff after the new-design branch landed. I've tested the branch, but I'd prefer to see a diff before top-approving
<dpm> I'm hoping that the commit might trigger an update to the diff
<rpadovani> dpm, mh, strange, I do it now
<rpadovani> dpm, well, now diff works :-) https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/reminders-app/betterGradient/+merge/219015
<dpm> aha!
<dpm> balloons, nik90, would you be happy to go with the suggestion here? -> https://code.launchpad.net/~popey/ubuntu-clock-app/fix-1315318/+merge/218067
<dpm> also balloons, I guess this branch can be marked as Rejected as superseded by elopio's new test branches for Reminders? -> https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/reminders-app/oauth-ap/+merge/204107
<dpm> popey, ok, I think we're good to go with Reminders' new design, could you trigger a click build from the latest trunk (r131)?
<popey> yup
<dpm> \o/
<popey> building r131 now
<nik90> dpm: yes
<balloons> dpm, yes my old branch can be rejected
<nik90> dpm: for that MP, jenkins wont merge it though..will balloons force it?
<balloons> dpm, right we would have to force it
<dpm> how do we force it? Do we ask nicely?
<nik90> dpm: well balloons does his magic and then jenkins listens :)
<dpm> aaah, that's how he works! :-)
<balloons> lol
<popey> looking forward to writing next weeks core apps update
<popey> it's going to be a monster
<popey> s/next/this/
<dpm> indeed!
<dpm> popey, and wait until you see the new reminders design :)
<popey> just pushed to my phone
<dpm> cool :)
<popey> it says no notes
<popey> but i have it setup to my sandbox account
<popey> and i can't add an evernote account on my flo
<popey> the online accounts plugin dies
<dpm> hm, does it show an activity indicator? Can you use the new Refresh button in the toolbar? Do you actually have notes (sorry, obvious question, but had to ask)?
<popey> i refreshed, and yes i have notes
 * popey reboots phone to start again
<dpm> on another subject popey, renato, I don't seem to be able to run Calendar on my trusty desktop. Am I missing any EDS fixes or something? This is what I'm getting -> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7422308/
<popey> dpm: i have seen that before, uncheck your google accounts in online accounts and see if you can open it
<popey> then try and re-enable them
<dpm> ok
<popey> rebooted phone, i do have an evernote account setup, and see no notes
<popey> refresh does nothing
<nik90> t1mp: I thought I saw a MP by bzoltan which merged the new header actions into trunk...Did it get merged?
<popey> dpm: paste.ubuntu.com/7422329/
<popey> dpm: will try removing evernote account and re-adding
<t1mp> nik90: I think it landed half an hour ago
<nik90> t1mp: awesome..when will the next landing take place? the one with the critical pagestack bug
<t1mp> nik90: we will start it Monday
<nik90> t1mp: ok
<dpm> mzanetti, any ideas why popey cannot get Reminders to work on his device? Seems to be something related to online accounts: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7422329/
<popey> dpm: what image you on? mine are #19
<t1mp> nik90: that fix just landed in our staging
<nik90> t1mp: yeah I noticed
<popey> dpm: the online accounts system is broken completely - i can't add a twitter account
<dpm> popey, I'm on #17
<rpadovani> dpm, popey I'm bootstraping a device, hope to give a try in ~15 minutes
<popey> try adding any account in online accounts
<popey> i cant add _anything_
<dpm> popey I did already for Evernote and it worked, but let me try another one
<popey> on #19?
<dpm> popey, I'm still on #17
<popey> people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/19.changes
<popey> libonline-accounts-client1:armhf from 0.3+14.04.20140328-0ubuntu3 to 0.3+14.10.20140506.1-0ubuntu1
<popey> bet that broke it
<popey> ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts from 0.3+14.04.20140328-0ubuntu3 to 0.3+14.10.20140506.1-0ubuntu1
<popey> or that ☻
<popey> mardy: ^
<dpm> popey, ok, then it needs to be tested on #17 or #18, I guess. Do you have the link to the .click? I'll give it a go
<popey> dpm: http://popey.com/~alan/com.ubuntu.reminders_0.5.131_armhf.click
<popey> that link work?
<dpm> popey, thanks. It downloaded something, at least :)
 * popey files a bug
<dpm> bah, can't get Calendar to start at all, only if I disable online accounts :(
<popey> irritatingly this is a friday image so it's going to be broken over the weekend
<popey> dpm: try my ppa...
<dpm> oh, you managed to build all that stuff for trusty? awesome!
<popey> dpm: https://launchpad.net/~popey/+archive/qtpim add that ppa and upgrade, if it doesn't work then ppa-purge it again
<popey> yeah
<ogra_> popey, y'know ... there were dogfooders approving it :P
<popey> i didnt
<dpm> popey, will give it a go after Reminders
<popey> ok
<ogra_> dpm, did you see #ubuntu-devel ?  wrt reminders
<dpm> nope, looking now...
<rpadovani> popey, I can confirm your issues: only account I can add is the Ubuntu one, and I'm on a fresh installation :/
<dpm> rpadovani, on what image are you? This seems to have happened with #19, but it's ok with #17 (and I guess with #18 it's ok too)
<rpadovani> dpm #19
<nik90> balloons: looks like jenkins isn't listening to you
<dpm> rpadovani, mzanetti, so unfortunately, we'll have to postpone the upload with the new design to th store until Monday -> we'll need to fix this one first: https://bugs.launchpad.net/reminders-app/+bug/1317977
<dpm> rpadovani, mzanetti, in any case, perhaps it's better so, as it's not always the best idea to release on a Friday. Calling it a day now, thanks so much for the awesome awesome job in getting the app not only in shape, but also to land a full new design this week.
<rpadovani> :-)
<renato> dpm, I am not sure if the fix landed on trusty
<dpm> thanks renato, I'll test again from popey's backport PPA
<gerlowskija> How long does the emulator take to start the first time around?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-05-10
<hyphae> hello world
<DanChapman> Good Morning
<xhoch3> I have a simple Ubuntu Touch project that makes QtCreator crash when deploying on the device
<melodie> hi
<gerlowskija> I'm having some trouble getting the Music app to detect my music on my trusty desktop.  I think I have mediascanner running fine (see http://paste.ubuntu.com/7443279/).  Anyone have any suggestions?
<ahayzen_> gerlowskija, Hi, try running mediascanner-service ~/Music/
<ahayzen_> gerlowskija, that should scan you music folder then once finished run the app
<ahayzen_> gerlowskija, hmm but as you said it appears it is running? what happens when you run the command i gave you?
<gerlowskija> sorry ahayzen, I was away for a few minutes.  Thanks for the help; let me give it a shot.
<gerlowskija> It tries to detect a file I have in ~/Music, and reports that it's missing a GStreamer plugin.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/7443563/
<ahayzen_> gerlowskija, have you installed the gstreamer plugins for formats such as mp3?
<gerlowskija> No, I guess not.  Thought I'd apt-get'd them already, but I haven't.  Thanks ahayzen_
<ahayzen_> gerlowskija, installing gstreamer1.0-fluendo-mp3 and/or gstreamer1.0-plugins-ugly may resolve the issues
 * ahayzen_ tries to remember if the music-app on desktop uses gst1.0 or gst0.1
<gerlowskija> (After Installing 1.0, my mp3 is detected, so my guess is 1.0)
<ahayzen_> gerlowskija, cool thanks :)
<ahayzen_> gerlowskija, hopefully ur issues will be resolved now
<gerlowskija> Yep, it's detecting now, so I'm taken care of.  Thanks again!
<ahayzen_> gerlowskija, cool...until we move to mediascanner2 ;) lol
<ahayzen_> gerlowskija, hopefully tht will be a smooth transition :)
<gerlowskija> I'm sure I'll find a way to botch it anyways, and ask a similar question in a few months time : )
<ahayzen_> gerlowskija, haha no problem
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-05-11
<kongda_> Hello, I'd like to write an application to recognize three finger touch pad gesture on Ubuntu. Could anyone point me in the right direction? Are there any APIs available to recognize touch pad gestures? Thanks!
<lotuspsychje> kongda_: i found something here, not sure if that suits your question: http://askubuntu.com/questions/143952/are-there-other-gestures-for-the-synaptics-touchpad-besides-two-finger-scrolling
<kongda_> lotuspsychje: Thanks. I found this too. But if you take a look at the comments and touchegg homepage, it seems that touchegg has lots of compatibility issues. And it only support Ubuntu up to 12.10. According to its changelog, it has not been updated for more than two years. So I'm not sure if it's a good idea to use it. I think what I'm looking for is a general touchpad API provided by the Linux Kernel so that my applicatio
<kongda_> n will work for all Linux distribution, maybe?
<lotuspsychje> kongda_: not sure mate, im not really a dev
<ahayzen> ogra_, ping
<tej> hi
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-05-04
<liuxg> if a developer wants to use "libpoppler-dev" lib, however, it does not exist on our phone, how can a developer uses the lib for his development?
<DF__> any one here??
<DF__> any one here??
<dholbach> good morning
<akiva-ircnotwork> Hey all
<akiva-ircnotwork> I'm trying to run core apps on my desktop... keep getting this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10983265/
<akiva-ircnotwork> its actually been happening since I installed this version of Ubuntu. (15.04) -- whats the solution?
<akiva-ircnotwork> grrrr... this error is really holding me up here.
<akiva-ircnotwork> can anyone help?
<dholbach> zbenjamin, ^ do you know which issue akiva-ircnotwork is having?
<dholbach> akiva-ircnotwork, is this maybe something with cmake-extras or something like that?
<zbenjamin> dholbach: akiva-ircnotwork: maybe missing intltool in the chroot?
<akiva-ircnotwork> as in dependencies?
<zbenjamin> akiva-ircnotwork: aa, you try to run locally?
<zbenjamin> akiva-ircnotwork: do you locally have intltool installed?
<zbenjamin> apt-get install intltool
<akiva-ircnotwork> zbenjamin: I do
<akiva-ircnotwork> and this is trying to run on target: Desktop
<zbenjamin> akiva-ircnotwork: running  make manually (outside of qtc) creates the same error?
<akiva-ircnotwork> zbenjamin: sec
<zbenjamin> akiva-ircnotwork: it says "Died" i wonder if intltool crashes on your project for some reason
<akiva-ircnotwork> zbenjamin: ah good idea
<zbenjamin> akiva-ircnotwork: try  make VERBOSE=1
<akiva-ircnotwork> zbenjamin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10983631/
<zbenjamin> akiva-ircnotwork: wtf?
<zbenjamin> akiva-ircnotwork: you have no compiler installed? :D
<akiva-ircnotwork> o_o
<zbenjamin> apt-get install build-essential
<akiva-ircnotwork> zbenjamin: did that
<akiva-ircnotwork> no potato
<akiva-ircnotwork> this is technically 15.04 final beta... wonder if that did it...
<akiva-ircnotwork> I can build other projects, just not the core apps
<akiva-ircnotwork> I think its this bloody intltool that is mucking me up here
<akiva-ircnotwork> zbenjamin: ... okay I figured out the issue. Tell me if this is a bug
<akiva-ircnotwork> The folder I was downloading the core apps to was called "Core Apps". Having that space in that folder name, caused the error.
<zbenjamin> akiva-ircnotwork: omg, good find. Is it intltool thats crashing?
<akiva-ircnotwork> zbenjamin: It seems that way. I can't take credit for this though, http://askubuntu.com/questions/618047/in-15-04-ubuntu-sdk-make-is-failing-to-build-and-run-ubuntu-core-apps-for-the/618074#618074
<akiva-ircnotwork>    	flag 	 Died at /usr/bin/intltool-merge line 317. On that line the perl script opens a file. What could go wrong? Permissions? No. File does not exist? Why it doesn't exist? File name distorted somehow? Special characters? Maybe spaces. –
<zbenjamin> akiva-ircnotwork: i'd file a bug there https://bugs.launchpad.net/intltool
<akiva-ircnotwork> zbenjamin: thanks
<akiva-ircnotwork> will do
<akiva-ircnotwork> https://bugs.launchpad.net/intltool/+bug/1451417
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1451417 in intltool "intltool causes compiles to crash if parent folder names contain a space" [Undecided,New]
<dholbach> hey jdstrand, regarding https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/click-reviewers-tools/+bug/1449368 - shall we make framework policy version ubuntu-sdk-15.04 match security policy_version 1.3?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1449368 in click-reviewers-tools (Ubuntu) "Invalid framework "ubuntu-sdk-15.04"" [High,Confirmed]
<dholbach> jdstrand, is https://bugs.launchpad.net/developer-ubuntu-com/+bug/1451381 something we allow?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1451381 in Ubuntu App Developer site "Add tutorial on how to run a Linux command in an application" [Undecided,New]
<DF__> hi ho
<dpm> hey DanChapman, will you be around after the UOS plenary for a few questions on dekko translations?
<DanChapman> dpm hey! yes will be around for a little while
<dpm> DanChapman, cool, let's chat then, thanks!
<jdstrand> dholbach: it is not something we allow, by design
<dholbach> thought so
<jdstrand> dholbach: oh, reading the bug more carefully-- the bug actually says how to ship your own binary. that is of course allowed
<dholbach> mh
<jdstrand> dholbach: I think the bug is weirdly phrased. it sounds like how to run system binaries, but I think it is actually, how do I execute a binary I ship in my package
<dholbach> ok... so there's nothing special required to run the package's own binaries?
<jdstrand> not from a security policy pov
<dholbach> ok, thanks
<jdstrand> np
<dholbach> jdstrand, did you see the earlier message about the security policy version for the sdk-15.04 framework?
<johnpoison> hi guys! I'm trying to play with global menus for elementary OS, so I set up dbus service for com.canonical.AppMenu.Registrar . I've installed appmenu-qt, appmenu-qt5, unity-gtk3-module , unity-gtk2-module  packages.
<johnpoison> but looks like only qt apps calls methods for Registrar
<jdstrand> dholbach: no, not yet
<johnpoison> does anybody have some clues?
 * jdstrand reads
<dholbach> thanks jdstrand!
<akiva-thinkpad> popey: or balloons can you by chance move this: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1505/meeting/22455/sdk-with-autopilot-plugin/ back to the last day? I just need a bit more time to finish it.
<akiva-thinkpad> or mhall119 or dpm or ahayzen or dholbach or whoever? I need to split and get some sleep.
<balloons> akiva-thinkpad, I'll move it
<dholbach> I just rejoined
<dholbach> I don't know what you talked about
<dholbach> ok
<akiva-thinkpad> balloons: thanks. Everyone else can ignore that.
<balloons> akiva-thinkpad, bah, we've lost the slot. Are you really concerned about showing it tuesday?
<balloons> It's ok to not be finished
<akiva-thinkpad> balloons: yes. I'd like to get the locator finished
<balloons> the schedule is full; the last slot of thursday has been filled :-(
<akiva-thinkpad> balloons: hummmm maybe I can finish it tonight...
<balloons> akiva-thinkpad, I've put it back at the same time. Demo what you have, it'll be great :-)
<akiva-thinkpad> balloons: ;_;
<akiva-thinkpad> zbenjamin: do I have to subclass this: http://doc.qt.digia.com/qtcreator-extending/locator-ilocatorfilter.html
<akiva-thinkpad> ?
<zbenjamin> akiva-thinkpad: probably :D you need to check how other plugins hook into the locator
<akiva-thinkpad> bah... wish me luck. Do you have an example handy?
<akiva-thinkpad> I'd like to get this done by tomorrow afternoon.
<DF__> akiva
<DF__> do you know someting about mysql connection??
<DanChapman> dpm hey, what did you want to ask about translations?
<Orphis> Has anybody any experience cross compiling a 32bit native python module in amd64 ubuntu trusty?
<kalikiana> hmmm I wonder if that's a bug… lately the messaging indicator is never blue anymore even tho the led is blinking blue and I do have calls and texts
<kalikiana> it's a bit confusing
<ogra_> when was it blue ?
<ogra_> mine is usually green
<ogra_> (it actually is right now)
<kalikiana> ah, sorry, yes. I mixed it up with the led
<kalikiana> (why is that even different?)
<ogra_> i think simply because nobody ever touched the color settings of the led (if it has any)
<ogra_> it isnt green on vivid ...
<ogra_> not sure if thats a bug or wanted ... mpt might know
<mpt> Whatever has happened to Unity 7’s number badges … They’re too small to read now
<kalikiana> I'm on r202 vivd which I think is the latest (at least I see no updates atm)
<mpt> I’m on 14.04 where it goes blue
<ogra_> mpt, i guess kalikiana is referring to the phone :)
<mpt> Oh, r202, you’re talking Ubuntu Touch?
<mpt> right :)
<kalikiana> yep
<mpt> I don’t know, sorry
<kalikiana> though getting texts and calls on my laptop would also be neat ;-)
<kalikiana> notifications that is
<ogra_> you will !
<ogra_> convergence FTW !
<ogra_> :)
<mpt> 🔜
<kalikiana> :-D
<ahayzen> kalikiana, i've noticed the notification area goes solid white if you have notifications and grey if you don't but yeah on rtm it goes green
<ahayzen> ...not sure if that is by design or a bug though...
<mpt> If only there was some sort of specification where we could check the expected behavior…
<mpt> Hmm, the visual design link is a 404
<mpt> Ok, the interaction spec says: “The Notification indicator should only be visible when new/unread notifications are present.”
<mpt> And its wireframe shows it as green
<mpt> And it refers to “Notifications UX documentation” that I don’t have access to
<mpt> And today’s a holiday in the UK, so kalikiana, that’s all I can tell you today. I’ll ask tomorrow.
<jkb_> Hi. Can I call a page from a dialog, pop it again and then refocus the dialog?
<kalikiana> mpt: ah, okay, thanks. let's see tomorrow then, and I'll hold off on filing anything for now
<pmcgowan> ahayzen, new design fwiw
<ahayzen> pmcgowan, thanks :)
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-05-05
<trollixx> Hi. I've got several problems with my Qt 5 app on Ubuntu 14.04. It uses a global shortcut to hide/show window its window. The first problem occurs when window appears (after it's been hidden with a shortcut) and its global menu is missing.
<trollixx> Another bug is about widgets missing focus highlighting after window is shown again. For example, QLineEdit not showing focus higlight, while it is focused in fact and accepts user input.
<trollixx> I am building the app with Qt 5.2.1 which is provided by 14.04.
<trollixx> DE: Unity
<Mirv> trollixx: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/appmenu-qt5 is the place for global menu related bugs
<Mirv> trollixx: the latter one could be a Qt bug. we're already at Qt 5.4.1 within the phone development.
<trollixx> Mirv: hm, I haven't tried 5.4.1 on Ubuntu 14.04
<trollixx> I guess there's no PPA for end users...
<trollixx> This https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/appmenu-qt/+bug/775278 looks like my bug
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 775278 in appmenu-qt (Ubuntu) "Global menu disappearing on KDE Apps that minimize to tray" [High,Fix released]
<trollixx> But it was fixed long time ago
<trollixx> Mirv: Should I reopen the old bug or create a new one? It's so old, but looks exactly like my problem. The only difference I use app indicator instead of tray icon to hide app window.
<Mirv> trollixx: no, no 5.4.x PPA for 14.04 unfortunately. bug 775278 sounds like yours except that it's for 'appmenu-qt' ie Qt 4.
<ubot5> bug 775278 in appmenu-qt (Ubuntu) "Global menu disappearing on KDE Apps that minimize to tray" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/775278
<Mirv> trollixx: one can use Qt 5.4 inside the Ubuntu SDK emulator though, but the emulator is currently targetting phone only so it's not really an option..
<Mirv> trollixx: I've asked sil2100 to join here who has worked on appmenu-qt5, to ask whether he'd like the same bug to be reused or not
<Mirv> sil2100: just asking whether bug #775278 could be marked as affecting appmenu-qt5 too, or a new bug opened? trollixx is seeing a similar problem when using app indicator to hide/show an app
<ubot5> bug 775278 in appmenu-qt (Ubuntu) "Global menu disappearing on KDE Apps that minimize to tray" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/775278
<sil2100> hm, I would maybe create a new bug as this one is very old
<sil2100> And basically the codebase for appmenu and appmenu-qt5 is different
<Mirv> trollixx: ok, ^ so create a new bug, against appmenu-qt5
<sil2100> trollixx, Mirv: if you could give me the link to the new bug once it's created I would be grateful
<mivoligo> hi, anyone knows what happened  to https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.10/ ?
<dholbach> mivoligo, it moved to https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/apps/qml/sdk-14.10/
<dholbach> mhall119, ^ can we do a redirect maybe?
<mivoligo> dholbach: thanks, would be nice to have some redirection or something
<mivoligo> dholbach: mhall119: also links from here do not work: https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/apps/qml/api/
<dholbach> thanks mivoligo - do you think you can file a bug for this on https://bugs.launchpad.net/developer-ubuntu-com/+filebug?
<mivoligo> dholbach: yes
<mivoligo> dholbach: https://bugs.launchpad.net/developer-ubuntu-com/+bug/1451768
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1451768 in Ubuntu App Developer site "Links to API do not work" [Undecided,New]
<dholbach> thanks mivoligo!
<mhall119> dholbach: there should have been a redirect in place, let me check on it
<dholbach> thanks mhall119
<mhall119> mivoligo: I'm working on getting the old links working again, but for now you can still browse the new docs
<mivoligo> mhall119: thanks :)
<mivoligo> mhall119: btw, is there API for 15.04 somewhere?
<mhall119> mivoligo: not yet, it'll require another (smaller) update to the website to add those, hopefully after UOS
<mivoligo> mhall119: great :)
<mhall119> mivoligo: old links should work now
<mivoligo> mhall119: \o/
<mhall119> bzoltan: pmcgowan: new prettier API docs are now live! https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/apps/qml/current/
<bzoltan> mhall119: \o/ good job!
<ahayzen> mhall119, i just got this back "* Cannot join #ubuntu-uos-appdev-2 (Channel is invite only)" ?
<ahayzen> any ideas how to join it lol
<ahayzen> mhall119, oh no it works now ignore me :)
<mhall119> ahayzen: yeah, we've been fixing room names
<rickspencer3> zbenjamin, balloons so after updating to 15.04, autopilot stopped running
<rickspencer3> I get this error:
<rickspencer3>                             border.color: "black"
<rickspencer3> oopw
<rickspencer3> this error:
<rickspencer3> RuntimeError: Unable to find package 'flash.rickspencer3' in the click manifest.
<rickspencer3> I'd like to demo autopilot in 46 minutes, does this look familiar?
<balloons> rickspencer3, you should build your app before running
<balloons> presumably that's why it's looking for the click, when you want to run a local instance
<akiva-thinkpad> rickspencer3, i'll join you  :) considering I have written a plugin for it
<rickspencer3> balloons, I hit the build button, then ran  the run script and got the same error
<rickspencer3> I have run it on the device many times, so I assume that it has built a click package
<balloons> rickspencer3, does your app contain compiled code? I didn't think it did, but that's when I've seen that error. A bigger log would help, plus I can try locally if you give an lp branch
<rickspencer3> no it does not
<rickspencer3> balloons, https://code.launchpad.net/~rick-rickspencer3/+junk/flash2
<rickspencer3> balloons, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10990430/
<zbenjamin> i get : RuntimeError: Unable to instantiate any backends X11: UnicodeDecodeError('utf-8', b'\xc0\xa8\xb2\x14', 0, 1, 'invalid start byte')
<rickspencer3> zbenjamin, what does it all mean?
<zbenjamin> seems i cannot run any autopilot tests ....
<rickspencer3> this used to work fine
<rickspencer3> oh, autopilot in general is broken?
<rickspencer3> nice
<zbenjamin> hmm maybe related to that? https://bugs.launchpad.net/autopilot/+bug/1432700
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1432700 in autopilot (Ubuntu) "Autopilot3 on vivid desktop fails: "RuntimeError: Unable to instantiate any backends"" [Undecided,New]
<zbenjamin> rickspencer3: but you seem to not get that error
<rickspencer3> zbenjamin, am I dead in the water? is there way to run them in my emulator?
<rickspencer3> that I can learn and set up quickly?
<zbenjamin> rickspencer3: good question, i only ran them locally .. But afaik there is a way to run tests on a device.
<zbenjamin> balloons: ^^do you know how?
<balloons> sorry, pc crashed
<balloons> ok, so let me look at your code finally
<balloons> ok, so indeed it seems the error is simple. It's attempting to launch the click (because that's the default if it fails to find anything else)
<akiva-thinkpad> balloons, oh jeepers. I don't have a phone (ironically.), so I can't verify my youtube account, which means I can't create a hangout
<balloons> akiva-thinkpad, but you can join one right?
<akiva-thinkpad> yeah I think so...
<balloons> akiva-thinkpad, then I'll make it
<akiva-thinkpad> balloons, thanks
<akiva-thinkpad> its after lunch
<balloons> zbenjamin, didn't the qml template updates land? this is old stuff
<zbenjamin> balloons: which ones?
<dholbach> jdstrand, do you think we should SRU bug 1449368?
<ubot5> bug 1449368 in click-reviewers-tools (Ubuntu) "Invalid framework "ubuntu-sdk-15.04"" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1449368
<zbenjamin> balloons: https://code.launchpad.net/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/+activereviews  nothing related to that is open
<balloons> ohh, I think this is related to the file naming thing
<balloons> since he migrated to 15.04
<zbenjamin> balloons: filenaming thing?
<balloons> I seem to remember something about autopilot and the default qml file name matching the qml object type.. perhaps not
<zbenjamin> balloons: can we fix it inside rickspencer3's project so he has something to show?
<balloons> zbenjamin, already on it.. it's just poorly written logic in the launch_application() function
<zbenjamin> balloons: yeah just figured out too, it does not find the Main.qml
<balloons> zbenjamin, right.. he has the project_name hardcoded to Flash, and the _get_app_qml_source_path is weird
<balloons> rickspencer3, I'm trying to redo the file to be more sane, but if you want a 2 second fix, change the projectname from 'Flash' to flash2 (in my case, since I branched and that was the folder name. make it match)
<zbenjamin> balloons: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10990545/
<rickspencer3> in which file?
<zbenjamin> that makes it work
<balloons> rickspencer3, in __init__.py
<zbenjamin> rickspencer3: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10990545/
<balloons> right, just like zbenjamin shows
<zbenjamin> balloons: the problem seems to be that the initial project used Flash as the directory name. But downloading it from the bzr renamed the dir to flash2
<balloons> right.. again, that __init__.py file really needs help
<rickspencer3> thanks guys
<rickspencer3> that "flash2" came from my naming scheming when I branched :/
<rickspencer3> but it works now
<rickspencer3> so \o/
<zbenjamin> rickspencer3: \o/
<zbenjamin> rickspencer3: hah you where faster to cheer :D
<zbenjamin> balloons: we should file a bug for that... "Removing the root directory of a project breaks running tests"
<balloons> zbenjamin, it's all in the template
<balloons> which I notice is different now.. not sure when rick created this
<zbenjamin> balloons: does a new one not have the same prob?
<bzoltan> jdstrand: dholbach: I do suggest to SRU both the c-r-t and the qtc-u-p
<bzoltan> in fact we are already working on the release to be SRUd
<dholbach> ok
<ahayzen> mhall119, popey said you would be best to ask this ;) ... a while back i changed my lp username and i don't think i logged out of summit.ubuntu.com, now when i try to login i get "The username (ahayzen) with which you tried to log in is already in use for a different account.", any ideas how i can resolve this?
<trollixx> sil2100: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/appmenu-qt5/+bug/1451946
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1451946 in appmenu-qt5 (Ubuntu) "Menu disappears if a window is hidden and then shown again" [Undecided,New]
<trollixx> sil2100: I've attached a simple test to show the bug
<sil2100> trollixx: thanks! I'll try to find some cycles this week for appmenu-qt5 work
<sil2100> trollixx: oh, excellent
<trollixx> sil2100: I've seen that Python apps have to re-register through D-Bus (https://github.com/kovidgoyal/calibre/commit/085809422605b410f9571bdfc51b18884c4fa502) to avoid that problem, but I just use plain Qt menu bar.
<trollixx> So no idea how to do that.
<DS-McGuire> dholbach, Almost ready for the UOS?
<dholbach> DS-McGuire, yes :)
<DS-McGuire> dholbach, Awesome :)
<DS-McGuire> dholbach, Do you want me to be in the IRC or hangout?
<dholbach> whatever works best for you :)
<akiva-thinkpad> DS-McGuire, join the hangout if you can
<akiva-thinkpad> it makes things more lively
<dholbach> we're going to be in #ubuntu-uos-appdev as well
<zbenjamin> akiva-thinkpad: who is creating the hangout?
<zbenjamin> akiva-thinkpad: is it already created?
<akiva-thinkpad> zbenjamin, someone besides me
<akiva-thinkpad> my account is not verified
<akiva-thinkpad> balloons, ping?
<balloons> akiva-thinkpad, making it now
<akiva-thinkpad> okay
 * akiva-thinkpad tries to get this stout finished
<balloons> akiva-thinkpad, zbenjamin https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYfUK1dWleM0wYo8saNyYGcGDEQXMZLJZC6w5ymn0caOm7Kf5g?authuser=1&hl=en
<zbenjamin> balloons: whats the IRC channel?
<balloons> #ubuntu-uos-showandtell
<balloons> zbenjamin, ^^
<zbenjamin> thx
<Inglebard> Hi, someone tries to use sensors in an app ?
<akiva-thinkpad> Inglebard, hmmmm?
<akiva-thinkpad> Inglebard, right now the ubuntu online summit is happening. Would you like to join some of the sessions?
<kenvandine> Inglebard, are you having a specific problem?
<kenvandine> i've used the accelerometer, works fine
<kenvandine> and there's the level app, works
<Inglebard> Hi akiva-thinkpad, i'm sorry but i can't join a session.
<Inglebard> hi Kenvandine, i would like to use a compass sensors but I didn't know why onreadingchanged done nothing.
<kenvandine> did you start it?
<kenvandine> i know for the Accelerometer i added to add this
<kenvandine>  Component.onCompleted: start()
<kenvandine> s/i added/i had/
<Inglebard> I set active:true
<kenvandine> not sure that's enough
<Inglebard> I just try Component.onCompleted: start() but it changed nothing
<kenvandine> :/
<Inglebard> But I use a bq aquaris 4.5
<Inglebard> http://www.bq.com/gb/ubuntu.html : it says ecompass, it is a problem ?
<ogra_> i dont think the sensor is hooked up to the framework yet
<ogra_> there is "SensorStatus" in the store ... check with that
<kenvandine> Inglebard, you can also check for the return value from start()
<kenvandine> it returns a bool, true if it started successfully
<Inglebard> kenvandine: it returns false
<kenvandine> maybe that doesn't work on the bq
<Inglebard> ogra_: I am dowloading, I check
<kenvandine> looks like the backend for the compass isn't hooked up, or something
<kenvandine> i see no data on mako and krillin
<Inglebard> ogra_: On SensorStatus compass tab says : No data available
<kenvandine> but Accelerometer is fine
<Inglebard> ok ogra_ and kenvandine, so I will wait.
<Inglebard> And I have also a completely different question, someone knows if it's or will be possible to use spinbox and colordialog ?
<aquarius> bfiller, ping: sorry, I missed the phone roadmap session earlier, but am watching it now, and you mention that browser tabs will restore their navigation history. Has the thing where they get killed and so reload almost always when you switch away and back also been fixed?
<bfiller> aquarius: that is a separate issue where there are being killed or partially killed by OOM killer, that's being worked on but is a different issue
<bfiller> aquarius: we're looking at ways to optimize memory/cache so the views don't use as much memory in the first place
<aquarius> bfiller, ah, OK. I wasn't sure if they were losing history just because they were being OOMed. No worries. The reloading thing is, I have to say, really annoying, especially since it prevents file uploads because the tab gets OOM killed while we're in the content picker :)
<bfiller> aquarius: this is on BQ?
<aquarius> bfiller, yep.
<bfiller> aquarius: does it happen all the time or only if you have a lot of apps open?
<aquarius> bfiller, good question. I'm not sure. (Although surely it shouldn't matter? Background apps are suspended, right? That's the point of the lifecycle stuff?)
<aquarius> I can test that.
<bfiller> aquarius: right they are, but something must be putting memory pressure on the system in addition to a single tab in the browser
<aquarius> bfiller, ok, I have just tried it with no other apps running and I can actually upload images!
<aquarius> so it's got something to do with either lots of apps running, or memory leaks which have eaten all the memory (because my phone's been running a while)
<bfiller> aquarius: probably a combo
<aquarius> I rebooted it before doing this test, so everything works as expected in a brand new booted phone running nothing but the browser. Which is nice, but most of the time it's not in that environment :)
<aquarius> bfiller, that upload thing and not being able to copy/paste from web apps are my top two throw-the-phone-at-the-wall infuriators with the phone, other than the word suggestions which don't belong to you :-)
<akiva-thinkpad> DS-McGuire, are you a member yet?
<DS-McGuire> akiva-thinkpad, Sorry I have been AFK. What do you mean?
<bfiller> aquarius: word suggestions are me too :) we're working on it. you can switch it off for now if it's not working well for you
<bfiller> well my team anyway
<aquarius> bfiller, ah, right. I have already spoken to Elleo about it :)
<bfiller> copy/paste is a huge limitation
<akiva-thinkpad> DS-McGuire, ubuntu member
<bfiller> need support in oxide for it
<DS-McGuire> akiva-thinkpad, Oh right. No I am not :P
<aquarius> if most apps were not web apps then I wouldn't mind the copy/paste stuff so much, but when 75% of the apps I use are oxide and I can't c/p in them, it's proper irritating. But you already know this :)
<akiva-thinkpad> DS-McGuire, neither. Apparently they want more people applying
<DS-McGuire> akiva-thinkpad, I will apply for sure
<bfiller> aquarius: I agree
<bfiller> aquarius: a crappy workaround for the upload, close apps you are not using
<akiva-thinkpad> DS-McGuire, cool. Do you have a wiki yet?
<bfiller> aquarius: until we resolve the issue
<DS-McGuire> akiva-thinkpad, Yeah :D
<aquarius> bfiller, I missed the phone user feedback session too 'cos was in a meeting, otherwise I'd have said all this there.
<aquarius> at least there *is* a workaround for that, so I can, in extremis, upload stuff
<aquarius> that helps
<aquarius> I never thought to test that.
<aquarius> might have to reboot and *then* upload stuff ;)
<akiva-thinkpad> DS-McGuire, also on that, someone from the community team will give us a guide for membership on the subreddit
<aquarius> also, install web app to home screen is coming to the browser! Big kisses for the man Filler. :)
<DS-McGuire> akiva-thinkpad, Awesome. When will they do that?
<dobey> aquarius: i think the phone user feedback session was moved to thursday
<aquarius> ooh, maybe I can attend then! cool
<dobey> yeah, thursday at 1400Z
<streaky_> good evening, ubuntu touch question
<speck84> Hy guys!
<speck84> somebody can tell me how to make not resizable html5 app in ubuntu touch
<speck84> the good old css trick with the body tag is not working
<streaky_> Hello people, could anyone explain if ubuntu touch can be trusted on non ubuntu devices ie androids, or if there's a downloadable Ubuntu touch zip file to be had?
<akiva-thinkpad> streaky_, hey
<akiva-thinkpad> hows it going?
<streaky_> hello akiva...good to meet a fellow thinkpad
<akiva-thinkpad> streaky_, so just to make sure you understand, ubuntu touch is a different linux distribution than android.
<akiva-thinkpad> some hardware that runs android, can run Ubuntu Touch
<streaky_> yes thanks for checking, that's why I'm asking
<akiva-thinkpad> :)
<akiva-thinkpad> streaky_, The most supported phone right now is the nexus 4, a BQ phone, and the Meizu MX4
<akiva-thinkpad> streaky_, there are other devices that do not have official support, but which do have good community support
<akiva-thinkpad> streaky_, for that, you are best to check into this channel here: #ubuntu-touch
<akiva-thinkpad> they tend to be more focussed on the hardware side of things. This channel is more geared towards application development
<akiva-thinkpad> streaky_, and to that end, if you are interested in learning some application development, then stick around :)
<akiva-thinkpad> and also for the next two days, we have the ubuntu online summit where you can join many of the teams in meetings, and see how things are coming along
<akiva-thinkpad> streaky_, does that answer your inquiry at all?
<akiva-thinkpad> speck84, yes, however not me, as I am not a html5 guy
<streaky_> akiva-thinkpad, ok lol, can't say it would ever make much sense to me...I'm linux gui based for years but don't resort to command line very often
<akiva-thinkpad> streaky_, np; we've all been there :)
<streaky_> but I will follow your advice and take a look at #ubuntu-touch
<akiva-thinkpad> streaky_, here, what phone are you interested in putting ubuntu-touch on?
<streaky_> ...you've all been there...but some of us stay there
<akiva-thinkpad> streaky_, I know that too. when I first used linux, I had this impression that I would naturally become a developer. After 6 years, I was the same as when I got there, and I really had to push myself to learn programming
<streaky_> I bought a Dell Streak pro several years ago and it's solid, but it quickly became obsolete and extra roms wheren't forthcoming
<akiva-thinkpad> it is a huge hump to get over
<akiva-thinkpad> dell streak pro?
 * akiva-thinkpad looks it up
<akiva-thinkpad> what? Dell has a phone?
<akiva-thinkpad> gosh... how long was I asleep...?
<akiva-thinkpad> What year is this?
<streaky_> yes, dual core 1.5+ they were selling it in 2011-12
<akiva-thinkpad> streaky_, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices/streak7
<streaky_> infact they were selling them off cheap
<akiva-thinkpad> if its the dell streak7 then you may have a chance to boot
<akiva-thinkpad> streaky_, here is a full list of devices : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<streaky_> yes I've seen the streak 7 device being catered for but am not sure if the two are compatible
<akiva-thinkpad> streaky_, unlikely. Porting these roms are extremely complicated and difficult tasks
<akiva-thinkpad> I'd say the best option is getting a nexus 4 for cheap, or get the meizu or bq, or wait for the mystery phone mark spoke about
<streaky_> yes as I've been learning
<akiva-thinkpad> that will see the first convergence
<akiva-thinkpad> speck84, if I knew html5, I'd let you know.
<streaky_> sure...it is obviously a different world to these amazing ISOs which can boot any pc you throw them at
<akiva-thinkpad> streaky_, yes it is, and the reason is because x86 follows much closer to an ISO standard
<speck84> akiva thats life
<akiva-thinkpad> speck84, are you a html5 developer?
<speck84> i choose html5 because i much better than qml
<speck84> i'm a student who choose UT development as a project
<akiva-thinkpad> speck84, give qml another shot; its a really fun and easy language.
<speck84> i'm a bit everithing but nothing serious I learned java c# html5 css php js
<speck84> not 4 me
<akiva-thinkpad> speck84, ah well qml is basically js
<akiva-thinkpad> speck84, there is also golang, interested?
<speck84> i want ale to do the excercise project
<akiva-thinkpad> and Qt if you are up for a challenge
<speck84> maby if i have time
<speck84> i choose html5 app to finish untildeath line
<akiva-thinkpad> speck84, I can probably help you with qml for your app. What kind of app will you be making?
<speck84> interface is beautifull functioning properly it just some bug to need to solve
<akiva-thinkpad> speck84, what is the bug?
<speck84> Do u know the icurrencypad in ios?
<akiva-thinkpad> speck84, nope.
<speck84> i'll do the same in here
<speck84> have a look pls
<speck84> it is basicly a currenctconverter with calculator
<speck84> u know what do u want to have a look?
<speck84> but is just alpha preview
<akiva-thinkpad> speck84, what is the bug though?
<akiva-thinkpad> do you have a launchpad for it?
<speck84> noo not yet
<speck84> the bug is you can resize the app
<speck84> and its allowed to put on landscape mode
<akiva-thinkpad> speck84, and you want it to not be resizable?
<speck84> yep
<akiva-thinkpad> and not landscaped?
<streaky_> akiva-thinkpad: thanks I'll take a look at that list and the nexus 4, cheers
<speck84> yep
<speck84> at the moment
<akiva-thinkpad> streaky_, if you got the money, might want to save for the meizu mx4
<speck84> many other thing is missing but thats what i wan to do at the moment
<streaky_> akiva-thinkpad: cool...and then mess with it's mind
<akiva-thinkpad> streaky_, heh yep
<akiva-thinkpad> streaky_, btw, have you seen this: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TShKZLeZzWE
<speck84> i got it
<speck84> <meta name="viewport" content="width=device-width, initial-scale=1.0, maximum-scale=1.0, user-scalable=no">
<akiva-thinkpad> speck84, nice work :)
<streaky_> akiva-thinkpad: I'd checked out a few but hadn't seen that one...some very slick videos around...enducing more interest by the day me thinks
<akiva-thinkpad> streaky_, yah there is also a proper ad that goes with that,
<akiva-thinkpad> streaky_, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-dpfHYpfEXY
<akiva-thinkpad> its shorter
<akiva-thinkpad> but neat and artsy
<streaky_> akiva-thinkpad: I'm impressed that first things first they brought out a basic model for programmers to work on
<akiva-thinkpad> streaky_, yah it was a smart way to do it.
<akiva-thinkpad> streaky_, and the SDK is great. You can use QML if you are ui focussed. You can use HTML5 if you are web development focussed. You can use Qt if you are more technically oriented and want more power, and you can use golang if you are on the cutting edge
<streaky_> akiva-thinkpad: hmm I use Ubuntu studio for video editing and that's my area of meditation...I've never programmed anything but did enjoy "complete linux installer+VNC" and managed to boot up debian on the streak pro
<streaky_> akiva-thinkpad: now if there was a zipped up image of ubuntu-touch that could be initiated using complete linux installer and rendering in VNC then yep, more phones could use it
<akiva-thinkpad> streaky_, I wish it were that easy. I tried porting ubuntu to a device... it is terribly terribly terribly complex.
<akiva-thinkpad> Had to give up.
<streaky_> akiva-thinkpad: I can imaging, but good for you
<akiva-thinkpad> streaky_, do you use kdenlive for editing?
<streaky_> akiva-thinkpad: yes, kdenlive
<akiva-thinkpad> streaky_, I love it. I used to use final cut, and while final cut is more stable...
<akiva-thinkpad> kdenlive's gui is just plain superior
<streaky_> akiva-thinkpad: really
<akiva-thinkpad> streaky_, I havn't tried the revamped final cut, but yeah
<streaky_> it's got to be easier than the linux alternatives that's for sure
<akiva-thinkpad> streaky_, being able to window everything like you can in kdenlive, really shows the power of Qt.
<streaky_> ok so that's Qt
<akiva-thinkpad> streaky_, well qt with kde libraries
<akiva-thinkpad> a bit different.
<streaky_> it gives the user to experience real editing standards, layouts etc
<streaky_> timelines and their user logic
<akiva-thinkpad> yep
<streaky_> akiva-thinkpad: good to chat, I'd better shut down for the night
<ahoneybun> does anyone know if the clock app can show timezones?
<ahoneybun> mhall119: my app has over 800 downloads
<akiva-thinkpad> night
<akiva-thinkpad> ahoneybun, lol nice, and yes I am pretty sure it can.
<ahoneybun> ooh
<ahoneybun> darn was making a app for it
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-05-06
<Astormooke> Hello, just starting app development, thought I would peek in here and see what people are talking about.
<davidcalle> Good morning all o/
<seb128> hey davidcalle
<davidcalle> hey seb128
<zbenjamin> sergiusens: ping
<sergiusens> zbenjamin: pong
<zbenjamin> sergiusens: the ping was about the SIGTERM
<sergiusens> ack
<kalikiana> nik90: ping wrt http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1505/meeting/22410/getting-the-ui-toolkit-ready-for-convergence/
<nik90> kalikiana: pong
<kalikiana> nik90: have a look at http://pad.ubuntu.com/uos-1505-getting-the-ui-toolkit-ready-for-convergence I wonder if you might talk a bit about #5 for current in progress work on converging apps
<kalikiana> so we have more examples than just the toolkit gallery
<nik90> kalikiana: examples of app suitable for convergence? or components within the sdk itself?
<nik90> kalikiana: I believe converging apps will be discussed in detail at http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1505/meeting/22443/convergence-1505-converged-desktop-apps/
<ahayzen> convergence \o/
<nik90> :D
 * ahayzen tries to remember the bugs he is waiting on before music can progress
<kalikiana> nik90: yeah. I'm just interested in brief examples here really, so people may start excreeting saliva and want to join the follow up session :-D
<nik90> kalikiana: ah ok :)
<kalikiana> nik90: I assume not everyone is fully on the bandwagon yet so let's get them in there ;-)
<nik90> ahayzen: can you link me to the music app convergence design and wip branches to use as an example
<kalikiana> nik90: really a brief mention is all I'm thinking of, doesn't need to go into detail of how far it's ahead
<ahayzen> nik90, https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B3XynHVKfrvMejVpQVhUd1J3ZWM/edit
<ahayzen> nik90, lp:~ahayzen/music-app/refactor-pull-now-playing-sidebar (IIRC it works on desktop lol ish)
<nik90> ack.
 * ahayzen checks
<nik90> ahayzen: would you be attending http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1505/meeting/22410/getting-the-ui-toolkit-ready-for-convergence/ ?
<nik90> ahayzen: you could do a brief demo of it running to get people excited
<ahayzen> possibly..but likely in IRC as i've got loads of cwk todo aha
<nik90> ah ok
<ahayzen> nik90, yeah ^^ works just run the usual $ qmlscene app/music-app.qml and ensure you have a queue there are some rough edges but it works
<nik90> ahayzen: I cannot run it on my desktop due to 14.04..and cant demo it due to that :/
<ahayzen> ah bugger
<nik90> ahayzen: but I will show the screenshot you linked
<ahayzen> coolio, just say its WIP ;)
<nik90> yes
<ahayzen> i'll be in IRC if anyone has anyway questions anyway
<t1mp> are you guys joining #ubuntu-uos-appdev-2?
<mflow> HTML5 player not working with Google Hangouts?
<mflow> :(
<stephwilson> Hello, does anyone know why the api scope page isn't working on the Dev site?
<stephwilson> https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/api/scopes/current/
<davidcalle> mhall119, rewrite rule issue? ^
<davidcalle> stephwilson, short story is: the API website has seen a new release/refresh earlier this week and there are some remaining url issues being fixed. mhall119 is working on that.
<stephwilson> Thanks David, I'm trying to add links to APIs in the new Scope design guide that will going live soon
<davidcalle> stephwilson, oh nice! (until that's fixed (very soon afaik), you can find the page at : https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/scopes/cpp/sdk-14.10/)
<stephwilson> Woop! Thanks!!
<davidcalle> yw :)
<reversiblean> What gui platform would be most useful in learning for contributing to Ubuntu, Qt or GTK?
<balloons> reversiblean, learn the ubuntu sdk if you want to create apps for ubuntu. it uses qt
<brendand_> reversiblean, certainly Qt
<brendand_> reversiblean, especially qml
<balloons> developer.ubuntu.com is the place to learn more
<brendand_> +1
<reversiblean> what about cross-compatibility? I mean Windows and Ubuntu
<reversiblean> with the native looks
<reversiblean> @balloons I forgot to metion that I'm focusing on desktop apps, and not mobile
<balloons> reversiblean, definitely qt still..
<ogra_> thats the same in the ubuntu world :)
<ogra_> convergence ;)
<ogra_> (if you use the SDK and QML at least)
<tmash> hello all
<tmash> anyone known how to integrate html5 with c++ for ubuntu touch?
<tmash> talking from qtcreator! :D
<tmash11> any idea?
<tmash11> how hard it is to integrate c++ to ubuntu rouch qml and deploy?
<tmash11> every1 is asleep i guess
<mcphail> tmash11: using c++ with a qml project is very easy. Don't know about using it with an html5 project, though
<DanChapman> tmash11: what are you trying to acheive?
<tmash11> c++ as a backend , what kind of limitation u face with qml?
<tmash11> well, im learning, going through the tutorials, seems like its all about the ui design
<mcphail> tmash11: if you use a c++ backend, your only limits are those imposed by the platform
<tmash11> and that is the architecure? convergance?
<mcphail> tmash11: simple apps can be made with qml and javascript, without needing c++
<mcphail> tmash11: ubuntu apps run with very restrictive apparmor profiles to limit the damage they can do. That is your biggest limitation in your coding. You won't have access to the full filesystem, for example
<mcphail> (by default, anyway)
<tmash11> oh, even low-level devices? or hw specific control
<tmash11> the use of opengl, opencl , dsps etc
<tmash11> thank you!
<bzoltan> aquarius: sorry mate, I am not sure if I can make it to the UCS session... I have some major parenting job in my hand. But I entered to the pad few provocative and idiotic questions :) http://pad.ubuntu.com/uos-1505-ubuntu-component-store
<aquarius> bzoltan, ok, cool
<aquarius> thank you for the questions
<bzoltan> aquarius: anyhow.. my stand is the same as before. I do wish to integrate the UCS to the Ubuntu SDK and I wish to support it with visual features.
<aquarius> the answer to them is fairly simple, but I don't think your team will like it :)
<aquarius> but we'll discuss them in the session :)
<bzoltan> aquarius: It is not much about my personal taste... we need to ensure certain quality level.
<aquarius> no you don't. YOu need to enforce that for the SDK, certainly.
<aquarius> you do not need to for components, in the same way that you do not need to for the Ubuntu archive. :)
<aquarius> but this is a discussion for the session.
<bzoltan> aquarius: Okey.. but keep in mind that anything what is integrated to the Ubuntu SDK does come with the same branding... so I can not integrate something and say, that sorry... not my crap :) blame the dude who made it.
<aquarius> absolutely
<aquarius> my job there is to convince you that the people who develop the SDK are not the people who use the SDK. :)
<aquarius> which takes time, and we may never agree on it, which I'm fine with :)
<bzoltan> aquarius:  can not convince me about that... nobody is using more the SDK than the SDK team :)
<bzoltan> aquarius:  I would show the green light right away if you agree that UCS should provide source code distribution too
<aquarius> bzoltan, that requires that using Ubuntu SDK to build a project with source code in is as easy as using it to build a pure QML project, and it isn't. That's why I don't want source code.
<aquarius> There is no build step for my apps. I do not want to add one to use a component.
<nik90> aquarius: true, but if the sdk does the building for you seamlessly then it doesnt matter
<bzoltan> aquarius: how do you do the i18n?
<nik90> aquarius: as an app dev you are interested in getting and running up the app as fast as possible regardless of whether we use the source code or compiled components
<bzoltan> aquarius:  for your information .. the support of qmlproject will go away
<nik90> bzoltan: really?
<nik90> bzoltan: so we're sticking to cmake and qmake project types only?
<bzoltan> nik90:  not tomorrow, but qmlproject is not really good
<bzoltan> nik90:  mostly qmake
<zbenjamin> nik90: yes, that was suggested by upstream , qmlproject is for prototyping only
<zbenjamin> nik90: thats the offical qt upstream statement
<bzoltan> nik90:  cmake is there for crazy people who like to suffer :) it is available, but it is never as comfy as qmake
<nik90> ah ok
<nik90> bzoltan: yeah one of these days I need to play around with qmake
<bzoltan> nik90: aquarius: and the problem of qmlproject is exactly the missing build step... how do you do i18n?
<nik90> noticed mzanetti uses qmake for all his projects..for good reason
<bzoltan> nik90:  yeps
<zbenjamin> nik90: mzanetti was the happiest dev when we brought qmake back :D
 * DanChapman is moving dekko to qmake as well
<nik90> zbenjamin: lol
<mzanetti> :D
 * mzanetti confirms
<nik90> I was just about to type that mzanetti must be grinning in the background while reading this ;P
<mzanetti> while I think cmake is perfectly suited for something like unity8, it's just so much overkill for a simple app
<zbenjamin> well to be clear, the QtC will still load qmlprojects. But we will deprecate it, remove the templates and after some time probably remoe the support to deploy to te device
<bzoltan> mzanetti: +1
<aquarius> bzoltan, yeah, I know you are doing that. I personally hate it -- when I said "please make it just as easy to do compiled projects as it is to do pure QML projects", I didn't expect that that would be solved by forcing pure QML projects to be a difficult Makefile nightmare as well. But that seems to be the decision regardless of what I think, so oh well. :)
<zbenjamin> aquarius: as a QtC user you won't see much difference
<nik90> aquarius: hey I don't have a presentation like last time, so I guess we could do a demo instead...
<bzoltan> aquarius:  dude... have you seen a qmake .pro lately? Simple is like a train loo
<aquarius> nik90, er. We could do...
<nik90> aquarius: correction "YOU" could do a demo :P
<aquarius> I'm not really geared up for a demo!
<zbenjamin> you have 16 minutes :D
<nik90> aquarius: nothing too major, just create a hello-world component and add it to the store using the API you created
<nik90> aquarius: and ofc we will have a nice discussion
<nik90> as always
<aquarius> bzoltan, I have seen one. It is WAY more complex than a .qmlproject file.
<aquarius> I am looking at one right now. Way more complex, man.
<mzanetti> ...
<aquarius> will try and rig up a demo.
<nik90> aquarius: don't worry I am not going to abandon you in the middle and say bye ;P
<mcphail> Will the hangout be broadcast after the meeting? I'd be interested in the discussion
<nik90> mcphail: yes, its a live hangout
<nik90> mcphail: feel free to join
<nik90> the hangout itself to contribute to the discussion
<nik90> mcphail: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1505/meeting/22439/ubuntu-component-store/
<bzoltan> aquarius:  do not look at the qtbase.pro dude :)
<mcphail> nik90: I can't access hangouts here (internet too slow) but if it goes up on youtube afterwards I can download
<zbenjamin> that would give you a heartattack :D
<zbenjamin> mcphail: it is available on youtube yes
<mcphail> zbenjamin: great - thanks
<bzoltan> aquarius:  The Simple APP with qmake is a 6 lines file .
<zbenjamin> mcphail: i think you can easily access it later on the link nik90 gave you
<mcphail> zbenjamin: ok - that's helpful. Cheers
<zbenjamin> bzoltan: actually its 2 pro files :)
<nik90> mcphail: yup after the hangout, youtube should make it available frm the same link
<zbenjamin> bzoltan: the reason for that is that you can easily add a backend to that
<bzoltan> zbenjamin:  I know ... but for a simple app it is dead simple
<aquarius> bzoltan, I don't think we're going to agree on this. I believe you massively underestimate how complex Makefile-style stuff is for people who don't write C a lot.
<zbenjamin> yes, the ugly stuff is in the feature files
<zbenjamin> aquarius: qmake is not Makefile style
<zbenjamin> Makefile syntax is much more horrible
<aquarius> UBUNTU_TRANSLATION_SOURCES+= \
<aquarius>     $$files(app/*.qml,true) \
<aquarius>     $$files(app/*.js,true)
<aquarius> vs
<aquarius>     Files {
<aquarius>         directory: "www/js/"
<aquarius>         filter: "*"
<aquarius>     }
<zbenjamin> nono
<zbenjamin> thats wrong
<zbenjamin> UBUNTU_TRANSLATION_SOURCES vs the new Makefile that is in the qmlproject template
<bzoltan> aquarius:  I am still stuck at the question of how do you do i18n with qmlproject?
<zbenjamin> and you could do:    UBUNTU_TRANSLATION_SOURCE += /path/to/file1.qml /path/to/file2.qml
<zbenjamin> thats just convenience
<bzoltan> aquarius: nik90: zbenjamin: kalikiana: You guys rock! The best ever session... we have a mind blowing feature in our hand. I will keep you posted about the schedule and the implementation details.
<zbenjamin> bzoltan: \o/
<aquarius> winner. I have updated http://pad.ubuntu.com/uos-1505-ubuntu-component-store with a note saying, basically, this is all SDK team all the time. :)
<aquarius> thank you, all -- that was a really good discussion!
<nik90> bzoltan: when you guys guide us with minimum requirements and help like this, we get more motivated to work on it and push it further
<kalikiana> aquarius: will you file a bug report for it? so that we can actually schedule the qtc side of things
<bzoltan> kalikiana: +1
<aquarius> I can, but... what should the bug report say?
 * bzoltan goes offline now
<aquarius> "build the ubuntu component store"?
<kalikiana> aquarius: provide a reliable entry point for inserting third party components - prime user: ucs
<aquarius> ah, ok
<kalikiana> and to be honest it shouldn't even be constrained to ucs, it should be open to third party ucs's
<aquarius> totall
<kalikiana> and maybe my dream will come true soon: bundle unstable uitk as a component in the store
<aquarius> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-touch-meta/+bug/1452416 filed
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1452416 in ubuntu-touch-meta (Ubuntu) "Provide a reliable entry point for inserting third party components" [Undecided,New]
<aquarius> erm
<aquarius> that's a weird thing to file it against, "ubuntu-bug ubuntu-sdk"
<aquarius> you may want to move it to some other project ;)
<kalikiana> aquarius: I moved it to the qtc plugin
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-05-07
<reversiblean> I get the error "appmenu-qt: handleReparent 136 The given QWindow has no QMenuBar assigned" when running 'Qt Quick Application' project template in Ubuntu SDK.
<reversiblean> This has been asked before:http://askubuntu.com/questions/605205/how-can-i-get-menu-items-in-a-qt-quick-application. But I can't find any solution.
<donniezazen> Why isn't Qt Creator 3.4 shipped with Ubuntu via main repo or the sdk ppa?
<mcphail> Am I right in thinking that apps targeting the desktop aren't subject to the same apparmor restrictions as those running on Touch?
<mcphail> aquarius: bzoltan: I enjoyed the UCS session, but I have major concerns about the C++ side of things
<mcphail> aquarius: bzoltan: My experiments suggest that apps with a desktop target are unconstrained. Many developers are using the desktop target during development phase. There is the potential for a malicious/faulty piece of C++ code to run "system("rm -rf /");" or worse
<mcphail> aquarius: bzoltan: unless there can be a constrained desktop environment, no code from the UCS can be trusted
<bzoltan> donniezazen:  there are two reasons. 1) Ubuntu follows the Qt upstream releases and we push the newer bits after massive testing and validation. QtC and Qt are very much go hand in hand. So the day will come when QtC 3.4 will be released.
<bzoltan> donniezazen: 2) we have a super solid comitment that the developer experience  is the same on LTS (14.04) and on the latest stable release (15.04)  But when on LTS the Qt is on 5.2 and  on Vivid the Qt is on 5.4 we need to be careful. Our Ubuntu SDK is based on the qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu plugin of teh QtC and so we need a QtC+plugin what builds and works the same way on Qt5.2 and on Qt5.4  ... the problem with QtCreator 3.3 and newerreleases is that
<bzoltan>  they are not compatible with the Qt 5.2.
<bzoltan> donniezazen:  So our plan to solve this problem is to decouple the Ubuntu SDK from the distro Qt release and create a QtSDK like package what can be installed on any kind of ubuntu release without worrying about the Qt version installed from teh archive.
<bzoltan> donniezazen:  The schedule is to release the first tech preview of the new SDK in few weeks and to make it the default for 15.10
<bzoltan> mcphail:  how different teh situation is without UCS and without the SDK on any Ubuntu or on anz other GNU/Linux desktop?
<mcphail> bzoltan: the session last night concluded that UCS community components neither enforced nor benefitted from review. The assumption was they would allow people with no knowledge of C++ to install components which could enable backend functionality. This group of developers would, by definition, not be able to audit C++ code. This is safe enough within the apparmor constraints on touch, but not on the unconstrained desktop
<mcphail> bzoltan: it adds trust back into the equation
<bzoltan> mcphail:  I repeat my question :) How different is this with any Linux desktop in this day? In my view as long the desktop apps are not confined the same way as on the phone (convergece!) this problem does exist and indeed represents a major issue  for the Linux desktop world.
<DanChapman> Morning all
<bzoltan> mcphail:  so, yes, you are right .. but UCS does not bring any new risks what is not present already .. true it does not solve the problem either. but I imagine that aquarius would say that UCS has not signed up for solving this application security issue
<mcphail> bzoltan: The difference is surprise. The components are "perfectly" safe when deployed on Touch but not on desktop. That difference is not immediattely apparent to the developer. Running untrusted C-code is always a risk, but the SDK should work hard to remove that risk. It strikes me as very odd to have a different model for desktop to Touch (particularly with snappy on the way). I think we need a constrained or sandboxed desktop environme
<bzoltan> mcphail: That is the whole convergence story is about. It is definetly  the target for the upcoming releases.
<mcphail> bzoltan: that is great. In the meantime, though, I'd implore you not to allow C++ containing UCS components into the SDK. The security risks are too high
<bzoltan> mcphail:  But keep in mind that there is no .click or .snapp support available on Desktop.  The Ubuntu SDK is about creating .click package right now. The SDK can build for Desktop target, but  it is up to the developer to package and distribute it.
<mcphail> bzoltan: as i said above, most devs are using the desktop target for development for speed/convenience
<bzoltan> mcphail:  I repeate my question :) What risks UCS brings what is not present on any Linux desktop?
<mcphail> bzoltan: I answered that one already - Surprise :)
<bzoltan> mcphail:  No, you have answered the diff between Touch and Desktop ... i am asking about diff between Desktop with UCS and Desktop without it.
<bzoltan> mcphail: An avarage developer can bzr  branch or git clone any code right now... build it and run it...on any linux desktop. Nothing guarantees that the code does not remove the ~/*
<mcphail> bzoltan: The desktop target is an SDK target. All the other SDK targets behave differently. That is a surprise in itself and is not immediately apparent. If I was developing a non-SDK app, I know what my target is and how it behaves. The SDK development obfuscates that a little
<mcphail> bzoltan: it is almost like a breach-of-contract by the SDK. The apparent security isn't provided. I know this is very apparent to you, but it has taken me a month or so of hacking with the SDK to begin to understand the complexities
<bzoltan> mcphail: With all respect I disagree ... all other targets the SDK creates an installable, checked and uploadable _package_ ... with Desktop target the SDK creates stuff under the build directory ... just as any `make` would do for any other project.
<mcphail> bzoltan: the packages are invisible to the developer. I never have towrangle with a .click package. I press the big green "play" button whether I am targetting the desktop or emulator
<bzoltan> mcphail:  and again I ask ... how different is the risk with SDK + UCS from QtC on 12.04? In my view it was the same always ...
<bzoltan> mcphail:  Pushing the green button means make + run ... just as if you would make in the terminal and blindly execute the binary it creates.
<mcphail> bzoltan: The difference is the risk is abrogated by some targets but not others, and that abrogation is not easily apparent
<bzoltan> mcphail: I disagree ... QtC is availabe in Ubuntu archive for very long time... Pushing the big green triangle  with the  Desktop target did always the same ... you build and run the project. That is what IDEs are for.
<bzoltan> mcphail:  building and running code in an IDE on a Desktop is nothing new ... this feature is available since IDEs are available on Linux desktops... on _ALL_ Linux Desktops. It is the same on Debian, Suse, Arch, Gentoo. You run the IDE, open the project and run it. If it ruins your ~ then it is a sad thing, but you can not blame the IDE for it.
<mcphail> bzoltan: I'm not arguing with that at all. But this isn't vanilla QtC. This is the Ubuntu SDK. I disagree that developers view them as the same thing. I open the SDK with a view to developing Ubuntu apps. I have a model for the apps in mind, complete with the security constraints.
<bzoltan> mcphail: and yet again, it is not an issue what UCS brought in .. UCS is just an interface to a repository ... like git repositories out there. There are many git repos out there. Nothing guarantees that when you clone an unknown git repo and build+run it then it will not do evil things.
<bzoltan> mcphail:  the Ubuntu SDK is based on QtC and we do not disable those QtC's features what have been available for ages
<mcphail> bzoltan: whilst that's true, the argument to have it _as_part_of_the_SDK_ was that trust wasn't required due to the constraints. I'd be interested to here aquarius's perspective
<mcphail> *hear
<mcphail> bzoltan: nothing is going to ruin the reputation of the SDK faster than it becoming a conduit for malware
<bzoltan> mcphail: UCS has little if anything to do with it. The Ubuntu SDK does offer desktop application development since the day zero.
<mcphail> bzoltan: and "legacy desktop" is a legitimate target
<bzoltan> mcphail: I think you  put responsibilities on the SDK what does not belong there
<bzoltan> mcphail:  The SDK is a tool. It is not responsible for the damage the application is causing what you develop with the SDK
<mcphail> bzoltan: ok, maybe. All I know is I won't be able to use UCS components with the current model and that is sad
<bzoltan> mcphail:  like it is not the knife to be blamed if somebody hurts somebody with it
<mcphail> bzoltan: I don't think we're going to agree here :)
<bzoltan> mcphail:  it is fully your choice to use or not to use the UCS.
<bzoltan> mcphail:  UCS is just a repo ... look at it as to a git repo with zillions of project.
<bzoltan> mcphail:  it is a developer's responsibility to evaluate the component she/he is about to download and integrate to the application she/he is developing. We did cover that issue yesterday on the session.
<mcphail> bzoltan: I'm aware of the infrastructure. The problem is that it will not be any "better" than github with the current model. That strikes me as a missed opportunity
<mcphail> bzoltan: There was disagreement on that point in the session. aquarius was very clear his vision for UCS was for people who do not know/understand C++ code
<bzoltan> mcphail:  Neither legaly or moraly  the Ubuntu SDK can not be held repsonsible for the damage the applications cause in the space they have rights to cause damage. It is a very fundamental thing.
<mcphail> bzoltan: of course. I don't disagree with that
<bzoltan> mcphail: So neither UCS or  the SDK does not bring new risks .. and true, they do not solve an old risk. What solves this problem is the confinement what is coming to the Ubuntu desktop too
<donniezazen> bzoltan: thanks for the explanation. QtC meaning the compiler?
<mcphail> bzoltan: and when that happens, I'll become a happy UVS user :)
<mcphail> *UCS
<bzoltan> mcphail: on the session it was me who complained about the risks the binary blobs represent. We managed to reach a consensus and we will support the source code distribution. So the developer can check the code... and of course we have click-reviewers-tools what we can extend if  needed
<bzoltan> donniezazen:  QtC is the QtCreator, the IDE itself
<donniezazen> bzoltan: that's a very nice idea to decouple those things. I want to run latest stable developmental tool and a solid stable system which LTS tend to be. That fits in perfectly.
<bzoltan> donniezazen: We had the same objective in our mind.
<donniezazen> :)
<bzoltan> mcphail:  I would not dismiss the UCS. The UCS is just the infrastructure. I would recommend to you and to all developers to review the code they pull down with UCS instead of blindly running it. But that is a basic thing. I would never excute an unknown binary ... never! That is not safe.
<mcphail> bzoltan: That is completely untrue. We were all running OpenSSL and bash without auditing the code
<bzoltan> mcphail:  I am sorry, what is untrue?
<mcphail> bzoltan: you never execute an unknown binary. You have trusted the debian devs and upstream for openSSL. That didn't work out well
<bzoltan> mcphail:  bash or OpenSSL are not unknown binaries
<bzoltan> mcphail:  I never run unkown binaries and I do recommend any other fellow computer users the same attitude.
<bzoltan> mcphail:  regardless if the binary I downloaded as a ready blob or I built it myself without looking at the source code
<bzoltan> mcphail:  it is not safe to got clone unkown projects and blindly build+run them.
<bzoltan> mcphail:  But it is not because git or gittorius would be unsafe ... it is the developer/user who should be safe.
<mcphail> bzoltan: neither is it safe to trust the repo maintainers or upstream to provide safe binaries. OpenSSL was a very big case-in-point.
<nik90> popey: Could you fill in the summary for the core apps sessions that took place. I had other sessions to host at the time and missed them.
<bzoltan> mcphail:  I am sorry, but with all respect I disagree.
<mcphail> bzoltan: fair enough
<mcphail> nik90: what's your perspective on the above? If UCS components can run C++ code, they will have unconstrained access to the filesystem when run under the desktop target. Many developers use the desktop target when making apps as it it faster and more convenient than the emulator. This may permit "system("rm -rf /");" or similar from the C++ code which would make all UCS components untrustworthy. Should C++ be allowed before there is a const
<popey> nik90: will do
<nik90> mcphail: I logged into irc only recently and as such was able to follow the conversation only after "mcphail> bzoltan: I'm aware of the infrastructure. The problem is that it will not be any "better" than github with the current model. That strikes me as a missed opportunity"
<nik90> mcphail: I think we are progressing step by step and our initial idea entailed components for the ubuntu phone where we have app confinement in place to avoid such evil code.
<nik90> mcphail: When Unity8 and snappy arrives on the desktop, I presume that the security model which extends on the phone will to some extent apply to the desktop as well to avoid a rogue application removing user data and going wild and such.
<mcphail> nik90: my worry is that we will be developing for the phone, but developing on the desktop target for speed and convenience. The guarantees the phone provides are not there on the desktop just now. As such, UCS cannot be trusted if C++ is allowed
<nik90> mcphail: true, which is why it is now even more important that the app developer who uses a c++ component to review its code before running it.
<mcphail> nik90: aquarius's point was that the people using the UCS will not be capable of reviewing C++ code
<nik90> mcphail: aquarius's point was also to not have a manual code review since that will slow down things considerably. We cannot have c++ code without introducing manual code review
<nik90> while at the same time restricting c++ components would be suicide, we would be losing out on so much
<aquarius> I see myself mentioned
<aquarius> let me read the scrollback
<nik90> we need to arrive at a compromise
<aquarius> then I can explain what my point was :-)
<mcphail> Thanks aquarius - I may have been putting words in your mouth :)
<nik90> aquarius: short summary: c++ components should not be allowed since new developers developing apps for ubuntu phone do it on their development which currently runs unity7 and any untested c++ component could potentially run unsafe system commands.
<nik90> aquarius: and thereby if UCS allows c++ components to be uploaded, it makes its components untrustworthy.
<aquarius> OK, I'll address the "risk to developers who are using components while developing on the desktop" point first. Yes, there is that risk. It is no more significant a risk than using modules from PyPI or npm or rubygems while developing, but it is a risk. There is, however, no way to "fix" this without basically making the component store useless (because manual review doesn't work, and the point of ucs is comp
<aquarius> iled components because they're what's difficult to do).
<aquarius> This is to some extent ameliorated by confinement, once apps are confined while they're in development, but that's some distance away. That is not the point I was making in the discussion, though; confinement isn't for protecting app developers from malicious components, it's for protecting *users* from malicious components, and that works fine and isn't affected by this conversation.
<aquarius> (Or, where it doesn't work currently, for desktop app users, ucs does not change that situation at all.)
<mcphail> aquarius: I think developers should be protected as much as users, particularly if UCS is going to be integrated into the SDK. At this point, the only way I can see that happening is if C++ is not allowed. Most people on this channel are devs. I'm a user who would like to produce a couple of hobby projects. UCS could be a great solution for me but it isn't worth the risk in the current model
<mcphail> (I say current, but I suppose C++ hasn't been integrated yet anyway with cmake -> qmake transition etc)
<aquarius> mcphail, there is that risk, yes. I would suggest that this isn't an Ubuntu SDK issue, per se -- it will also prevent you from developing hobby projects in any other language or environment.
<mcphail> aquarius: yes, I agree. But that's why it is such a missed opportunity. When confinement is convenient for devs as well as users those risks diminish hugely
<aquarius> Protecting developers from potentially malicious components in the apps they develop is a laudable goal, but I don't think it's a primary goal for the SDK, personally. You can happily still use UCS components and only run the resulting apps in the emulator, or run the whole of Ubuntu SDK in a VM, or wait until app confinement arrives on the desktop, or choose to only use pure QML components from UCS, and I'd
<aquarius> respect your decision to do all of those.
<mcphail> aquarius: OK, I'll remove my cat from amongst the pigeons :)
<aquarius> mcphail, perhaps running a development VM would be most convenient among those; just install Ubuntu 15.04 in VirtualBox and do development there? That's pretty easy, and it isolates your actual desktop away from any development issues. (Or just don't use UCS compiled components yet. :))
 * mcphail wishes, at least, the "desktop" target could be renamed "unconstrained desktop" to make the dangers apaprent to amateurs like himself
<aquarius> I personally can't use the desktop target anyway, because I'm running the 14.04 LTS like all good people should, and so I can't test on the desktop :-(
<mcphail> :)
<mcphail> Anyway, better get this grass cut or I'll be in trouble from t'wife. Thanks for the debate
<aquarius> no problem! Glad we could help.
<nik90> mcphail, aquarius: Perhaps we can add a warning when people download c++ components from the community store to make the "dangers" more apparent. That said considering there are so many workarounds like the emulator, vm etc..we should not restrict c++ components.
<nik90> mcphail: thnx for the feedback
<mcphail> nik90: thanks for listening :)
<nik90> :)
<DanChapman> aquarius: If you wanted to test on the desktop, you could always do something like this with docker. https://bitbucket.org/snippets/dekkoproject/j88X/
<DanChapman> it works pretty well on 14.04
<aquarius> AlanBell, http://pad.ubuntu.com/uos-1505-themes-on-devices looks OK to me!
<aquarius> AlanBell, although I do think that an ubuntutheme:// rule is the way forward here; then just tell all html5 app developers who want the native theme to add <link rel="stylesheet" href="ubuntutheme://"> and they're done (and add that to the default templates)
<max_h_> hi. I am trying out building a QML-client (desktop) for my go project (only cli so far). I have the sdk running and am able to develop&run the app. My question now is if there is already something like a package/artifact which I can produce to install it on my own machines.
<popey> renatu: bfiller either of you available for http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1505/meeting/22411/calendar-planning/ - specifically around calendar sync
<aquarius> Huh. If I previously said I was interested in attending a UOS session and now I'm not, how do I set that? I don't seem to be able to :)
<aquarius> aha! the meeting page itself has a "skip this meeting" thing. Cool.
<markaa> Is there anyone who reviewed applications in the Ubuntu Software Center? thxž
<akiva-thinkpad> markaa, they may be a bit busy today, as its the last day of the online summit
<markaa> Okay, thank you very much for the information.
<AlanBell> aquarius: yeah, <link  rel="stylesheet" href="ubuntutheme://">
<AlanBell> would be good, and then as a page writer you can decide where to include that in your sequence so it overrides the things you want, but keeps the stuff that is fine
<aquarius> 'zactly
<AlanBell> aquarius: is there a neat way to wrap that in some kind of feature detection, so you can just include it or let it fail?
<AlanBell> fail gracefully in browsers that don't support the ubuntutheme:// protocol
<aquarius> AlanBell, no. this is the problem with custom URL schemata
<AlanBell> hmm, how about <link rel="stylesheet" media="ubuntu" href="ubuntutheme://"> ?
<aquarius> same thing, I think; if the browser tries to fetch it and it doesn't know the thing, it'll blow up. I think
<aquarius> however, it might just Not Fetch Random URLs
<aquarius> I'm honestly not sure :)
<aquarius> would need to be tested across many browsers.
<aquarius> I didn't thnk of tis.
<AlanBell> well I don't think it would fetch it, there are -moz-* media thingies
<AlanBell> https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/docs/Web/Guide/CSS/Media_queries#Mozilla-specific_media_features
<AlanBell> so, in theory it isn't completely nuts to invent our own media attribute (or several) that can be used
<AlanBell> -ubuntu-gu would be a nice one, so you can conditionally do stuff on big gu and little gu screens
<aquarius> the style should handle that.
<aquarius> that's what media queries are for :)
<aquarius> media *types* are pretty much deprecated now, because they're too pigeonhole-y
<AlanBell> possibly, just looking down the list of things media queries can be used for
<AlanBell> aquarius: that doesn't quite work (it tries to load the stylesheet anyway) however it can be fixed with javascript it seems http://christianheilmann.com/2012/12/19/conditional-loading-of-resources-with-mediaqueries/
<AlanBell> aquarius: http://web-dev.libertus.co.uk/cluck/ubutest3.html that should do it
<renatu> charles, any news from silo 8? :D
<charles> renatu, I don't know what the holdup is there. I'll ask after my current meeting ends...
<renatu> charles, thanks
<akiva-thinkpad> there is an ubuntu sdk q&a happening in 5 minutes, join this channel hree if you are interested #ubuntu-uos-appdev-2
<aquarius> zbenjamin, hey! When I filed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/+bug/1388655 saying that the reboot and shutdown device pane buttons don't work for the emulator, I wasn't expecting it to be solved by the buttons being removed!
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1388655 in qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu (Ubuntu Vivid) ""Reboot" and "Shutdown" buttons do not work for emulator" [Undecided,New]
<zbenjamin> aquarius: well they do not work anymore because it requires root permissions, which we do not have a way to get anymore
<zbenjamin> aquarius: that all was locked down by the higher security standards on the phone these days
<aquarius> zbenjamin, :-( fair enough, then
<charles> renatu, looks like it's under testing now for landing, according to https://trello.com/c/K4mc32CU/1455-ubuntu-landing-008-indicator-datetime-qtorganizer5-eds-charles-renatu alesage was looking at this yesterday and had a question for me but I'd EODed
 * charles waves at alesage, :)
 * alesage waves back at charles
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-05-08
<vthompson> bzoltan, zbenjamin, My ubuntu-sdk instance has recently started to freeze when started. I've tried to remove and purge the package and reinstall with no luck. The following is what I see in the logs: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11017643/  Can you give me a hand? Should I remove my kits? If so, how?
<vthompson> bzoltan, zbenjamin Well, I figured it out. I started looking for files in ~/.config to purge (hoping to find bad kits) but saw that I had a ~/.config/QtProject/QtCreator.ini.lock file that had been left around. I removed the file and the IDE started. I'll file a bug, QtCreator should handle a stale lock file more intelligently than simply hanging indefinitely.
<vthompson> bzoltan, zbenjamin bug filed: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1452956
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1452956 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "Stale lock file causes QtCreator to freeze when starting" [Undecided,New]
<bzoltan> vthompson: That is a strange issue. It is definetly an upstream bug, but it is good that you have filed against the plugin.
<vthompson> bzoltan, if you could file upstream that'd be great. Thanks!
<zbenjamin> bzoltan: is that maybe what you had as well?
<bzoltan> zbenjamin:  not impossible
<zbenjamin> bzoltan: he filed against the uitk should i retarget it to qtcreator?
<ts__> Hello everyone, having an issue with connecting ubuntu sdk to emulator (framework 15.04)..could anyone help?(OS ubuntu 14.10)
<bzoltan> zbenjamin:  yes please
<bzoltan> ts__: please make sure that the emulator has development mode enabled. Settings->About thi phone ->Developer mode
<ts__> ok, i do that
<ts__> Couldn't find the 'Settings' ..where will I find it
<zbenjamin> bzoltan: https://bugreports.qt.io/browse/QTBUG-21739
<zbenjamin> bzoltan: seems that one is fixed in Qt 5.4.0
<bzoltan> ts__: That is teh Settings app
<zbenjamin> bzoltan: ah no that patch actually introduced the problem
<ts__> ah , gr8..founded it , dev mode is indeed disabled. Is this something new introduced in ubuntu 14.10..? never noticed that before
<ts__> earlier I was on 14.04 ...avoiding upgrade ..it being LTS
<dholbach> good morning
<ts> bzoltan , still couldn't enable the dev mode. I see a message about setting the passphrase or passcode. passphrase is set up already, cannot figure what am I missing there
<dholbach> bzoltan, can you maybe confirm https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/click-reviewers-tools/+bug/1449368?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1449368 in click-reviewers-tools (Ubuntu Vivid) "Invalid framework "ubuntu-sdk-15.04"" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<dholbach> bzoltan, basically re-run commands from #21
<seb128> question of the day ... is there any easy way to reorder items in a grid, like have a rectangle slide in a row or column when clicked? (2048 blocks style)
<bzoltan> dholbach:  for me the PPA version already solved the problem
<dholbach> bzoltan, right, this is for sru verification
<dholbach> I'd be much obliged
<dholbach> the fix is in -proposed and we need a verification for it to go to -updates :)
<bzoltan> dholbach:  OK, I disable my PPAs ... reproduce the bug, enable the -proposed and verify the fix.
<dholbach> bzoltan, not necessary - I think it's enough to just install 0.25.1 from launchpad
<bzoltan> dholbach:  I went on the official way :) disabling the SDK PPA put back the stock c-r-t from vivid archive and the SDK throw an error when made a 15.04 app for 15.05 device. I enabled the vivid-proposed  and it pulled the 0.25.1 c-r-t what fixed the issue.  GREEN LIGHT :)
 * dholbach hugs bzoltan
<bzoltan> dholbach: :) we need this fix badly. Thanks for pushing it.
<dholbach> no worries
<markaa> Is there someone who review the commercial applications on Ubuntu Software Center? thx
<popey> markaa: yes
<popey> markaa: desktop or phone?
<markaa> desktop
<markaa> Please, When will my application be reviewed Code Library? thx
<popey> markaa: -> beuno is responsible for that team.
<beuno> markaa, hi
<beuno> let me look at the queue
<beuno> desktop apps take a while
<markaa> thx popey
<markaa> ok beuno
<markaa> Approximately how many days?
<beuno> markaa, I'll make sure it gets looked it between today and early next week
<markaa> beuno: Okay, thank you very much :)
<markaa> popey: can I javafx app to publish Ubuntu Phone?
<ts> hello .
<zbenjamin> nik90: i just played a bit with how we could do the structure for the UCS components
<zbenjamin> nik90: it is possible , but the components need to make sure the sourcetree is in the correct structure to make everything (incl code completion) work
<zbenjamin> nik90: i'm going to build you some examples
<nik90> zbenjamin: awesome, thnx. We will communicate that to component developers via our docs and also ucs checks
<zbenjamin> nik90: we probably will need to access and change the root project file though. Maybe we can work some easy to solution out
<zbenjamin> -to
<nik90> zbenjamin: you mean we need to modify the .pro file of the project?
<zbenjamin> yes
<zbenjamin> nik90: but i'm still thinking about possible solutions to this
<nik90> ack.
<zbenjamin> nik90: we probably need to do some brainstorming next week
<nik90> ok, I am playing around with qmake projects to get myself acquainted with it.
<zbenjamin> nik90: btw if you guys do some UI to search the ucs , make sure its embeddable. Would be cool to have the same UI everywhere
<zbenjamin> like a library or so
<zbenjamin> or component :D
<nik90> zbenjamin: at the moment we only provide a command-line utility via the ppa, but yes a GUI is something we might come up with later.
<nik90> zbenjamin: ideally we will use the same components that ubuntu-sdk uses to display the devices tab to ensure we can backport it to LTS
<nik90> s/components/qt-version & ubuntu.components
<ts> still sdk unable to connect to emulator device.
<ts> can anyone help?
<ts> error: cannot find feature click-target...any help ?
<ts> * cannot find feature ubuntu-click
<ts> hello.
<bzoltan> ts: what is the exact problem?
<bzoltan> ts:  sort out the basics :) what ubuntu do you use? What channel have you used for creating the emulator? `apt-cache policy qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu` and `adb devices list`
<ts> bzoltman , thx ..it was eventually solved :)
<ts> your advice worked good
<ts> now I need some help with UbuntuListView
<ts> to build a list which uses both expandable and left (and right) side actions for its items
<justCarakas> alex_abreu: do you know if there is more recent info on storage for HTML5 apps than this post ? I can't fund any info http://daniel-beck.org/ubuntu-html5-platform-storage/
<ts> UCS 1.2 ListItem ...documentation needed
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-05-09
<ts> Hello.
<usb-ids-not-omg> hey, guys, my phone isnt detected by ubuntu-sdk. is it because my usb id is not detected? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usbutils/+bug/1421740
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1421740 in usbutils (Ubuntu) "Add USB ID description for 2a47:0c02 "bq Aquaris E4.5"" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ts> usb , enable developer mode from within the emulator device , System Settings> About this Phone > Developer Mode
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-05-10
<ahoneybun> is there a way to get the current time on the device?
<ahoneybun> in qml or c++
<ahoneybun> ahayzen: around?
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, partially :) whats up?
<ahoneybun> is there a way to show or hide with c++?
<ahoneybun> if the user selects 1 I want only  A to show
<ahoneybun> or 2 only B show
<ahayzen> ..in what context? like comboboxes or something?
<ahoneybun> OptionSelector
<ahoneybun> I should share some info about this: I'm making a Timezone app to show the time in different places in the world
<ahayzen> so they select 1 in a option selector then you want it to show A in? .. another optional selector or a label or?
<ahayzen> I would also look at https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app as that gets the current time etc
<ahoneybun> picking USA will show New York, Denvar
<ahoneybun> UK - London
<ahayzen> ok you probably like want multiple models... or you could use the SortFilterModel to filter by its parent
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, so first OptionSelector with [USA, UK]...then the second OptionSelector with [{country: USA, city: New York}, {country: UK, city: London}] which then has a filter.property on country which is set to the value of the selected item in the first OptionSelector
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, brb
<ahoneybun> ok
<ahoneybun> might be better with a search function
<ahoneybun> make a ListModel and the SortFilterModel
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, yeah search could be useful but i like the filtering by country
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, look at the weather-app as well, as that has a city searching thing
<ahoneybun> ahayzen: I'm thinking making a sole app might be a bad idea since the Clock app has it
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, yeah :/ unless you could do some edgy graphic showing the light/dark parts of the globe
<ahoneybun> that would be cool
<ahoneybun> but not sure since I can't even get this to work so far
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, that sortof thing http://www.maclife.com/files/imagecache/futureus_imagegallery_fullsize/gallery/app2blueplanet.jpg
<ahoneybun> I was thinking of using different images
<ahoneybun> like if you select usa it would turn white and the rest are black or dark
<ahoneybun> ahayzen: this is what I have so far http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11053994/
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, this was the world clock on my old sony ericsson that showed the timezones on a globe thing that was really cool http://semasterz.com/uploads/posts/2009-04/1241051470_world-clock.jpg
<ahoneybun> highlighing the area
<ahayzen> ah that would be cool
<ahayzen> and what you've done with the OptionSelectors looks like it works :)
<ahoneybun> I mean I;m pretty such QML has the power
<ahoneybun> not to sure  it does
<ahoneybun> nothing pops down to select a city
<ahayzen> oh you need to set the filter. ....err value or something let me check..
<ahoneybun> I've been checking here: https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.10/Ubuntu.Components.SortFilterModel/
<ahoneybun> filter.property: "country" ?
<ahayzen> filter.pattern: needs to be the value of the selected item in the first one
<ahayzen> oh and you model needs changing hang on let me prototype something
<ahoneybun> weird that I don't have ListItems 1.2
<ahoneybun> or 1.1
<ahoneybun> I mean, I just have 1.0
<ahoneybun> ahayzen: your talking like this: http://imgsdown.1mobile.com/group1/M00/37/E3/S340LlOinNGAHCJLAAkmlVA_7nM816.png
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, try this http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11054179/
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, yeah hehe :) but that would be hard ;)
<ahoneybun> works!
<ahoneybun> but I need to understand why it worked
<ahayzen> hehe
<ahoneybun> what are delegate?
<ahayzen> that is the component that is used for each item...it had to be defined on the second as we need to tell it to only show the city not the country
<ahoneybun> delegate: OptionSelectorDelegate { text: city; } so that is says just show city's
<ahoneybun> *saying to
<ahayzen> yup...like i could have done text: country ..but then each one would have just shown the same country :)
<ahoneybun> now how would one get the current time in their timezone?
<ahayzen> so that component is used to generate each option for each of hte LstItems
<ahayzen> erm look at how clock does it?
<ahoneybun> kinda looks like it grabs it from a local setting
<ahoneybun> u1db or something
<ahayzen> when nik is about he is probably best to ask :) anyway i'm gonna go to sleep, ahoneybun have fun o/
<ahoneybun> night thanks as always
<ahayzen> no problem :)
<wanggjghost> Hi, I'm tring to make a native music player for ubuntu phone, but it seems that nether gstreamer nor qmultimedia works on it. I can't play any music file on ~/Music folder. Should I import music file to my app data storage by content hub api?
<wanggjghost> hello, I'm here?
<wanggjghost> Hi, anyone here?
<pietroalbini> is there a way to get components 1.2 on utopic?
<vitimiti> Is there any possibility to use the Ubuntu QML components in an app that I also want to be able to run on Windows using cmake or qmake?
<ahoneybun> nik90: around>
<nik90> ahoneybun: hey
<ahoneybun> how does the clock app get the current time?
<nik90> using new Date() javascript call and in some places using qt c++ apis
<ahoneybun> oh
<nik90> why?
<ahoneybun> I'm making a Timezone app and I need the current time in my zone
<nik90> we had a issue in the past where using new Date() was problematic with timezone changes..so we needed to use the qt c++ api..
<nik90> ahoneybun: ah..for that you definitely need to use our c++ plugin TimeZone
<vitimiti> Is there any possibility to use the Ubuntu QML components in an app that I also want to be able to run on Windows using cmake or qmake?
<nik90> that we're using for the world clocks feature
 * ahoneybun looks at source
<nik90> vitimiti: That depends on if the Ubuntu SDK is buildable on Windows
<vitimiti> I see
<vitimiti> I'll have to try that, thank you
<nik90> ahoneybun: https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-clock-dev/ubuntu-clock-app/utopic-3.0/files/head:/backend/modules/Timezone/
<ahoneybun> this might be a bit over my head
<nik90> ahoneybun: you definitely won't need the whole thing..since that plugin appends it into a list model and stuff
<nik90> ahoneybun: all you need is QTimeZone..check out the official qt docs
<bzoltan> vitimiti:  Even if there is no direct plan to port the UI Toolkit to Windows I know that it is not impossible. I have seen it on OSX already :)
<ahoneybun> yea I see
<vitimiti> bzoltan, nice, I must try this as soon as I'm back home
<nik90> bzoltan: on OSX? Pretty cool
<ahoneybun> nik90: http://doc.qt.io/qt-5/qtimezone.html?
<bzoltan> nik90: we do not really have difficult dependencies anymore
<nik90> ahoneybun: yes
<ahoneybun> ok cool
<nik90> bzoltan: true..that's very encouraging and vital to get unity8 and its app running on other distros
<ahoneybun> nik90: #include <QTimeZone> this goes at the top right?
 * bzoltan check out the unity8 deps
<vitimiti> That would basically allow me to only use the Ubuntu components for all of my apps, which would be great
<nik90> ahoneybun: yes
<ahoneybun> gives me errors about it
<ahoneybun> g2g anyway
<mzanetti> popey, http://i.imgur.com/qgBcHS4.png
<mzanetti> it's quite ugly though... problem is that most notes don't have a picture
<popey> mzanetti: ooh!
<sick_rimmit> Hi folks..
<sick_rimmit> Where is the Ubuntu SDK Bug Tracker, I can only seem to find Ubuntu SDK Tutorials on launchpad
<nik90> sick_rimmit: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit
<nik90> sick_rimmit: official project is at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit
<sick_rimmit> nik90: Brilliant, thank you
<nik90> yw
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-05-09
<om26er> bzoltan, Hi! which ppa contains the armhf chroot for click ?
<bzoltan> om26er: the SDK PPA
<om26er> bzoltan, https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/+archive/ubuntu/ppa ? whats the package name
<bzoltan> om26er:  ubuntu-sdk-api-15.04-armhf
<zzarr> hello! when installing a 15.04 armhf schroot on a x86_64 host I get this error line 68, in create return chroot.create(args.keep_broken_chroot) File "/usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/click/chroot.py", line 599, in create self.full_name, ret_code))    It's a short bit of the error
<zzarr> I found this https://bugs.launchpad.net/developer-ubuntu-com/+bug/1575378
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1575378 in Ubuntu Developer Portal "Ubuntu SDK, fail to create a click armhf target" [Undecided,New]
<zzarr> and this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/click/+bug/1572041
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1572041 in click (Ubuntu) "Can't create click target for armhf" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<bzoltan> zzarr: would you please tell me what version of the click package do you have installed ( apt-cache policy click)
<zzarr> I got 0.4.43+16.04.20160203-0ubuntu2
<zzarr> are there any dependency that are not installed when installing ubuntu-sdk?
<zzarr> it's the latest one
<zzarr> bzoltan, do you have any idea?
<bzoltan> zzarr: hmm... I have asked for the apt-cache policy :)
<bzoltan> zzarr:  but from the version number i can tell that you do not have tha latest version installed from the SDK PPA
<zzarr> bzoltan, I responded "I got 0.4.43+16.04.20160203-0ubuntu2"
<zzarr> latest version none ppa
<bzoltan> zzarr:  try to type in $ apt-cache policy click
<bzoltan> zzarr:  that  tells  not only the version but also where the installed package and the candidates are from
<zzarr> click:
<zzarr>   Installerad: 0.4.43+16.04.20160203-0ubuntu2
<zzarr>   Kandidat:    0.4.43+16.04.20160203-0ubuntu2
<zzarr>   Versionstabell:
<zzarr>  *** 0.4.43+16.04.20160203-0ubuntu2 500
<zzarr>         500 http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial/main amd64 Packages
<zzarr>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<bzoltan> zzarr: Yeps.. that shows the real problem. You do not have the SDK PPA enabled. https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/phone/platform/sdk/installing-the-sdk/
<zzarr> "installerad == installed", "kandidat == candidate", "versionstabell == version table"
<zzarr> I don't recall enabling any ppa
<bzoltan> $ sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-sdk-team/ppa &&  sudo apt update && sudo apt install ubuntu-sdk && sudo apt dist-upgrade
<bzoltan> zzarr: for the SDK you need the SDK PPA - https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/phone/platform/sdk/installing-the-sdk/
<zzarr> thank you bzoltan, it will take a while to install, I'll tell you about the result once it is
<bzoltan> zzarr: good luck :) please ping me if you have any problem
 * ahoneybun uses no PPA 
<bzoltan> ahoneybun: in that case you do not use the Ubuntu SDK :)
<ahoneybun> yep
<ahoneybun> installed from the repos
<ahoneybun> mm why does developer.ubuntu.com keep taking me to the zh-cn version?
<bzoltan> ahoneybun: The Ubuntu SDK IDE is not released to the archive, neither the Dev Kit or the static API packages. Also the click in the archives are bogus. The best way is to enable the SDK PPA as the instructions guide. You do save lots of time  using the the official release.
<ahoneybun> bzoltan I'v had it installed for 2 months now
<ahoneybun> I've installed it on afew new image machines with no PPA
<bzoltan> ahoneybun: I do not know what you have installed :) and from where... but the SDK is released _ONLY_ to the SDK PPA. For real :) I am not kidding.
<ahoneybun> I'm telling you it is in the repos
<bzoltan> ahoneybun:  here is the instructions - https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/phone/platform/sdk/installing-the-sdk/
<ahoneybun> I've seen them
<ahoneybun> that ppa was for before 14.04 or so
<davidcalle> ahoneybun: try visiting https://developer.staging.ubuntu.com/en/ and see if it keeps taking you to the chinese version (cookies)
<ahoneybun> http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/ubuntu-sdk
<bzoltan> ahoneybun: I am telling you :) I am the one who released the SDK. Believe me, the archive repositories do _NOT_ have the latest releases for long time. What you have there is an old and buggy one.
<ahoneybun> davidcalle that works davidcalle
<ahoneybun> bzoltan works fine for me
<ahoneybun> mm now it works fine davidcalle
<ahoneybun> kinda
<bzoltan> ahoneybun: of course it does work... we have not release broken SDK back then :) but that edition will not receive updates, bugfixes and new feature. If you want to use the Ubuntu SDK and want to enjoy the support we provide for that, then please install the latest official release.
<ahoneybun> events are still chinese
<ahoneybun> mm
 * ahoneybun has to pull out his laptop to test 
<zzarr> bzoltan, do you know if there is a arm64 (aarch64) schroot and qmake?
<zzarr> I had some problems with colliding packages, but it's fixed now... so I'm installing the 15.04 armhf schroot (hopefully it works now)
<bzoltan> zzarr:  We do not have arm64 chroot. Do you need one?
<zzarr> I wish to make applications for my dragonboard 410c
<zzarr> I have snappy core on it now (on an sd)
<zzarr> I have some questions about that too, but I'll ask them in #snappy
<bzoltan> zzarr: We will have LXD image for that with the next big IDE release
<zzarr> okey, bzoltan, when will that be?
<bzoltan> zzarr:  in few weeks... we are doing the pre-release tests already
<zzarr> nice, thanks bzoltan
<zzarr> will there be a qmake for aarch64? (or instructions how to compile it?)
<zzarr> the installation of the armhf 15.04 click worked like a charm :) thanks bzoltan
<zzarr> an alternative to qmake for aarch64 is if it's possible to run armhf applications
<zzarr> (in the same way x86/x86_64 can coexist)
<t1mp> mardy: hello
<t1mp> mardy: I was checking out this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1578619
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1578619 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "[regression] Extra flickable margin added when using PullToRefresh" [Critical,In progress]
<mardy> t1mp: hi!
<t1mp> is that one visible in an app?
<mardy> t1mp: yes, it happens to be the same app in which I found the other issue :-)
<t1mp> why do you push a new page inside onRefresh?
<t1mp> ah, ok
<t1mp> that's a naughty app ;)
<mardy> t1mp: well, that's only the test case
<mardy> t1mp: the problem generally appears then the user starts the refresh, and then clicks on a list item before the refresh has completed
<t1mp> see my comments on the bug report, the actual bug in this case seems to be in PullToRefresh. It always messed up the topMargin, but that was hidden previously by resetting the topMargin when the page was pushed
<t1mp> mardy: ah, okay. That makes sense :)
<mardy> t1mp: yes, even in OTA10 it's not perfect, I happen to see some issues occasionally
<t1mp> mardy: yes, I can reproduce it on my laptop with a single page (without a pagestack) if I release the mouse button while the listview has a velocity
<t1mp> I'm not sure the bug is "Critical", but I'll dive deeper into the PullToRefresh code to see why it is broken
<mardy> t1mp: now that I test my app, I notice other nasty issues:
<mardy> t1mp: I don't pull the pull-to-refresh item, and open a list item; then I navigate back, and the topMargin is *decreased*
<mardy> t1mp: I'll see if I can make a test case for this
<t1mp> that is weird
<t1mp> ok, thanks
<t1mp> see if you can also reproduce it when there is no PullToRefresh component, to see if it is related to that component
<mardy> t1mp: it's related to that component, now I think understood what it is:
<mardy> t1mp: basically, if the PullToRefresh status changes while navigating through the page stack, the topMargin gets messed up:
<mardy> t1mp: it can be increased or decreased, depending on the PullToRefresh state before and after
<t1mp> right
<t1mp> still I managed to reproduce the increased topMargin without a PageStack, so more is wrong
<mhall119> popey: is there any plan to add thumbnailing to the file manager app's icon view?
<mhall119> or, at the very least, a preview of selected items when it's used to pick files for content-hub transfers?
<mhall119> popey: I also miss being able to click links in the terminal, I wonder of KTerminal might give us that feature somehow
<t1mp> zsombi: maybe we should put the PullToRefresh in the Header.extension ;)
<t1mp> zsombi: is there no maximum how far I can pull down the flickable with PullToRefresh?
<zsombi> t1mp: bahh... We have it in the UbuntuListView :/
<zsombi> t1mp: yes, there's no such a value
<t1mp> ok
<t1mp> there are a bunch of bindings, connections, propertychanges, ... maybe those get updated in the wrong order in certain circumstances
<t1mp> but I haven't been able to track down where it goes wrong yet
<t1mp> zsombi: I tested with UbuntuListView and it has the same issue as a regular ListView with a PullToRefresh added
<zsombi> t1mp: because UbuntuListView is after all a ListView witha  PullToRefresh :)
<t1mp> zsombi: right :)
<t1mp> hmm
<t1mp> I cannot reproduce the bug if there is a delay between refreshing = true and refreshing = false
<t1mp> only if the refresh finishes really fast
<t1mp> ok, with an interval < 100, it is broken, with > 200 it always behaves as expected
<t1mp> on my machine, that is
<t1mp> zsombi: do you know if, when a Page becomes invisible, all the Transitions inside it, just stop? Even when alwaysRunToEnd is true?
<t1mp> if that is the case, I don't see how we can make the PullToRefresh return the flickable to its bounds, when in onRefresh a new Page is pushed
<t1mp> I can add a                     control.target.returnToBounds();
<t1mp> in the end of the transition to idle. That fixes the bug, but only if the Page does not become invisible, in which case the ScriptAction is not executed
<cyraxjoe> mcphail: thanks
<ahoneybun> mhall119 have sometime for API lessons? lol
<mcphail> popey: I'd appreciate it if you could look at http://themcphails.uk/bg1.njmcphail_0.25.1_armhf.click and see if it still works. No hurry: not in a rush to update in store. Currently under influence of moderate wineage, so there may be a typo or 2
<popey> :)
 * popey gets wine and joins in
<mhall119> ahoneybun: depends on what you need
<ahoneybun> openweathermap mostly
<ahoneybun> but API's in general work work
<ahoneybun> *would work
<ahoneybun> mhall119 ^
<popey> mcphail: anything in particular I am looking for?
<mcphail> popey: just to see if it works. I made some tweaks for case sensitivity and want to make sure I haven't trashed things in the process
<popey> well, step 1, it installed!
<mcphail> popey: cool! If you already have a config file, can you delete it before launching?
<popey> sure, it launches fine with the one I currently have, will re-launch clean
<mcphail> Ta
<popey> just ./.config/bg1.njmcphail/bg1.cfg ?
<mcphail> yep
<popey> kk
<mhall119> ahoneybun: well, if you have questions, start asking them :)
<popey> launches fine
<mcphail> popey: brilliant. Ta!
<popey> np
<ahoneybun> mhall119 https://github.com/Maledictus/Meteor/blob/master/Meteor.qml
 * mcphail pours popey a glass
<ahoneybun> this uses the API
<popey> \o/
<popey> shhh,wife will hear
<ahoneybun> but it sets the Location as undefined
<popey> forgot how long the titles were
<ahoneybun> all I need is know how to request the current weather in a zip code
<mcphail> popey: yeah. You can edit config file to skip them
<ahoneybun> the rest I can kinda get
<ahoneybun> once I get the concept of calling the api
<mhall119> ahoneybun: what line is failing?
<ahoneybun> property string location: typeof (Location) == "undefined" ? "undefined" : Location
<ahoneybun> as Location is not defined
<ahoneybun> I don't need to use GPS and stuff... yet
<ahoneybun> just a zip code
<ahoneybun> that's not my code though
<mhall119> ok, trying to use QtLocation?
<ahoneybun> is that the right way to use an API?
<ahoneybun> I don't need to use GPS at the moment
<ahoneybun> just a set zip code
<ahoneybun> mm
 * ahoneybun wished for a hangout but understands why not 
<mhall119> ahoneybun: yeah, I'mcurrently a a community college hanging out in the lobby
<ahoneybun> oh
<ahoneybun> that example refers to rootRect
<ahoneybun> would that be the iteam?
<ahoneybun> item
<mhall119> rootRect is the id for the top-level item in that QML file
<ahoneybun> right
<mhall119> I'm not sure what Location object is
<mhall119> it might be from org.LC.common
<ahoneybun> yea thats the problem with using this code
<mhall119> let's use something else then, maybe the weather core app?
<ahoneybun> yea I have the code for that but its alien to me lol
<ahoneybun> I also need to get ListItemsActions to work for me XD
<ahoneybun> I want to do like the weather app does with the little weather icon in the ListItem
<ahoneybun> but that is for another day
<mhall119> ahoneybun: sorry, I don't know how to convert zipcodes to weather data
<ahoneybun> http://api.openweathermap.org/data/2.5/weather?zip=94040,us&appid=b1b15e88fa797225412429c1c50c122a
<ahoneybun> :)
<mhall119> ahoneybun: ah, ok then, so you just need to call that?
<ahoneybun> I mean if we can use the GPS even better but not a top issue now
<ahoneybun> yea
<mhall119> ahoneybun: so what you want is from line 35 to 50 of https://github.com/Maledictus/Meteor/blob/master/Meteor.qml
<mhall119> but on line 49, use the URL you just gave
<ahoneybun> all in function {} ?
<ahoneybun> place that where in the code of my app thouhg?
<ahoneybun> out of the Page {} ?
<mhall119> inside any function
<ahoneybun> I don't have any function lol
<ahoneybun> he/she put it in an item
<mhall119> you'll need to replace lines 41-42 with code that sends the data the API call returns to the right variables in your app
<mhall119> ahoneybun: well somehow the user has to give you a zipcode and request data for it, have a function that is called then
<mhall119> the basic steps for calling APIs are:
<mhall119> 1) create an XMLHttpRequest object
<mhall119> 2) Attach a state change listener to it
<mhall119> 2.1) check that a state change puts it in XMLHttpRequest.DONE state, meaning it's finished making the call
<mhall119> 2.2) check that the http response status is 200 (otherwise you got an error you need to handle)
<mhall119> 3) open the request object to your target URL (with parameters if you have them)
<mhall119> 4) send the request, which will return immediately, and your state change listener will be called asynchronously later
<ahoneybun> how do I put the request into text?
<mhall119> what do you mean "into text"?
<ahoneybun> mm
<ahoneybun> the result
<ahoneybun> like mostly cloudy
<mhall119> that depends on what openweathermap sends you
<mhall119> on line 41 of Meteor.qml they expect to get JSON in the response, so they parse it and save it to the weatherData variable
<mhall119> then they pick individual data out of that object
<ahoneybun> oh ok
<mhall119> that's line 41 and 42
<ahoneybun> weather":[{"id":800,"main":"Clear","description":"clear sky","icon":"01d"}]
<mhall119> so, let's say you use JSON.parse to store that into a variable 'foo'
<mhall119> foo["weather"][0]["main"] == "Clear"
<ahoneybun> mm
<ahoneybun> copying for this example is not working
<ahoneybun> I want "text: "Sun" + weatherData" or something that works lol
<ahoneybun> it says weatherData is not defined
<mhall119> yes, weatherData is a variable defined by Meteor.qml
<ahoneybun> by the file?
<mhall119> on line 25, it's just a variant
<mhall119> it's just a place that dev chose to store the response data from their API calls
<ahoneybun> hell I could be putting the function in the wrng place too
<ahoneybun> I guess it is not calling it then
<mhall119> if you didn't define a variable called weatherData in your app, then you can't use that variable name
<ahoneybun> I did
<mhall119> are you using Metor.qml?
<mhall119> ok, show me *your* code
<ahoneybun> I copied it and edited it
<mhall119> put it in an etherpad or something
<ahoneybun> 33023
<ahoneybun> http://api.openweathermap.org/data/2.5/weather?zip=33023,us&appid=753a953085551461ddf5555c772c06c2
<mhall119> ahoneybun: I need to see *your* code
<ahoneybun> I saw zip code lol
<mhall119> no no, your QML
<ahoneybun> k
<mhall119> popey: I likey the new PDF Viewer :)
<ahoneybun> pastebin.ubuntu.com/16324653
<mhall119> is that a custom page header?
<ahoneybun> mhall119 ^
<ahoneybun> the Doc viewer?
 * ahoneybun misses his Nexus 4 
<ahoneybun> this damn IRC does not let me copy and paste
<mhall119> ahoneybun: ok, so your code looks alright (though I hate that you left our the {} on some of your if/else blocks)
<mhall119> but requestWeaZip isn't called anywhere that I can see
<ahoneybun> that's how the meteor code it
<ahoneybun> not sure how it is called
<ahoneybun> oh
<mhall119> no, Meteor.qml called it on a timer down on line 83
<ahoneybun> yea I see that
<mhall119> ahoneybun: also, line 68 in your code won't work
<mhall119> what data do you want there?
<ahoneybun> just that a icon
<ahoneybun> openweathermap provides some temp graphics
<ahoneybun> till I make my own
<mhall119> then use weatherData["weather"][0]["icon"]
<ahoneybun> no () ?
<mhall119> the () isn't needed in that context
<ahoneybun> it gets rid of my Sun though
<mhall119> you can also just use your iconID variable, since that's being set to weatherData["weather"][0]["icon"] too
<mhall119> it shouldn't, but whatever, leave the () in then
<ahoneybun> I set the requestWeaZip for onClicked and it gives me
<ahoneybun> requestWeaZip is not defined
<mhall119> onClicked where? Put this code in an etherpad so I can see the changes you're making
<ahoneybun> on the Mon ListItem
<popey> heh mhall119
<ahoneybun> pastebin.ubuntu.com/16324702
<ahoneybun> mhall119 ^
<ahoneybun> oh
<mhall119> do you hate etherpad?
<ahoneybun> did not read that one right
<ahoneybun> not sure how to get that to work
<mhall119> etherpad love you, it's your friend, it just wants you to be happy ;)
<ahoneybun> the site says to demo or download
<mhall119> ahoneybun: go to pad.ubuntu.com, log in, click "Create new pad" and then share that new link with me
<mhall119> embrace the etherpad, become one with the etherpad
<ahoneybun> yea yea lol
<ahoneybun> rifmBrv3bd
<mhall119> the whole URL please
<ahoneybun> pad.ubuntu.com/rifmBrv3bd
 * ahoneybun thinks he should use the Timer thing 
<mhall119> ahoneybun: I need to head out soon, son's class is almost over
<ahoneybun> oh ok
<ahoneybun> I think I was using a key from that example not mine
<mhall119> you were, and it's not working
<mhall119> sorry ahoneybun, time for me to bail, I'll be around tomorrow to help
<ahoneybun> alright thanks big time
 * ahoneybun should upload to LP now 
<ahoneybun> damn it
<ahoneybun> branches have diverged?
<ahoneybun> this is why I don't like bzr
<ahoneybun> it is pulling in data mhall119
<ahoneybun> got it to show the main and a few other info
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-05-10
<ssshvb> in qt creator i try to use tutorials but it link to http://doc.qt.digia.com/qtcreator/creator-qml-application.html?view=split  and it is emprty
<zzarr> hello!
<zzarr> ubuntu sdk don't recognize my phone
<kalikiana> zzarr: Do you see it in adb? Like "adb devices"
<zzarr> kalikiana, I'll have a look
<zzarr> no
<mcphail> zzarr: do you have screen on and unlocked and developer mode enabled?
<zzarr> and it says "Could not mount MX4 Ubuntu Edition", "Could not open MTP-device"
<zzarr> it is unlocked and the phone is in developer mode
<zzarr> so in short mcphail yes
<mcphail> zzarr: Not sure then. I know a few people have had difficulties with adb on that phone, and there was some suspicion it was hardware related...
<zzarr> mcphail, okey, that's sad
<zzarr> mcphail, is it possible to connect a phone over ssh?
<t1mp> zzarr: try different combinations of usb ports and cables to connect the phone
<zzarr> t1mp, I have done that
<zzarr> including different computers
<t1mp> oh :( I don't know what else to try if adb cannot find the device
<zzarr> I wonder if contacting Meizu is helpful
<zzarr> (probably not)
<zzarr> I have sent a question now
<mcphail> zzarr: you should be able to connect over ssh
<zzarr> how do I do that?
<zzarr> I mean, what username and password?
<mcphail> zzarr: you need to use keys, and you'd need to get your public key onto your phone (e.g. email it to yourself, download with wget or something). There's a guide on the online bq book. I'd imagine the process would be similar on the meizu. Don't have the link handy, but you could ask in #ubuntu-touch
<zzarr> okey mcphail, thanks
<popey> i use ssh to connect to my phones all the time zzarr
<mike00> hi there, I can't run my app on my ubuntu phone anymore.... http://paste.ubuntu.com/16346428/
<mike00> can somebody help me, please?
<zzarr> holle popey, can you deploy to the phone too?
<mike00> I don't understand...
<popey> zzarr: wat?
<zzarr> you wrote "i use ssh to connect to my phones all the time zzarr"
<zzarr> I can ssh in to my phone too now
<popey> i use ssh mostly, and have little shell scripts to copy click packages to devices, and scripts to get screenshots over ssh
<popey> yay
<zzarr> it was not hard to fix (did it without any documentation)
<zzarr> popey, is it possible to make a kit so that it auto installs and tests an app on the phone
<zzarr> does Ubuntu Sdk/Qt Creator use adb to push a new click to the phone?
<mike00> can someone help me? I can't run an app on my phone anymore... http://paste.ubuntu.com/16346428/
<mike00> that is the output in the "compile output" tab
<popey> zzarr: no idea
<zzarr> popey, okey
<mike00> now I understand... qmlproject is no more supported.... why?
<zzarr> popey, do you have an idea who might have an idea?
<mike00> can someone help me with qmake? I worked since now with qmlproject and it work perfect, but I have some problems with qmake...
<mike00> it says: "Desktop file does not exist" but there is the correct link in the manifest file...
<mike00> there are so many people in this channel, why nobody can helps me?
<mike00> ??????????
<mike00> please...
<dpm> hi mike00, if there is anyone around that can help, they'll answer, but in the meantime, you can ask your question on AskUbuntu as an alternative: http://askubuntu.com/questions/tagged/application-development
<mike00> ok thanks
<dpm> mike00, if you can upload the code for your project somewhere so that people can reproduce your issue, and if you add some more info such as which version of Ubuntu you are using, it will also be easier for folks to try to help
<mike00> I use Ubuntu 16.04 and I just create a new qmake project...
<dpm> mike00, looking at your pastebin... if you run the command in line #4 manually on the terminal... what output does it give you?
<mike00> that code was about a qmlproject app I found out it isn't supported anymore...
<mike00> now I'm trying to create a qmake project...
<dpm> mike00, without seeing your project it's a bit difficult to figure out the issue
<mike00> but when I execute the qmake project on the phone I get an error in the "Issues" tab : ":ERROR: Could not find 'uTris.desktop'"
<dpm> perhaps zbenjamin can help with this one? ^
<mike00> I just create a new qmake project and, without editing anything, I execute it on the phone
<zbenjamin> mike00: can you paste the build output somewhere?
<mike00> this one? http://paste.ubuntu.com/16348296/
<mike00> I put manually the .desktop file in the build-uTris-Ubuntu_Device_GCC_armhf_ubuntu_sdk_15_04_vivid-Debug directory...
<mike00> can someone tell me how to change from one qml file to another?
<ahoneybun> mhall119 calling it a day?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-05-11
<davidcalle> I'm looking for a way to change the resolution of unity8 on the desktop, any hints? (unity8-mir-session)
<davidcalle> hi faenil: maybe you know? ^
<faenil> davidcalle: mmm try mzanetti :)
<mzanetti> davidcalle, is it detected wrong?
<davidcalle> mzanetti: no, it's right, but 3200x1800 is just too tiny on this 13"
<mzanetti> davidcalle, you want to export GRID_UNIT_PX=21 or so
<mzanetti> davidcalle, put this in /home/unitytest/.config/upstart/gu.conf
<davidcalle> mzanetti: oh ok, I was looking for eg. a device conf file.
<mzanetti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16358811/
<davidcalle> Hah, perfect
 * davidcalle tries
<davidcalle> mzanetti: ty :)
<mzanetti> davidcalle, all good?
<davidcalle> mzanetti: pretty much, yes, only issue I see right now is the alt gr key not doing its job ;)
<mzanetti> davidcalle, I have a magic trick for you with that too
<mzanetti> davidcalle: you are trying to type @ which is on AltGr+2 on the fr layout, correct?
 * davidcalle looks for mzanetti behind him
<davidcalle> Yep
<mzanetti> davidcalle, do this:
<davidcalle> Well, altgr+0 on this keyboard
<mzanetti> press shift, press AltGr, release shift, press 2, release 2, release AltGr
<mzanetti> s/2/0/
<davidcalle> mzanetti: no luck
<mzanetti> davidcalle, this worked for everyone so far. you really sure you followed the instructions properly?
<davidcalle> I did, I'm back to 7 right now though, I'll try again
<ahoneybun> mhall119 ping
<mhall119> ahoneybun: pong
<ahoneybun> calling it a day yet?
<ahoneybun> pad.ubuntu.com/eEGV4BgGFP
<ahoneybun> mhall119 I added a 5 day forecast but not fully using it right now
<ahoneybun> I need to get flickable to work right on Hours.qml
<mhall119> ahoneybun: yeah, I'm doing some non-work stuff now
<mhall119> ahoneybun: so did you get the other API working?
<ahoneybun> sorry what other API ?
<mhall119> the one you were working with Monday
<ahoneybun> only one was OpenWeatherMap
<ahoneybun> I got some weather info out from the JSON but need to format it right
<mhall119> ok,  but you got the API calling and retrieval working?
<ahoneybun> also get flickable to work right
<ahoneybun> from what I can tell yes
<mhall119> ahoneybun: have you tried just making the Column a ListView?
<ahoneybun> never messed with that
<ahoneybun> but I'm up for new better stuff
 * ahoneybun is scared of the move from QML to C++ though 
<mhall119> you're moving to C++?
<ahoneybun> no
<ahoneybun> I heard the Toolkit is
<ahoneybun> but anyway
<ahoneybun> how do I switch from Column to ListVIew?
<mhall119> oh, that's just the implementation of the components, they'll still have the same QML API for you to use in your app
<ahoneybun> yay
<mhall119> ahoneybun: I think yo ujust replace Column with Listview on line 96
<ahoneybun> that did not go well
<ahoneybun> everything is in one line
<ahoneybun> I think ListItem turns to ListElement
<ahoneybun> mhall119 mm ListView only uses Models
<ahoneybun> you also can't use scripts in ListElement
<mhall119> ok, so maybe not so simple :)
<ahoneybun> yea I've changed it back to Column lol
<ahoneybun> mm
<ahoneybun> page says ListItem.Standard is deprecated yet the page it links to is older
<ahoneybun> https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/apps/qml/sdk-15.04.4/Ubuntu.Components.ListItems.Standard/
<ahoneybun> mhall119 there seems to be a Hackathon for Mobile and IoT on May 20-21 in Orlando
<mhall119> ahoneybun: I fly back from OSCON on the 20, and have my son's birthday on the 21st
<ahoneybun> k just wanted to let you know
<ahoneybun> someone sent it over the meetup account
<ahoneybun> mhall119 flickr.com/photos/44748317@N08/?
<ahoneybun> opps
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-05-12
<t1mp> mardy: hello
<t1mp> mardy: I have a fix for the pulltorefresh topmargin bug that you reported, https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/refreshMargin/+merge/294436
<t1mp> mardy: could you test if my branch fixes the issues?
<mardy> t1mp: hi! Yes, sure. Do you also happen to have a silo for it?
<t1mp> mardy: no silo
<t1mp> mardy: do you want to test it on a laptop? what I usually do is pull the branch, compile it, then 'source export_qml_dir.sh' and then run my app
<t1mp> but the MR has a link to a tgz that contains the deb packages for phone that were created by CI
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-05-13
<mardy> t1mp: hi! I tested https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/refreshMargin/+merge/294436 and it looks brilliant :-)
<t1mp> mardy: Great, thanks for testing!
<t1mp> zsombi: ^I updated the imports
<mhall119> bzoltan: hey, where can I get my hands on that Ubuntu SDK click package?
<mhall119> I'd like to do a bit of development from within Unity 8
<bzoltan> mhall119: http://people.canonical.com/~bzoltan/com.ubuntu.sdk_26_armhf.click it is not really good.. it is more like a tasting of what it will look like. We need the LXD builder in place .. next week
<mhall119> thanks bzoltan
<mhall119> wow, 370MB
<bzoltan> mhall119:  small, right?
<mhall119> yeah....I think I may wait on that afterall :)
<bzoltan> mhall119:  the problem with this release is that the toolchain does not work from click package. It will be a big magic to get the LXD containers work too.
<dobey> how the heck does one do tabs with custom page headeers in uitk 1.3?
<dobey> ah, much hackiness
<tim241> hi guys I created a script to run visual basic on linux how can I upload that script to the linux server that if I do sudo apt-get install visual-basic-2008 it will start and download my script
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> screen -list
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> sorry
<tim241> I tried to build my first .deb program but I get an error while installing: http://pastebin.com/SvTH2USE
<tim241> I tried to build my first .deb program but I get an error while installing: http://pastebin.com/SvTH2USE
<tim241> appdevs I tried to build my first .deb program but I get an error while installing: http://pastebin.com/SvTH2USE
<dobey> !patience | tim241
<ubot5> tim241: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<tim241> ok
<ahoneybun> popey: got ahayzen's info?
<ahoneybun> wanted to send a happy birthday
<mhall119> ahoneybun: he's in Austin with me, may not have IRC, try Telegram
<ahoneybun> oh snap
<ahoneybun> had no idea he was in the states
 * ahoneybun does not remember him telling me
<ahoneybun> what telegram?
<ahoneybun> oh ops
<popey> ahoneybun: wassup?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-05-14
<randy_O> Hello, I'm trying to run the address book app on my Desktop from the SDK, but I get errors saying it can't find the imports: module "Ubuntu.AddressBook.Base" is not installed. What did I miss?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-05-15
<mindcontrol> mhall119: hey, i want to contribute to ubuntu opensource. where can i go to get started
#ubuntu-app-devel 2017-05-11
<ckrzen> Howdy. With Ubuntu transitioning (back)to Gnome(-shell), I would love to see the 'gnome-shell-extension-[dash-to-panel] included in 'Section: universe/gnome'. What is the best way for me to RFP(request for package) since the current maintainers are:  'Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers'?
<ckrzen> s/Gnome/GNOME
<ckrzen> Just found:  https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=852164 which is the upstream RFP. Will this get automatically included in future syncs to Ubuntu?
<ubot5> Debian bug 852164 in wnpp "ITP: gnome-shell-extension-dash-to-panel -- moves the dash into the gnome main panel so that the application launchers and system tray are combined into a single panel" [Wishlist,Open]
#ubuntu-app-devel 2017-05-13
<user232> Hello! Does anybody know if there is a simple way to make Shorts (rss reader app) functional on Aquarius E5 (OTA-15)?
<user232> hm
#ubuntu-app-devel 2017-05-14
<de-facto> Guys is that an easy way to create a .deb out of a .sh installer? maybe a wrapper script that tracks written files with a chroot-like env?
<de-facto> Background: I have to install Mathematica which comes with a mathematica.sh installer and I would like to have its file tracked by apt
<tomreyn> there is checkinstall, but it may not catch everything.
<de-facto> Is that capable of running a .sh script? i thought it would invoke "make install"
<de-facto> there also is alien, though again not sure if it can work on a .sh install script
<de-facto> its a Makeself version 2.1.1
<tomreyn> makeself concatenates an 'installer' shell script and a large binary blob, which is the actual payload.
<tomreyn> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/man8/checkinstall.8.html states "checkinstall is a program that monitors an installation procedure (such as install, install.sh ), and creates a standard package for distribution"
<tomreyn> that binary blob is a standard file archive, which could be handled by tar.
<de-facto> yes its a tar appended to a sh script
<de-facto> i was hoping something like this exists for debian based systems too https://aur.archlinux.org/packages/mathematica/
<tomreyn> this 'package' axctually runs the installer
<de-facto> yeah its not just an extract, a closed source Unix/Installer/MathInstaller is run from makeself
<de-facto> actually I just dont like the idea of a closed source binary writing in arbitraty directories on my system without apt keeping track of the files
<de-facto> thats why i want to have a deb
<de-facto> maybe I can use the same approach the livecd from ubuntu uses and put the installer insde an overlayfs ?
<de-facto> something like that here? https://askubuntu.com/questions/109413/how-do-i-use-overlayfs
<tomreyn> you could try using open source software instead. ;)
#ubuntu-app-devel 2018-05-08
<NoImNotNineVolt> hi, i have a question about building apache2 from source.
<NoImNotNineVolt> if i build ubuntu/trusty apache2 from source, pull out the mod_autoindex.so from there, and stick it into an apache2 that was installed by apt, i get segfaults. why?
<NoImNotNineVolt> possibly relevant: a diff of ldd outputs for the .so i built vs the one that was installed by apt shows different addresses, and it was suggested that PIE may be relevant.
<NoImNotNineVolt> i'm just trying to get a better understanding of how reproducible builds are, etc.
<NoImNotNineVolt> any insights on this subject would be appreciated.
